# Fils du métal



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

Une sorte de sous-thread d'un déjà ouvert sur les musiques par nous écoutées - mais réservé aux fans de métal (enfin, les autres sont les bienvenus aussi, évitez juste, par pitié, les amalgames métalleux/crétin ou métalleux/facho, on l'a déjà entendu des milliers de fois)

Alors moi, en ce moment, LOFOFORA ("Je hais la terre entière, c'est pas que j'en sois fier, mais...") et Once de Nightwish ("I wish i had an angel" !!!!!)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Le métal c'est pour les crétins.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

seek and destroy


----------



## Freelancer (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Une sorte de sous-thread d'un déjà ouvert sur les musiques par nous écoutées - mais réservé aux fans de métal (enfin, les autres sont les bienvenus aussi, évitez juste, par pitié, les amalgames métalleux/crétin ou métalleux/facho, on l'a déjà entendu des milliers de fois)
> 
> Alors moi, en ce moment, LOFOFORA ("Je hais la terre entière, c'est pas que j'en sois fier, mais...") et Once de Nightwish ("I wish i had an angel" !!!!!)


 
tous les genres sont bienvenus dans "quelle musique..." c'est d'ailleurs un de buts de ce thread : donner envie aux autres de découvrir ce que l'on écoute 
Après si on doit ouvrir un fil pour chaque type de musique...


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Tu écoutes quoi sonnyboy ?


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

Slipknot !!!

_j'suis un connaisseur qu'est ce que vous croyez _


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

T'occupes ppas de ce que j'écoute, occupons non plutot de toi...


Alors quels sont tes gouts ?

DESTROYATOR ?
OVULATOR ?
APTITUDE TO STRANGULATE ?
ACID EJACULATOR ?
TESTICUL ATROPHY ?
MORBIB DEFECATOR ?
METAL ERECTOR ?

Pfff... allez va courage, dans deux ou trois ans tu n'y penseras plus...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

et boulet d'or ?


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

et Kiss c'est quoi comme genre :hein:


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> .......DESTROYATOR ?
> OVULATOR ?
> APTITUDE TO STRANGULATE ?
> ACID EJACULATOR ?
> ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et boulet d'or ?


* non, c'est boucles d'or  *


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tous les genres sont bienvenus dans "quelle musique..." c'est d'ailleurs un de buts de ce thread : donner envie aux autres de découvrir ce que l'on écoute
> Après si on doit ouvrir un fil pour chaque type de musique...



C'est vrai - et j'irais sans doute AUSSI poster la bas.

Mais c'est malheureusement un peu utopique - l'expérience m'a apris que certains genres musicaux (métal, rap ou opéra par exemple) avaient une sorte d'aura spécifique qui les faisait facilement rejeter par les tenants d'une musique plus mainstream (en général en les tournant en ridicule).

Je n'aime pas trop les "espaces réservés" mais, parfois, ça évite les assauts de ceux qui jugent sans connaître...

Maintenant, je reconnais n'avoir parcouru qu'en diagonale le "Quelle musique..." avant d'ouvrir ce thread - mettons ça sur le compte de l'entousiasme du nouvel arrivant.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

J'm'en va t'l'faire passer moi l'enthousiasme...


----------



## Freezy (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'm'en va t'l'faire passer moi l'enthousiasme...


Teuh !! Tu touches à rien j'ai besoin d'un nouveau chapeau en peau de nioube pour mon abat jour


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Moi je serai plutôt TESTICULE ATROPHIE... enfin j'me comprends :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ... ça évite les assauts de ceux qui jugent sans connaître...



Quoi ??? en plus avant de donner son avis va falloir se cogner d'écouter la rage assourdissante d'une bande de crétins fachos qui beuglent avec une guitare déréglée leur haine des napperons de leur grand-mère et de la société tout entière à l'exception de la mode, de la consommation high-tech et du tribalisme étriqué de leur milice sonore ? 
N'oublie jamais, jeune chevelu, que les préjugés sont un gain de temps phénoménal dans la vie, les idées préconçues bien assises sur les misérables préoccupations d'autrui étant le gage d'un pays préservé de la chienlit et débarassé de ces jeunes peigne-cul qui insultent le nom même de la musique.
Qu'on le jette aux lions.


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'occupes ppas de ce que j'écoute, occupons non plutot de toi...
> 
> 
> Alors quels sont tes gouts ?
> ...



Morbid defecator !!!!! avec les hits "shit on your grave", "Something is roting in your pants" ou "Grand-ma had a hudge hemoroïde" - que des tueries !

Sérieux, j'adore Manowar (tu connais forcément la pochette avec les peaux de bête)


----------



## Foguenne (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ...(tu connais forcément la pochette avec les peaux de bête)



forcément...   

ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas ris autant à la lecture d'un thread du bar.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Comme quoi...

ça payait pas de mine au début, et avec un peu de bonne volonté on fait des miracles...


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> et Kiss c'est quoi comme genre :hein:



Hard rock (classique et bien gras).
A part peut-être "I was made for loving you" mais on ne va pas chipoter.


----------



## ARKHAON (25 Août 2005)

Other bands play

MANOWAR KILL​


  ​


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Bon, et bien, les enfants, je propose qu'on leur arrache les burnes à tous, comme ça c'est fait...


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

J'avoue avoir un petit faible faible pour Sepultura...

(tapez pas!  )

...



c'est tellement bon quand ça s'arrête! :love:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

le talmé c'est le mal de la téci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et bien, les enfants, je propose qu'on leur arrache les burnes à tous, comme ça c'est fait...



Mouais... Si tu n'avais pas sauté sur ce sujet comme un affamé, y'en a p'têt d'autres qui se seraient montrés. On aurait pu faire une liste...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Ma gourmandise me perdra, c'est vrai qu'avec un discour plus mellifluent on aurait pu en attirer d'autres...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma gourmandise me perdra, c'est vrai qu'avec un discour plus mellifluent on aurait pu en attirer d'autres...



Mellifluent, mellifluent, c'est vite dit ! Suis pas sûr qu'on chope le hardeux avec du miel...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mellifluent, mellifluent, c'est vite dit



surtout avec tous les truchements qu'il y a en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mellifluent, mellifluent, c'est vite dit ! Suis pas sûr qu'on chope le hardeux avec du miel...



En parlant de mellifluent et de hardeux, ça m'rappelle l'histoire de ce gars que j'ai connu dans l'temps, Jérôme Fluent. Le pauvre garçon avait eu la bien triste idée de tourner dans un porno amateur pour se faire quat' sous, un film de série Z+ au titre charmant : « Mets ton doigt où j'ai mon doigt ». Après le tournage, il était tout fier de lui et en avait parlé à tout le monde (enfin à nous, ses potes), mais au final, c'est bien le diable si on le voyait 30 secondes à l'écran... Et encore, pas d'une traite si j'ose dire. Alors, pour le chambrer, chaque fois qu'on le croisait dans la rue, on y gueulait : « Mets-l'y Fluent ! Mets-l'y Fluent ! » C' qu'on était cons tout de même...


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ...
> A part peut-être "I was made for loving you" mais on ne va pas chipoter.




Ce titre est fait pour sonny !


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue avoir un petit faible faible pour Sepultura...
> 
> (tapez pas!  )
> 
> ...



Sepultura, ouais. Mais avec le grand Max alors, parce que depuis...
Je préfère Soulfly.

(Nous serons deux à nous faire tapper dessus)


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mellifluent, mellifluent, c'est vite dit ! Suis pas sûr qu'on chope le hardeux avec du miel...



Essaye la bière.
Le hardeux aime la biere.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> on y gueulait : « Mets-l'y Fluent ! Mets-l'y Fluent ! » C' qu'on était cons tout de même...



tes paroles sont du miel sur la cicatrice du piercing qui m'obstrue l'artère caverneuse gauche.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Essaye la bière.
> Le hardeux aime la biere.



le _vrai_ hardeux n'aime que sa mère, le Cacolac et le papier peint Mickey Mouse de sa chambre.
ne pas confondre avec le hippy qui lui, se drogue et encule la société.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ne pas confondre avec le hippy qui lui, se drogue et encule la société.



Alors qu'à Neuilly, on est sociable et on encule les drogués. Nuance.


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sepultura, ouais. Mais avec le grand Max alors, parce que depuis...
> Je préfère Soulfly.
> 
> (Nous serons deux à nous faire tapper dessus)


 
je crois que tu n'as pas bien saisi la fin de mon message


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma gourmandise me perdra, c'est vrai qu'avec un discour plus mellifluent on aurait pu en attirer d'autres...


pas sur que la douceur soit leur tasse de thé :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Humphrey ~


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce titre est fait pour sonny !



Je me rappelle du clip, vu par hasard quand j'étais môme : quatre énormes poilus en cuir avec des maquillage grotesque qui prenaient la pose devant des ruines pour chanter leur disco/métal...

C'est comme ça que tu vois sonnyboy, macmarco ?
Ca risque de ne pas lui plaire...

Et merde, moi qui voulait causer métal, me voilà à aligner les pires clichés dessus (la bière, Kiss, Manowar).

A propos de Manowar, je vous aurait bien mis la photo de la pochette dont je parlais tout à l'heure, mais là, je suis sur un vieux PC pourave avec une connexion merdique, impossible d'insérer quoi que ce soit.

T'a pas ça ARKHAON ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Humphrey ~



Biensucer ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Teuh !! Tu touches à rien j'ai besoin d'un nouveau chapeau en peau de nioube pour mon abat jour


 Alors dépèce-toi !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

tu as de mes poils sur la langue ?


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas sur que la douceur soit leur tasse de thé :mouais:



Bah si, un peu parfois, quand même...
En plus, j'adore le thé.


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as de mes poils sur la langue ?



Pf ! Pf ! Pf !
dézolé, z'ai un poil zur la langue.

No remorse, no regrets


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pf ! Pf ! Pf !
> dézolé, z'ai un poil zur la langue.
> 
> No remorse, no regrets



le sage a dit :
"mieux vaut sentir un poil que les dents"


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

Une guitare sans disto c'est comme une journée sans rock, ça crains (je vais la noter celle là).

Headbanger is forever !!!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)




----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Une guitare sans disto c'est comme une journée sans rock, ça crains (je vais la noter celle là).



change pas de main : note également "Pergolese sans alto c'est comme Buxtehude sans haute-contre"
 :mouais:


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Une guitare sans disto c'est comme une journée sans rock, ça crains (je vais la noter celle là).
> 
> Headbanger is forever !!!



Ahhhh ! Enfin une maxime comme je les aime !!

Je me souviens du temps ou Suicidal Tendencies ne s'était pas encore torpillé à coup de rythmiques pseudo funky - leurs concerts étaient ce qui se faisaient de mieux question j'ai-mal-a-la-nuque-j'ai-trop-bougé-la-tête !!

ST ! ST !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Non, non. Pas d'oubli ni de faute de frappe, j'ai bien écrit "dépèce toi". Si il veut de la peau de nioube il n'a pas loin à aller pour en trouver.


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> leurs concerts étaient ce qui se faisaient de mieux question j'ai-mal-a-la-nuque-j'ai-trop-bougé-la-tête !!



Ouais. C'est top ce genre de concert. Je connais un jeune con qui s'est fait mordre à la tête à une de ces surprise party.

Tu parles d'une jouissance.


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Magnifique !!
On dirait celle de Michael Schenker (je suis pas sûr de l'ortographe, je vais me faire allumer...)

Le bon gros hard allemand, c'est un peu la choucroute du métal !!

(Non, non, je ne suis pas germanophobe, Kai Hansen est allemand et Kai Hansen est un dieu)


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique !!
> On dirait celle de Michael Schenker (je suis pas sûr de l'ortographe, je vais me faire allumer...)
> 
> Le bon gros hard allemand, c'est un peu la choucroute du métal !!
> ...



C'est à partir de l'apparition de ce genre d'horreur que j'ai décroché du hard.
Quels guignols!


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. C'est top ce genre de concert. Je connais un jeune con qui s'est fait mordre à la tête à une de ces surprise party.
> 
> Tu parles d'une jouissance.



Ah évidement...
Je n'ai jamais eu que de bonnes expériences en concert.
Le pire qui me soit arrivé, c'est de prendre en plein un type énorme, poilu, suant et, bien sûr, torse nu, lors d'un pogo un peu agité ("Polly et moi" pour ceux qui ont vu le film, mais en vrai) - dégueulasse, mais sans gravité.


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est à partir de l'apparition de ce genre d'horreur que j'ai décroché du hard.
> Quels guignols!



Avec un minimum d'autodérision et de second degré, on arrive à passer sur les visuels ringards (Manowar) les poses grotesques (Imortal ha ha ha) ou les paroles stupides (Manowar encore, désolé, ceux qui les ont entendu chanter "Courage" en français me comprendront). Et puis tous les groupes ne donnent pas systématiquement dans ce cirque un peu kitsh.

Reste alors la musique et, dans le flot, je t'assure qu'il y a des trucs qui assurent vraiment 

Sans compter que le cirque fait partie du métal depuis sa création (va trouver plus poseur que Robert Plant ou Black Sabbath...).
Qu'écoutais-tu donc, avant ?


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu n'as pas bien saisi la fin de mon message



Ah
désolé... Je suis un crétin de métalleux, tu sais, il faut m'expliquer LONGUEMENT les choses.

Ils existent encore Sepultura ?


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> le sage a dit :
> "mieux vaut sentir un poil que les dents"



Après quoi, un de ses potes, un peu dur de la feuille en a conclut "Mieux vaut sentir des poils que des dents" ce qui explique l'invention du dentifrice bien antérieure à celle du déodorant.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Après quoi, un de ses potes, un peu dur de la feuille en a conclut "Mieux vaut sentir des poils que des dents" ce qui explique l'invention du dentifrice bien antérieure à celle du déodorant.



c'était pas à ça que je pensais mais pourquoi pas....? SM une idée ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh ! Enfin une maxime comme je les aime !!
> 
> " j'ai-mal-a-la-nuque-j'ai-trop-bougé-la-tête !!"
> 
> ST ! ST !



C'est pas bien, ça, de piquer des phrases à MADAME Brigitte Lahaie, sans citer ses sources de citation...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas à ça que je pensais mais pourquoi pas....? SM une idée ?


je vais pas parler de Karell quand meme


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Tiens... Je parle tout seul.

Allez, un petit jeu pour rebondir, des paroles de morceaux, celui qui trouve le titre et le nom du groupe a gagné mon estime (comment ça ranafout ?) et le droit de relancer l'bazard :

"You eat like a pig - yeah
you always clean your plate
and put a fat finger at me
and say i'd better do the same,
Mothefucker, you're shure there's people starving across the seas
but you just ate enough to feed a whole family for a week"

C'est l'premier qui me soit venu à l'esprit, mais c'est pas évident.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien, ça, de piquer des phrases à MADAME Brigitte Lahaie, sans citer ses sources de citation...


c'est pour ça qu'il a du mal avec les "concerts"


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bien, ça, de piquer des phrases à MADAME Brigitte Lahaie, sans citer ses sources de citation...



Celle là m'a bien fait marrer ! 
Promis, à l'avenir, je citerais mes sources !


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> change pas de main : note également "Pergolese sans alto c'est comme Buxtehude sans haute-contre"



...Merci, ça peut toujours servir    :mouais:   



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh ! Enfin une maxime comme je les aime !!
> 
> Je me souviens du temps ou Suicidal Tendencies ne s'était pas encore torpillé à coup de rythmiques pseudo funky - leurs concerts étaient ce qui se faisaient de mieux question j'ai-mal-a-la-nuque-j'ai-trop-bougé-la-tête !!
> 
> ST ! ST !



...ST ! ST !   
Oui mais... C'était bien quand meme infectuous groove   



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. C'est top ce genre de concert. Je connais un jeune con qui s'est fait mordre à la tête à une de ces surprise party.




Du vécus, j'ai moi même mordus la tete d'un gars pendant le concert de Fishbone en 90 et des poussières. Le lavabo des chiottes était bien trash apres son passage  

Depuis j'ouvre plus la bouche quand je mosh, meme pour respirer un peu   
Et on me prend pour un cannibale refoulé...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Playaman ? Est-ce que tu utilises des accessoires sans fil ?


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Playaman ? Est-ce que tu utilises des accessoires sans fil ?



j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des fils qui s'entrecroisent bizarrement dans ce forum...


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... Je parle tout seul.
> 
> Allez, un petit jeu pour rebondir, des paroles de morceaux, celui qui trouve le titre et le nom du groupe a gagné mon estime (comment ça ranafout ?) et le droit de relancer l'bazard :
> 
> ...




Aucune idée...

Mais le début m'a fait penser a "Eat the rich", un de mes films cult.

Et Motorhead dans tout ça ?

P.S : Là j'écoute du Entombed


----------



## ARKHAON (25 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas une seule remarque intelligente


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Ok pour infectious (au moins au début, quand ils faisaient la première partie de ST à l'Elysée Montmartre, saloperie de mémoire, je ne me souviens plus en quelle année)

En ce qui concerne ST, pour moi ça s'arrête à "The art of rebellion" (un des plus beaux albums de musique, tous genres confondus) - Muir en solo ça n'était déjà pas terrible, mais alors la reformation... Comment peut-on être aussi limité musicalement quand on a un passé pareil ???
D'un nouveau groupe, j'aurais trouvé ça sympa (sans plus) - mais de ST... La déception fut trop forte.


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Playaman ? Est-ce que tu utilises des accessoires sans fil ?




Euh... oui. Pourquoi ?


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne ST, pour moi ça s'arrête à "The art of rebellion"



Moi juste avant


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée...
> 
> Mais le début m'a fait penser a "Eat the rich", un de mes films cult.
> 
> ...



Je ne connais pas "Eat the rich" mais le morceau cité (la honte totale, les paroles me sont revenues, mais pas le titre, bien foireux mon jeu !!!) je le connais interprété par un groupe français (ah ah un indice) - c'est donc une reprise, ça peut donc être sur la BO de "Eat the rich"...

Là, je vais devoir me casser, je vais marcher au son de LEAVE'S EYES - ok, un peu pompeux, plus vraiment métal, mais agréable aux oreilles, je trouve. Et puis la dame a officié chez THEATRE OF TRAGEDY qui faisait déjà des albums superbes bien avant la mode (un peu gonflante il est vrai) des chanteuses pseudo-classiques dans les groupes de heavy.

Entombed, je ne connais pas (enfin, je connais le nom, quand même, mais je n'ai jamais écouté).
Tu aurais un album d'eux à conseiller, ce serait ?


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Moi juste avant


Monopoly on sorrow ?
Capt'ain stupid ?
It's going down ?

Vraiment pas ?

Bon, les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas. Effectivement "Lights..." est un des deux ou trois plus gros albums de trash jamais produits, mais justement, "The art..." arrivait à dépasser les limites du trash...

Je me demande finalement s'ils ne se sont pas grillé les neurones musicaux, à sortir comme ça coup sur coup deux pareils piliers du métal. Ca expliquerait la suite.


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

ARKHAON a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas une seule remarque intelligente



Ben non, on parlait métal (enfin, on essayait)...

Mais je t'en prie, montre-nous l'exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Euh... oui. Pourquoi ?


 Non, comme ça  J'l'aurais parié !


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.



   ouais 'fin y a des limites quand même...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Monopoly on sorrow ?
> Capt'ain stupid ?
> It's going down ?
> 
> Vraiment pas ?



 ... Si quand meme   

"Lights Camera ..Revolution!" ça c'est de la bombe BB   



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande finalement s'ils ne se sont pas grillé les neurones musicaux, à sortir comme ça coup sur coup deux pareils piliers du métal. Ca expliquerait la suite.




En tout cas les miens c'est sur !!!

Pour Entombed, je connais pas tout les albums, mais "Black Juju" et "Uprising" sont pas mal. Après 2000 c'est moins rapide, c'est un peu différent, mais toujours bon  

P.S : non ces les paroles ne sont pas tirée de "eat the rich".


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

moi perso j'ai eu une grande période KorN, pis dew ptits groupes locaux (Tronx, Krankset, 8nop8....) maintenant c'est plutot System of a down.

sinon je ne suis pas métaleux pur jus.

j'ai des potes qui m'ouvrent l'esprit avec Messhugah, Fear Foctory et plein d'autres groupes...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le métal c'est pour les crétins.




et l'or ?


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

...Pour les princesse  



			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pis dew ptits groupes locaux (Tronx, Krankset, 8nop8....



Supporter les groupes locaux c'est bien, et des fois y'a même du bon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ??? en plus avant de donner son avis va falloir se cogner d'écouter la rage assourdissante d'une bande de crétins fachos qui beuglent avec une guitare déréglée leur haine des napperons de leur grand-mère et de la société tout entière à l'exception de la mode, de la consommation high-tech et du tribalisme étriqué de leur milice sonore ?
> N'oublie jamais, jeune chevelu, que les préjugés sont un gain de temps phénoménal dans la vie, les idées préconçues bien assises sur les misérables préoccupations d'autrui étant le gage d'un pays préservé de la chienlit et débarassé de ces jeunes peigne-cul qui insultent le nom même de la musique.
> Qu'on le jette aux lions.




tu as oublié les piercing et les tatoo avec le longs chevelux et guitares déréglées


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et l'or ?



Ben pour les crétines...

Ah ben tu m'as cherché...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour les crétines...
> 
> Ah ben tu m'as cherché...




donc en suivant ta logique : les diamants pour les dindes !!!


----------



## playaman (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié les piercing et les tatoo avec le longs chevelux et guitares déréglées




Pitié ! Transformer pas ce sujet en défouloir pour réacs vieillissants qui ont deja tout essayé.
Caddie Rider et son sujet percing à déjà donné.
Merci.


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Août 2005)

Nightwish pour moi 
C'est mon groupe de Métal préféré.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

*le sonnyboy *
n'aime pas le métal, et pourtant...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Caddie Rider et son sujet percing à déjà donné.



Et il serait le seul à payer ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc en suivant ta logique : les diamants pour les dindes !!!



Tu veux la voir ma logique ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux la voir ma logique ?




pourquoi pas , mais je ne poste plus par ici      

j'y tiens pas a me faire remonter les bretelles plusieur fois de suite !!!    



ben viiiiii , vieille  ( mais pas reac)  en plus j'ai jamais aimé le metal  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> seek and destroy




je lui prefere Search & Destroy dans un genre un peu eloigné.......




			
				Freezy a dit:
			
		

> et Kiss c'est quoi comme genre :hein:



du disco....comme me le disait ce bon "Vieux Mac-User".....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Destroy


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pitié ! Transformer pas ce sujet en défouloir pour réacs vieillissants qui ont deja tout essayé.
> Caddie Rider et son sujet percing à déjà donné.
> Merci.




tiens, salut l'ami.....
j'avais bien (j'ai ...) bien aimé ton cd......mince, je ne me souviens plus du nom du groupe....
faut que j'ouvre itunes....

sympa....
sinon, pourquoi pas.....le metal a donné de bon truc....
Antrax a fait quelque bon disque....
tout comme le groupe de feu sabastian Bach....
ou le premier metallica....voire un vieux Judas Priest.....

mais le top reste Black Sabbath....rien a dire....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>




je pensais plus a :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> je pensais plus a :





*Non rien*
je ressasse des amours de jeunesse




 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non rien*
> je ressasse des amours de jeunesse
> 
> 
> ...




mais je t'en prie, ressasse, ressasse......


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je pensais plus a :



chuuuut tu vas réveiller l'iguane des forums...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben viiiiii , vieille  ( mais pas reac)  en plus j'ai jamais aimé le metal  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



En même temps y a pas de raison d'aimer ça...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps y a pas de raison d'aimer ça...



ben d'un sens le metal à part pour les piercings je vois pas trop l'intérêt...


----------



## Nobody (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ben d'un sens le metal à part pour les piercings je vois pas trop l'intérêt...


 
SAUVEZ COCKERILL!!!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> chuuuut tu vas réveiller l'iguane des forums...



'tain j'avais pas vu ce thread de bouzeux, j'etais dans la mer... Heureusement qu'y a des gens bien attentionnés sur cette terre  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Je repense au titre du thread...FILS DU METAL...

C'est énorme...

Y en a qui doutent de rien...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je repense au titre du thread...FILS DU METAL...
> 
> C'est énorme...
> 
> Y en a qui doutent de rien...



Faut que j'aille lire le premier message, j'ai pas beaucoup rigolé aujourd'hui 

Edit: je viens de faire le test. Ca marche!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

N'empêche, c'est con qu'on puisse pas placer "US" quelque part dans le titre, ça ferait une belle contrepèterie avec le phalus du métis... Mais bon. Comme y'a pas on peut pas vraiment.

Dites ? Ça vous dérange si j'adjoins à ce puits sans fond ma question existentialiste du moment sur "aimez vous le skate board ou plutôt la planche à roulette" ? Me sens pas le c½ur à ouvrir un autre nouveau post qui finira pareil de toute façon. La fin justifie les moyens non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Attends le métal US est trés réputé !


----------



## quetzalk (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je repense au titre du thread...FILS DU METAL...
> 
> C'est énorme...
> 
> Y en a qui doutent de rien...



Ben y z'ont été bercés par Manoeuvre et Dionnet pendant assez longtemps quand même, des enfants du Rock aux fils du metal il n'y a qu'un pas.

 :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben y z'ont été bercés par Manoeuvre et Dionnet pendant assez longtemps quand même, des enfants du Rock aux fils du metal il n'y a qu'un pas.
> 
> :mouais:


 
Z'ont été bercés trop près du mur, oui...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

the number of the beast


----------



## Delgesu (26 Août 2005)

Je me suis bien poilé en lisant ce fil. Sinon, moi ya pratiquement qu'un groupe de rock que j'aime, c'est Iron Maiden. D'ailleurs, le 25 juin ils étaient balaises !  :style:


----------



## olibox (26 Août 2005)

J'adore les commentaires de ces vieux réac, la fumeuse équipe "ayayaïe" ca connait rien au metal mais ca la ramene toudi.  :hein: 

Moi je prefere : Meshuggah, cannibal Korpse, Dead Kennedys, Bad brain, Infectious Groove, Suicidal Tendencies?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

vieux réac'  merci de m'avoir fait rire 2 secondes


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> ca la ramene toudi.  :hein:



_Ele mè l' avout toudi promis, ene bèle pitite gayole_...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les commentaires de ces vieux réac, la fumeuse équipe "ayayaïe" ca connait rien au metal mais ca la ramene toudi. :hein:
> 
> Moi je prefere : Meshuggah, cannibal Korpse, Dead Kennedys, Bad brain, Infectious Groove, Suicidal Tendencies?


 
Dead Kennedys du Métal...  

Allez fille dans ta chambre finir tes devoirs au lieu de dire n'importe quoi devant tout le monde


----------



## olibox (26 Août 2005)

_... pour y met' min canari..._

Elle est bin connu din l'coin s'te canchon , mais c'est pas trop metal


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2005)

réac !

et vieux en plus !


----------



## olibox (26 Août 2005)

> réac !
> 
> et vieux en plus !



Et ca ira pas mieux avec le temps...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vieux réac'  merci de m'avoir fait rire 2 secondes


 
Ben, selon les jours et selon de qui ça vient ; je prend même le truc pour un compliment qu'on aurait plaisir à décrocher :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ben Nobody tu t'es fait piqué ton avatar ?


C'est vrai... Sauf que Nobody est bien plus proche du fameux John Cleese...  :love:


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ben Nobody tu t'es fait piqué ton avatar ?



M'en parle pas! J'ai dû en changer pour pas qu'on nous confonde...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les commentaires de ces vieux réac, la fumeuse équipe "ayayaïe" ca connait rien au metal mais ca la ramene toudi.  :hein:
> 
> Moi je prefere : Meshuggah, cannibal Korpse, Dead Kennedys, Bad brain, Infectious Groove, Suicidal Tendencies?


 j'adore les mecs qui commencent leurs phrases par "moi je"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les mecs qui commencent leurs phrases par "moi je"


 
Je crois que c'est un bon celui-là... Il va encore falloir revoir le TDC étalon...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les mecs qui commencent leurs phrases par "moi je"



Moi j'aime aussi...


----------



## SveDec (26 Août 2005)

*Moi j'*aime bien le métal 
Progressif surtout ...
Le heavy avec modération ...
Le reste non merci ^^
Si ca interesse quelqu'un


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai... Sauf que Nobody est bien plus proche du fameux John Cleese...  :love:




Shit:  




			
				cette bon dieu de bordel de saloperie de machine de m... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Progressif surtout ...



ça c'est pire que tout, je les adore ceux là !!!!

Comme le pauvre gars qui croyait dur comme fer que Marillion c'est génial...
Pauvres de nous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est pire que tout, je les adore ceux là !!!!
> 
> Comme le pauvre gars qui croyait dur comme fer que Marillion c'est génial...
> Pauvres de nous...


 
Tu te rappelles? Il était pas mal aussi, celui-là...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rappelles? Il était pas mal aussi, celui-là...



Ah ben c'est bien simple, moi je guette toujours ses apparitions, car c'est toujours de trés grande qualité...

_"Mais vous dites ça parce que vous connaissez pas, écoutez les derniers album de marillion, et vous serez sur le cul..."_


*Je l'adooooore !!!!*


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

vous parlez bien de celui-ci.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez bien de celui-ci.....


 
Ouiiiiiiiiiii :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Tiens on parle de métal ici ? 
cool !



Bon ben moi j'ai 14 ans et demi et j'écoute des musique de malade, tu vois, 
genre...
KYO ( ben il est trop bô !! )
EVANESCENCE ( ouais trop des purs goths )
SLIPKNOT ( c'est des malades antisociaux !!! )
LINKIN PARK ( super trop bien musicalement )
MARYLIN MANSON ( ouais il est sataniste, il encule des chèvres, j'adore ! )



On parle de ça ou de vrai métal ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on parle de métal ici ?
> cool !
> 
> 
> ...


 
Courre vite t'agenouiller sur les tessons de bouteilles au fond de la classe ; graine de rebelle, va!!!


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Courre vite t'agenouiller sur les tessons de bouteilles au fond de la classe ; graine de rebelle, va!!!


Ah oui, c'est bon c'st bon, c'est bon !! 


Sinon dans le genre métalleux, ya ça :






Lui il fait du true métal


----------



## playaman (26 Août 2005)

...Marillion, que de souvenirs... Epoque Fish bien sur   

Meshuggah, Bad brains, dead ken, the Stooges... Que ces noms sont doux a mon oreille   
Iron Maiden... Trop de la balle et leurs pochettes sont fameuse     





Eddie est vivants !


Vrai metal, metal pop, tant que ca chie un minimum !
J'ai bosser sur le concert Genevois du Unholly tour: Slayer, Slipknot. Le mélange etait pas mal, quoique oser.
A ce sujet, je réécoutais cette semaine les premiers albums de Pleymo, sacré bonne daube.
Je ne comprends toujours pas qu'il se soit mis a faire du Kyo. Etrange   
Les mecs se demanderons un jour se qu'ils leurs est arrivé en écoutant leurs discographie.

-> Stook, c'est Nostromo le groupe suisse qui monte   


P.s: ...après vieux réacs, y'avait qui ont deja tout essayé.


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Courre vite t'agenouiller sur les tessons de bouteilles au fond de la classe ; graine de rebelle, va!!!


* Tu veux pas plutôt l'amener promener, tu sais là-bas, derrière les oliviers, près de la levée de terre   *


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Marillion, que de souvenirs... Epoque Fish bien sur
> 
> Meshuggah, Bad brains, dead ken, the Stooges... Que ces noms sont doux a mon oreille
> Iron Maiden... Trop de la balle et leurs pochettes sont fameuse
> ...


* Lui aussi, amènes le avec toi*


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> -> Stook, c'est Nostromo le groupe suisse qui monte




exact, j'avais oublié d'editer mon post.......sympa ce groupe........


----------



## playaman (26 Août 2005)

Quand je réécoute du Kiss je suis hilare, dire que je trouvais super trop violent     
Faut dire que je regardais encor le club Dorothé


----------



## Pierrou (26 Août 2005)

Vive le bon métal cow-boy/macho/couillu de Motörhead   :rateau:






Piaf: désolé l'image est un peu grande :rose:

Et pis de ce côté là on voit po ses verrues


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Quel bel homme...


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quel bel homme...



Bah faut bien des playboy comme lui: ça te rend beau 

Enfin, ce thread a enfin l'intérêt qu'il mérite puisque j'ai pu revoir avec une petite larme à l'oeil la pochette de ce titre cultissime (et unique ?) de Europe et leurs coupes de cheveux indémodables


----------



## playaman (26 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et pis de ce côté là on voit po ses verrues


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en même temps je ne m'y connais pas bien en métal


 

T'inquiète pas: c'est pas du métal, ça, c'est du plastoc globalement caoutchouteux.


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

exusez moi mais je suis pas tellement d'accord avec ceux qui disent que le métal c'est que pour les piercing tatoo et guitares désaccordées ..... oui j'avoue que si on aime pas la musique peut paraitre violente et très spéciale.... mais sachez que les tablatures de slipknot par exemple      sont très technique et demande beaucoup d'années de musique .... a savoir aussi que les slow les plus populaire sont "made in metallica"


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

c'était juste pour pousser ma gueulante contre les incultes du métal qui disent des bêtises


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> exusez moi mais je suis pas tellement d'accord avec ceux qui disent que le métal c'est que pour les piercing tatoo et guitares désaccordées ..... oui j'avoue que si on aime pas la musique peut paraitre violente et très spéciale.... mais sachez que les tablatures de slipknot par exemple    sont très technique et demande beaucoup d'années de musique .... a savoir aussi que les slow les plus populaire sont "made in metallica"



Le problème c'est que rien que le mot "tablature" prete à rire...

Tout de suite ça fait "don't play Starway to heaven" si tu vois ce que je veux dire...

Méga teuf...

Le métal y a un truc de bien, c'est spinal tap, un monument du cinema...


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

ouais j'comprends    mais j'aime se qui "gueule" .... et ça fait mal d'entendre que le métal c'est pour les crétins et qu'il suffit de se faire tatouer et d'arracher des cordes voccales pour etre une star .... nan j'exagere    mais il faut savoir par exemple que corey taylor :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  a suivi beaucoup de cours de musique ... et il est un roi du gueulage aujourd'hui


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

C'est sur qu'à savoir faire comparable, Joe Satriani se fait un max de blé *alors que John Maclaughlin n'arrive même pas à se faire arreter par la police...*

C'est dramatique... mais c'est comme ça...

Mais si c'est qu'une question de fric, à savoir faire équivalent (encore une fois) je preferre la démarche de Steve Lukather qui joue à la place de tous les rebelle de salon qui posent avec une bouteille de Jack Daniels dans Hard Rock magasine*...

Moi je dis...

Qu'on leur arrache les burnes à ces minables....

* Je sais pas si ça existe encore..


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

tain la vache tu y va pas de main morte toi !!! t'as des mauvais souvenir ou quoi ??


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> tain la vache tu y va pas de main morte toi !!!


*
SONNYBOY N'Y VA JAMAIS DE MAIN MORTE !!! *


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

:sleep: nan je rigole  c'est bien que tu sois pas fauxcul    cependant ..... vive le métal bourrin et et m***e à celui qui est pas content


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Bien...

Je vois que tu le prends comme ça...

Ok.

C'est la guerre.


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

d'accord?     lol


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

répète après moi vi-ve le mé-tal bour-rin....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Nan ! je refuse de pervertir ma chaste bouche avec de telles ignominies !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> répète après moi vi-ve le mé-tal bour-rin....



*Voilà, j'ai tout apporté : plumes, goudron, et tapette à mouches*


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> répète après moi vi-ve le mé-tal bour-rin....



Tu seras empalé sur un crayon 2B, comme ça tu t'en mettras partout c'est dégueulasse le carbone... t'avais qu'à pas m'emmerder...


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, j'ai tout apporté : plumes, goudron, et tapette à mouches*





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras empalé sur un crayon 2B, comme ça tu t'en mettras partout c'est dégueulasse le carbone... t'avais qu'à pas m'emmerder...



* Oh non, on va pas gâcher quand même !!!!*


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

il est comique le rapace


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy aime le métal sonnyboy aime le métal!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

ZIP...

Tiens touche...

C'est froid l'acier hein ?


----------



## anntraxh (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ZIP...
> 
> Tiens touche...
> 
> C'est froid l'acier hein ?



chibre ... j'ai bon là ???


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

tain t'est pas drôle ..... on t'as jamais appris que ce qu'y utilise la violence ... c'est ce qui ne save pas s'exprimer avec tacte et doigté????


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> chibre ... j'ai bon là ???



*Ah la Gelbique, tout un programme !!!!*


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras empalé sur un crayon 2B, comme ça tu t'en mettras partout c'est dégueulasse le carbone... t'avais qu'à pas m'emmerder...



Et toi condamné à jouer Stairway to heaven en boucle avec tes petits doigts boudinés !

Enfin bon, le coup des hardos qui font les plus belles balades et les plus beaux slows, ouais bof quand même, tout ça ne vaudra jamais un bon vieil abba (abat ?) 

Alors voyons voir.... Hmmm Still loving you ? Bof. november rain ? ah oui déjà c'est mieux, mais c'est bien parce qu'il s'agit de Stefanie Seymour, hein...

Et pi hein Hotel California, c'est ptet AC/DC qui l'a écrit ? 

Tiens d'ailleurs, sonny, tu as le droit d'alterner Led zep avec les eagles, mais je sais pas si c'est un cadeau.

Enfin, cela dit j'ai bien ri en juillet à Québec, j'ai croisé plein de djeunz avec des tee shirts Iron Maiden (c'est pas de ma faute, ça m'a toujours fait rire, surtout couplé au jean mouleburne et au blouson en jean plein de badges  Je savais pas qu'ils existaient encore, eh bin ils faisaient un concert et on fait salle combles, ces vieux machins. Enfin, quand on voit les stones repartir en tournée, doivent se fournir chez le même alchimiste que Lance Armstrong  Mais je m'égare. Bref, le metal c'est mal !


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2005)

guillaumeg82 a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy aime le métal sonnyboy aime le métal!!!!!!!



guigui aime marillion guigui aime marillion...


----------



## guillaumeg82 (26 Août 2005)

mais qu est ce que vous avez tous contre moi!!! si vous plait que quel qu'un me soutienne .... au fait la peluche qui s'est qui a chanté vermilion part 2 devans la plus grosse sale de los angeles ????


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

Mouais mouais mouais... La seule chose presque intelligente qui ait été dite dans ces 9 pages (hormis les sonnyboyismes et mes posts, bien entendu) c'est "*Moi je* (blablabla) Si ca interesse quelqu'un". La dernière partie étant la seule question qu'on aurait dû se poser et à laquelle évidemment, on ne peut que répondre : "non, on s'en beurre les nouilles !".

guillaume, ici, c'est des méchants, nous on a été gentils à la cave, on préfère la viande tendre, mais là, tu vas tâter le fer à friser les nioubes, ça va pas tarder...


----------



## MacEntouziast (26 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouais mouais mouais... La seule chose presque intelligente qui ait été dite dans ces 9 pages (hormis les sonnyboyismes et mes posts, bien entendu) c'est "*Moi je* (blablabla) Si ca interesse quelqu'un". La dernière partie étant la seule question qu'on aurait dû se poser et à laquelle évidemment, on ne peut que répondre : "non, on s'en beurre les nouilles !".
> 
> guillaume, ici, c'est des méchants, nous on a été gentils à la cave, on préfère la viande tendre, mais là, tu vas tâter le fer à friser les nioubes, ça va pas tarder...


*Je vous laisse, apparemment, vous avez des choses à vous dire. Tcho 
*


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et toi condamné à jouer Stairway to heaven en boucle avec tes petits doigts boudinés !



Demande et Sonny donne !

Bon évidement c'est pas trés fidèle, mais faut voir que je bois plus...


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Demande et Sonny donne !
> 
> Bon évidement c'est pas trés fidèle, mais faut voir que je bois plus...


 
Héhé... dans mon iTunes, ton fichier s'est placé juste au-dessus de Steamy Windows de Tony Joe White.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

Pauvre Tony Joe White...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Demande et Sonny donne !
> 
> Bon évidement c'est pas trés fidèle, mais faut voir que je bois plus...




comme quoi, on peut avoir "un chibre d'acier, l'abrasion facile, de petits doigts boudinés"
(dixit sa majesté de l'abrasatation)
et emflammer mes petites oreilles.....et en plus, c'est meme pas du metal....

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Août 2005)

olibox a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prefere : Meshuggah, cannibal Korpse, Dead Kennedys, Bad brain, Infectious Groove, Suicidal Tendencies?



Les Dead Kennedys c'est du punk... pas du metal ... wooohh la honteuh ! Ces quoi ces metalleux a trois francs six sous ...

_I am Governor Jerry Brown
My aura smiles
And never frowns
Soon I will be president

Carter power will soon go away
I will be Fuhrer one day
I will command all of you
Your kids will meditate in school

California Uber Alles
Uber Alles California

Zen fascists will control you
100% natural
You will jog for the master race
And always wear the happy face

Close your eyes, can't happen here
Big Bro' on white horse is near
The hippies won't come back you say
Mellow out or you will pay

California Uber Alles
Uber Alles California

Now it is 1984
Knock knock at your front door
It's the suede/denim secret police
They have come for your uncool neice

Come quitely to the camp
You'd look nice as a drawstring lamp
Don't you worry, it's only a shower
For your clothes here's a pretty flower

Die on organic poison gas
Serpent's egg's already hatched
You will crack, you little clown
When you mess with President Brown

California Uber Alles
Uber Alles California_


----------



## FANREM (27 Août 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Les Dead Kennedys c'est du punk... pas du metal ... wooohh la honteuh !



Remarque que ca fait pas de mal de citer au moins un groupe en a
De toutes facons, on est tellement hors sujet depuis pas mal de temps ou alors faudra m'expliquer

Sujet sur le metal, et on entend parler de Europe, Kyo , Eagles et meme Marillion qui remonte a la suface. Pas mal non    
C'en est presque une insulte a la musique tout ca

J'attends la suite avec impatience. Si c'est du meme tonneau, je suis sur que je vais avoir une erection. Le metal, c'est fait pour ca non ?


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la suite avec impatience. Si c'est du meme tonneau, je suis sur que je vais avoir une erection. Le metal, c'est fait pour ca non ?



Le 2e effet kisscool c'est la poussée acnéique, c'est bien cela ? 

Et puis si SonnyB se met à jouer hotel california, je suis sûr que ça deviendra top métallique


----------



## FANREM (27 Août 2005)

T'as bien fait de citer aussi Abba, j'ai un priapisme prononcé

La journée commence bien


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de citer aussi Abba, j'ai un priapisme prononcé
> 
> La journée commence bien



Garde la pose, je pense bientôt être en mesure de révéler, preuves à l'appui que Sonnyboy, est un des frères Gibbs, et qu'il avait le même coiffeur à l'époque que Farrah Fawcett (cela n'étant guère un scoop ceci dit)...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis si SonnyB se met à jouer hotel california, je suis sûr que ça deviendra top métallique



Et oh, y a pas marqué Juke Box...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Ouah, Sonny, ton truchement de Stairway to Heaven il est bien sympa   

Bien joué !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

C'est pas par le truchement de paroles mellifluentes que vous parviendrez à m'endormir..


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

T'endormir, j'y compte pas, 


te faire baisser le futal, faut voir....


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Attention ou je joue stairway to mes burnes...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

Et un Bohémian râpe Sonny ? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Août 2005)

C'est joli ces petits chiffres qui s'ouvrent dans ton lien.... c'est du quoi? Du Tool, du Kiss, du Magma ?  

( vérifie le truc, ou alors c'est moi  )


----------



## woulf (27 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon il est temps de remonter le niveau et de recadrer
> En v'là du hard !



tu cherches à voir si sonny va perdre son sang froid ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Août 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Remarque que ca fait pas de mal de citer au moins un groupe en a
> De toutes facons, on est tellement hors sujet depuis pas mal de temps ou alors faudra m'expliquer



J'etais en train d'ecouter California Uber Alles au moment ou je suis tomber sur ce thread, alors je n'ai pas pu me retenir. Ceci-dit, tu es dans le vrai ... c'est totalement parti en vrille.



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sujet sur le metal, et on entend parler de Europe, Kyo , Eagles et meme Marillion qui remonte a la suface. Pas mal non
> C'en est presque une insulte a la musique tout ca



KYO .. haha .. haha ... hahahahahaha ... roflmao



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la suite avec impatience. Si c'est du meme tonneau, je suis sur que je vais avoir une erection. Le metal, c'est fait pour ca non ?



Une erection je sais pas, mais mes voisins vont commencer a trouver que je suis lourd avec mes eclats de rire...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention ou je joue stairway to mes burnes...


 
C'est la version metal de _De profundis morpionibus_?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> tu cherches à voir si sonny va perdre son sang froid ?



Risque pas, plus jeune j'adorais TRUST... Et j'ai toujours une petite pointe de nostalgie... C'était une époque, Mr Comédie, Le Matteur, Mesrine tout ça...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2005)

System of a down powaaaa


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Risque pas, plus jeune j'adorais TRUST... Et j'ai toujours une petite pointe de nostalgie... C'était une époque, Mr Comédie, Le Matteur, Mesrine tout ça...



La vie prend parfois de drôles de détours


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2005)

lol "trust" il-zont les meme tetes que ramones... sauf que reste a voir si c aussi bien que ramones


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

Laisse Tintin, t'es trop jeune


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> lol "trust" il-zont les meme tetes que ramones... sauf que reste a voir si c aussi bien que ramones



Et encore t'as pas vu la tête à Bernie aujourd'hui


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Pouet...

Oui je sais c'est du flood...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Je passais par là, alors je me suis dit, et si j'allais leur faire un p'tit coucou...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Août 2005)

/mode contrôle parental ON


----------



## playaman (28 Août 2005)

Trust... Encor un truc dans mon ipod qui me fait passer pour un vieux con (je sais ça commence a etre une réalité)   

J'ajoute a la liste des musique qui m'ont bercé (un peu fort et trop près du mur) :

- Kyuss
- Faith No More


----------



## Pierrou (29 Août 2005)

Et un bon Fear Factory...? 
le dernier vient de sortir... 
Excellent


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> lol "trust" il-zont les meme tetes que ramones... sauf que reste a voir si c aussi bien que ramones


 tintin... va changer la poche de ton père plutôt que de dire des conneries !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Août 2005)

Je lui ai fait la leçon


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

J'me doute !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et un bon Fear Factory...?
> le dernier vient de sortir...
> Excellent


 fear factory, ok pour le premier album et pour demanufacture...
apres, bof...

si je puis me permettre de conseiller un petit illdisposed, que voila un groupe plein de fraicheur et de spontaneite.


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

Ah Trust...
Antisocial,
les sac US kaki avec le TR et le T ajoutés au feutre et la gueule des parents devant les cahiers qu'on dirait mâchés par une vache après une heure dans ce sac informe...

J'ai pas lu tous vos posts, mais comme visiblement tout le monde se fout de mon petit jeu à la con, voici la réponse :
"Nothing is everything" sur "Ego eater" de Hoax - du très bon trash, un groupe français avec un côté "J'ai 16 ans, je viens d'avoir une guitare et je suis altermondialiste parce que la faim dans le monde c'est mal" - mais le résultat est génial ! (Patochman, tu devrais aimer)

Et comme visiblement aussi le métal ne fait l'unanimité, je vais rajouter une couche à ma réputation naissante mais déjà moisie : j'adore aussi Mylène Farmer (vas-y sonnyboy, déchaîne toi !)


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Si tu fais amande honorable, je peux encore être clément...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais amande honorable, je peux encore être clément...


 l'amande honorable, c'est plutot pour l'apero, c'est pas encore l'heure, enfin grand fou...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais amande honorable, je peux encore être clément...



Faire l'amande me casse les noix


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

C'est pas ma faute j'ai toujours préferré les amandes aux amendes...

Alors quand elles sont honorables, tu penses, j'suis comme un fou...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

Compris.

Je fais donc amende honorable. Et comme je la fais par écrit, voici une amende à lire 
(et au fait, c'est un homme finalement ou pas ?)


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma faute j'ai toujours préferré les amandes aux amendes...
> 
> Alors quand elles sont honorables, tu penses, j'suis comme un fou...


 boarf...

honorables ou pas, tant qu'elles ne sont pas destinees au tresor public, moi je prends...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

"Heavy metal is the law
that kept us all united free,
the law that shatterred earth and hell
Heavy metal can't be beatten by any dynasty
we're all wizards fighting with our spells"

Alors, c'est de qui ?

Ca ressemble à un cas d'école (sujet "les paroles à deux balles dans le heavy metal") mais qu'est-ce que j'ai pu secouer mes longs cheveux gras en faisant semblant de jouer de la gratte là dessus...


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ma faute j'ai toujours préferré les amandes aux amendes...
> 
> Alors quand elles sont honorables, tu penses, j'suis comme un fou...



Chui déçu, je te voyais plus fan de la pastèque, des pêches ou des chataîgnes (enfin pour ça y'a patochman  )


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Chui déçu, je te voyais plus fan de la pastèque, des pêches ou des chataîgnes (enfin pour ça y'a patochman  )



j'aime aussi tout ça...

Les chataignes c'est bon, mais on s'en lasse... quand y en a partout.


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'aime aussi tout ça...
> 
> Les chataignes c'est bon, mais on s'en lasse... quand y en a partout.



Les chataignes sont des agents dormant Microsoft : c'est plein de bogues.


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

Cette fois, il s'agit de voir combien il y a de "sous-genre" dans le métal.
je commence :

Heavy
Speed
Hard rock
Black metal
Hollywood metal (je vous jure que si)
trash
death
grindcore
hardcore
Dark
Doom
Power
Neo metal (ha ha ha)
Fusion
Rap metal 
FM
Glam rock

Doit y en avoir d'autres, mais là, ça ne me revient pas - 17 quand même
A vous de compléter.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois, il s'agit de voir combien il y a de "sous-genre" dans le métal.
> je commence :
> 
> Heavy
> ...


 
Y'a bien le brutalfuckdeathtrashcore... Mais faut avoir les tympans en cuir peine fleur de pécari... Pas pour les premières communiantes, comme musique! Ca déchire la pauv' race de sa mère en tongs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah Trust...
> je suis altermondialiste parce que la faim dans le monde c'est mal" - mais le résultat est génial ! (Patochman, tu devrais aimer)


 
Alter quoi? Le truc qui veut démunir des pauv' riches, les faire régresser dans l'aisance pour que des pauvres puissent assouvir de bas fantasmes de luxe.... Non, Monsieur ; je ne partage pas de telles valeurs. Il courre assez de parvenus comme ça, de par les rues


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien le brutalfuckdeathtrashcore... Mais faut avoir les tympans en cuir peine fleur de pécari... Pas pour les premières communiantes, comme musique! Ca déchire la pauv' race de sa mère en tongs...



T'façons, le hardos, le vrai, çui qu'à du poil aux pattes, y met jamais de tongs - les tongs ça te déchire les pieds en concert !!!
Le vrai, y met des trucs en cuir noir, coqués au bout et qui feraient sentir le vieux roblochon même aux pieds les plus propres de la création.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois, il s'agit de voir combien il y a de "sous-genre" dans le métal.
> je commence :
> 
> .
> ...


Glam Rock dans le Metal? T'es sur? 
Pour moi le Glam Rock c'est un truc des 70's dont les principaux représentant étaient T-Rex, Bowie, Roxy Music et peut etre les New York Dolls...
Pas très metal tout ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> T'façons, le hardos, le vrai, çui qu'à du poil aux pattes, y met jamais de tongs - les tongs ça te déchire les pieds en concert !!!
> Le vrai, y met des trucs en cuir noir, coqués au bout et qui feraient sentir le vieux roblochon même aux pieds les plus propres de la création.


 
Le hardos, non... Sa mère, oui...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alter quoi? Le truc qui veut démunir des pauv' riches, les faire régresser dans l'aisance pour que des pauvres puissent assouvir de bas fantasmes de luxe.... Non, Monsieur ; je ne partage pas de telles valeurs. Il courre assez de parvenus comme ça, de par les rues



Je te dois mes plus plates excuses, la fatigue du week-end, l'abus d'alcool, je ne sais pas... Toujours est-il que le "ca devrait te plaire" concernant la musique de Hoax voulait en fait s'adresser à playaman, non à patochman.
aie aie aie, pas la tête.

Ceux qui sont riches, y z'en sont pas r'venus - mais moi j'aimerais bien y aller.


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Glam Rock dans le Metal? T'es sur?
> Pour moi le Glam Rock c'est un truc des 70's dont les principaux représentant étaient T-Rex, Bowie, Roxy Music et peut etre les New York Dolls...
> Pas très metal tout ça...



Tous les permanentés des eigthies genre Motley-crue, poison ou cinderella... Les magazines que je lisais à l'époque les étiquetais "Glam"

Effactivement, pas trop de rapport avec T-Rex (très bon groupe, mais pas vraiment métal en effet)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui sont riches, y z'en sont pas r'venus - mais moi j'aimerais bien y aller.


 
Tu n'iras qu'au prix d'un travail acharné, un renoncement sans bornes aux frivolités de ce monde... Il n'y a que les pauvres qui croient encore qu'il suffit de jouer au loto...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le hardos, non... Sa mère, oui...



Alors oui, en bonne hipie soixante-huitarde, la mère du hardos met des tongs, des gilet en mouton retourné et les lunettes de John Lennon pour engueler son con de fils et sa musique de sauvage qui ne véhicule même pas de message
(Mais si, maman, voyons, regarde Hoax, ils sont contre la pauvreté et la faim dans l'monde)

PS : je déconne maman, au cas où tu tomberais un jour là dessus...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'iras qu'au prix d'un travail acharné, un renoncement sans bornes aux frivolités de ce monde... Il n'y a que les pauvres qui croient encore qu'il suffit de jouer au loto...



Chui mal barré alors parce que là, je suis au boulot et vu comment j'ai bossé cette après midi, va falloir cravacher sec demain pour rattraper !!!

Je resterais pauvre et incroyablement envieux des richesses des autres.

Si les poils dans la main faisaient avancer les bagnoles, je serais l'émir du Bahrein...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Tous les permanentés des eigthies genre Motley-crue, poison ou cinderella... Les magazines que je lisais à l'époque les étiquetais "Glam"
> 
> Effactivement, pas trop de rapport avec T-Rex (très bon groupe, mais pas vraiment métal en effet)


 
En effet y a deux écoles: 70's et 80's
Pour ne rien te cacher j'avoue préférer la premiere... Meme si bon.. hein..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> sa musique de sauvage qui ne véhicule même pas de message
> PS : je déconne maman, au cas où tu tomberais un jour là dessus...


 
Ah ; que nenni!!! J'ai été charmé par le message de "Addicted to vaginal skin" de Cannibal Corpse (Si j'ai bonne mémoire...)

PS : Ma mère peut tout lire ; nous l'avons bien habituée, mon frère et moi...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah ; que nenni!!! J'ai été charmé par le message de "Addicted to vaginal skin" de Cannibal Corpse (Si j'ai bonne mémoire...)
> 
> PS : Ma mère peut tout lire ; nous l'avons bien habituée, mon frère et moi...



Je ne connais pas, mais le titre fleure bon la bonne transpiration !!!


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En effet y a deux écoles: 70's et 80's
> Pour ne rien te cacher j'avoue préférer la premiere... Meme si bon.. hein..



Je n'étais pas trop fan de la deuxième période Glam non plus (et je ne connais pas trop la première, juste quelque morceaux sympa de T-Rex)

Ca me fait penser, Europe ? Glam seconde époque ? Hard FM ? N'importe quoi venu du froid ? Une pub déguisée pour Jacques Dessange ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser, Europe ? Glam seconde époque ? Hard FM ? N'importe quoi venu du froid ? Une pub déguisée pour Jacques Dessange ?


Plutot pour un frabriquant de compléments capillaires


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas, mais le titre fleure bon la bonne transpiration !!!


 
Un copain adepte de métal bien frais du dessous de bras m'a vagement fait écouté un truc (inécoutable ça va de soit) mais qui devrait correspondre a tes attentes question message. Ca s'appelle Gronibard... tout un programme..


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas trop fan de la deuxième période Glam non plus (et je ne connais pas trop la première, juste quelque morceaux sympa de T-Rex)
> 
> Ca me fait penser, Europe ? Glam seconde époque ? Hard FM ? N'importe quoi venu du froid ? Une pub déguisée pour Jacques Dessange ?



ouahaha avec des morceaux de Def Leppard et de Cinderella dedans  
Miammm  

ceci dit, Europe ça a jamais été Glam  je dirai plutôt kitsch à donf... 

Tu nous dirai Bon Jovi, je dirai ouais bon mais Europe, tu me fends le coeur 

bon, c'est pas tout ça, je me remets la version twisted sister de Leader of the pack  raaahhh
eux, première époque ils étaient bien glam, kiss à coté, des premières communiantes


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et ça c'est quoi ? glam ? kitsch ? daube ? velu ?



euh les filles dans les clips étaient VACHEMENT Glam 
Un peu comme celles dans ceux de Van Halen (Hot for teacher par exemple) 

...hey what do you think the teacher's gonna look like this year ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'iras qu'au prix d'un travail acharné, un renoncement sans bornes aux frivolités de ce monde... Il n'y a que les pauvres qui croient encore qu'il suffit de jouer au loto...


Tu n'iras ? tu n'iras ? il ira nulle part, même au prix de patati patata, faut arrêter le mythe "j'me suis fait à la force du poignet" (y'en a un qui s'amuse à un jeu de mot limite...) ça existe plus, au mieux t'as la maison débitée à la maison avec une pauvre piscine autoportante, et une Audi A3 avant dernier modèle 150 mille au compteur - J'arrête là, ma mère m'attend.


----------



## playaman (29 Août 2005)

Def Leppard, mort de rire le premier (je pense) groupe avec un batteur mancho (véridique) !
ZZ Top je crois que c'est le premier groupe du genre que j'ai écouter, et c'était cet album   

Tres bonne question Picouto, perso j'ai du mal a classer les red hot dans le hard   
On appelait ça fusion je crois a une époque...

Et ça c'est quoi ?


----------



## playaman (29 Août 2005)

Des Blacks qui font du rock, vous en connaissez vous ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Des Blacks qui font du rock, vous en connaissez vous ?



Ice-T (avec Body Count)

Mais maintenant il fait surtout des séries télé


----------



## Nobody (29 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Des Blacks qui font du rock, vous en connaissez vous ?


 
Phil Lynott de Thin Lizzy.

Bon, d'accord, il en est mort...



Jimi Hendrix???


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

N'empeche que ça en fait pas beaucoup    :mouais:   
C'est dommage je trouve souvent que c'est réussi (au vu des groupes et artistes cités plus haut).


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un copain adepte de métal bien frais du dessous de bras m'a vagement fait écouté un truc (inécoutable ça va de soit) mais qui devrait correspondre a tes attentes question message. Ca s'appelle Gronibard... tout un programme..



Ouais, je connais, j'ai écouté le titre "J'ai joué l'anus artificiel de ton grand-père au PMU" (je vous jure que le morceau s'appelle comme ça, ou "j'ai perdu..." je ne me souviens plus)

Trop violent pour moi quand même... Et puis ou est le plaisir de paroles marantes si elles sont braillées de manière complètement incompréhensibles ?


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh pitin !!! Living colour !!!!
> ben j'sais plus... à vrai dire j'ai jamais su qui était quoi !!



Fusion itou !

Mais les étiquettes on s'en fout, au fond, ce qui compte c'est la qualité de la musique, les émotions qu'elle te fait ressentir (Gronibard ? Une émotion ?)

moi je disais ça :
primo parce que j'aime bien lancer des jeux cons et sans interêt (on en est toujours à 17 sous-genres)
Secundo parce que j'ai toujours trouvé un peu ridicule cette manie de vouloir foutre des étiquettes partout (dans le métal, tu as quasiment un sous-genre par groupe et les chroniques de disques reviennent souvent à des querelles d'experts pou savoir si intel est plutôt trashdeathcore ou speeddarkdeath - va savoir si le disque est bien avec ça...)

Sinon, pour tous les groupes ou artistes qui "gravitent" autour du métal, savoir si ils y sont ou pas dépend en général de l'opinion de qui en parle au sujet du métal et au sujet du groupe (ouh ! Dans le genre phrase longue, mal construite et qui ne dit pas grand chose...)

Pas beaucoup de blacks dans le métal, c'est vrai... Je ne sais pas pourquoi.
En plus, la plupart des groupes actuels viennent des pays scandinave, certains avec un discours très limitte (intituler un album "Panzer division Marduk" ne fleure pas bon les petites fleurs et l'amitié entre les peuples...) ce qui n'arrange pas l'image "facho avec deux neurones" que les hardos se traînent parfois (pas sur MacGé visiblement, merci)

Mais il y a des brésiliens dans le métal (Angra, Scepultura, ...) - donc pas que des grands blonds !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> N'empeche que ça en fait pas beaucoup    :mouais:
> C'est dommage je trouve souvent que c'est réussi (au vu des groupes et artistes cités plus haut).




hier, j'ai pas eu le temps de repondre le net m'a planté....
bon, n'oublie pas le chanteur de Sepultura, le remplacant de Max......
ça en fait , qui compte double vu son gabarit....

mais apres, tout dépend du mot rock...?.....car chuck berry faisait du super rock'n'roll.....
le chanteur de Block party aussi......


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais apres, tout dépend du mot rock...?.....car chuck berry faisait du super rock'n'roll.....
> le chanteur de Block party aussi......



... Oui mais bon    

Plus grand choses a voir avec le metal mais je viens de voir qu'y a Scorn (Mike Harris, ex Napalm Death, electro-indus bien glauque) qui joue dans ma ville à la fin du mois


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

Un qui me viens a la suite de scorn et de indus, c'est Ministry.

...ça nous fait 18 avec indus ?


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Un qui me viens a la suite de scorn et de indus, c'est Ministry.
> 
> ...ça nous fait 18 avec indus ?




En fait 19, si on y ajoute le stooner (ou stoner, je ne sais plus) - un truc récent dont j'aurais du mal à parler vu que je n'ai jamais écouté qu'un morceau de ce style dans ma vie, que c'était pire que très moyen et, pour moi, plus "mauvais trash" que nouveau style...
Le son de guitare et le côté "bourin qui colle" des compos faisaient penser à un vieux Cathedral...

Sondage donc : quelqu'un connaît-il le stoner un peu mieux que moi et est-il capable de nous en dire plus ?


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En fait 19, si on y ajoute le stooner (ou stoner, je ne sais plus) - un truc récent dont j'aurais du mal à parler vu que je n'ai jamais écouté qu'un morceau de ce style dans ma vie, que c'était pire que très moyen et, pour moi, plus "mauvais trash" que nouveau style...
> Le son de guitare et le côté "bourin qui colle" des compos faisaient penser à un vieux Cathedral...
> 
> Sondage donc : quelqu'un connaît-il le stoner un peu mieux que moi et est-il capable de nous en dire plus ?



Et puis, toute la mouvance Nightwish/Evanescence, ça doit bien porter un nom, non ? (euh, rangez les flingues, aucune comparaison qualitative entre les deux groupes cités, bien sûr...)
Ca ferait 20.

_Y a-t-il pire schizophrénie que de répondre à ses propres posts ? Je suis inquiet..._


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En fait 19, si on y ajoute le stooner (ou stoner, je ne sais plus).
> 
> Sondage donc : quelqu'un connaît-il le stoner un peu mieux que moi et est-il capable de nous en dire plus ?



... Stoner... Genre du sud de la californie crée au millieu des année 80 avec des riffs de guitares souvent repetitifs, ayant parfois un petit coté 70's. Quelques noms au passages, Queens Of The Stone Age, Kyuss, Monster Magnett, Orange Goblin...
Mais y'a surement mieux placé que moi pour en parler. 

Perso j'aime beaucoup, mais je comprends les qualifictifs que tu y accoles   Parfait pour s'envoyer quelques litres de bières et secouer la tete (tiens je m'enfonce dans le stéréotype, ah non j'ai pas le cheveux long) et une jambe     :love:


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... Stoner... Genre du sud de la californie crée au millieu des année 80 avec des riffs de guitares souvent repetitifs, ayant parfois un petit coté 70's. Quelques noms au passages, Queens Of The Stone Age, Kyuss, Monster Magnett, Orange Goblin...
> Mais y'a surement mieux placé que moi pour en parler.
> 
> Perso j'aime beaucoup, mais je comprends les qualifictifs que tu y accoles   Parfait pour s'envoyer quelques litres de bières et secouer la tete (tiens je m'enfonce dans le stéréotype, ah non j'ai pas le cheveux long) et une jambe     :love:



Je croyais ça beaucoup plus récent - après tout, je n'en ai entendu parler que depuis l'année dernière...
Chacun voit le monde de sa porte dit le vieux sage.

Moi non plus, je n'ai plus les cheveux longs... l'eau coule sous les ponts et ne nous rajeunit pas.


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

... J'ai jamais eu les cheveux longs   
Toout ce que tu veux mais pas long


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, toute la mouvance Nightwish/Evanescence, ça doit bien porter un nom, non ? (euh, rangez les flingues, aucune comparaison qualitative entre les deux groupes cités, bien sûr...)
> Ca ferait 20.
> 
> _Y a-t-il pire schizophrénie que de répondre à ses propres posts ? Je suis inquiet..._


 oui oui...

...
on appelle ça "de la merde"...
Ca fait donc 20, c'est bien ça...


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... J'ai jamais eu les cheveux longs
> Toout ce que tu veux mais pas long



Je les avait laissé pousser en sortant de l'armée (une sorte de réaction allergique)
Et puis, un jour, je me suis rendu compte que j'étais en train de lire le mode d'emploi d'un masque cappilaire piqué à ma femme après avoir passé une heure sous la douche à les laver puis sécher en avant de choisir parmis 15 chouchous différents pour les attacher...
C'était la tondeuse ou la psychothérapie. J'ai choisi la tondeuse !


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oui oui...
> 
> ...
> on appelle ça "de la merde"...
> Ca fait donc 20, c'est bien ça...



Tout de suite les mots qui fâchent... restons selects et mesurés.

Disons... Fécal-métal, ça vous va ? 
ou Fucca-rock

Y a plein de groupes à y mettre (mais pas Nightwish)


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

ouais, nightwish je connais pas, je pensais surtout a evanescence, ce genre de faux metal acidulé pour midinettes... 
'vaut pas un bon Marduk...


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, nightwish je connais pas, je pensais surtout a evanescence, ce genre de faux metal acidulé pour midinettes...
> 'vaut pas un bon Marduk...



evanescence, evanaissance, vivement evadécès, qu'on arrête de nous pomper le mou avec ce genre de groupes...

Nigthwish et Evanescence, on peut y voir des ressemblances, mais, dans un autre genre, c'est un peu comme si tu comparais Assassin et BennyB


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'on arrête de nous pomper le mou avec ce genre de groupes...


 
Heuuuu... Faudrait voir à causer correc'. On dit BOURRER le mou et POMPER le dard...


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... Faudrait voir à causer correc'. On dit BOURRER le mou et POMPER le dard...



Je me souviens d'un film X minable, tellement fauché que la prod avait loué une villa en plein hivers pour que ça ne soit pas cher - sauf qu'il y avait une sène d'extérieur avec copulation dans la piscine...
Les nanas avaient toutes la chair de poule, les mecs ne bandaient pas, tout le monde grelotait...

Pomper le mou... Finalement, ça peut avoir du sens...

Mais merci de ce rappel linguistique/philosophique/tantrique


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... Faudrait voir à causer correc'. On dit POMPER le dard...



D'où le souhait de beaucoup, désirant se faire réincarner en abeille...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'un film X minable, tellement fauché que la prod avait loué une villa en plein hivers pour que ça ne soit pas cher - sauf qu'il y avait une sène d'extérieur avec copulation dans la piscine...
> Les nanas avaient toutes la chair de poule, les mecs ne bandaient pas, tout le monde grelotait...
> 
> Pomper le mou... Finalement, ça peut avoir du sens...
> ...


 
J'en ai bien vu un, un jour, ou un des doubleurs avait un fort accent Pied noir... D'ici à inventer des néologismes du style "Gober la merguez"... C'est vrai que c 'est tentant...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> D'où le souhait de beaucoup, désirant se faire réincarner en abeille...



M'étonne que l'amok ne soit pas en train de parler de FRELON...


----------



## iKool (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai bien vu un, un jour, ou un des doubleurs avait un fort accent Pied noir... D'ici à inventer des néologismes du style "Gober la merguez"... C'est vrai que c 'est tentant...



Tentant ? Tentant ?
Non, j'entends pas, j'ai les oreilles qui bourdonnent (avec ce que j'écoute comme musique...).

Les films X fauchés sont bien plus drôles que beaucoup de comiques qu'on voit à la télé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Les films X fauchés sont bien plus drôles que beaucoup de comiques qu'on voit à la télé.


 
Indubitablement ...


----------



## Pierrou (30 Août 2005)

On était pas censés parler de métal ?  
Enfin bon, si vous voulez concilier métal et porn, ya toujours....
Gronibbbbbaaarrrd !!!


----------



## playaman (30 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On était pas censés parler de métal ?
> Enfin bon, si vous voulez concilier métal et porn, ya toujours....
> Gronibbbbbaaarrrd !!!




...Pitin !'?  Tu le teint en blond et c'est le pur fils de la sagesse


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2005)

Oh put1


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Août 2005)

les oufs' !


----------



## iKool (31 Août 2005)

C'est devenu le fan clud de Gronibar ici  !!!

A quand un groupe de fille (par exemple petizob) pour brailler des chansons féministes ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

... Aaaaaaahhhh... enfin seul... Ca a l'air bien ici quand il n'y a plus de musique de chevelus parkinsonniens...  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Aaaaaaahhhh... enfin seul... Ca a l'air bien ici quand il n'y a plus de musique de chevelus parkinsonniens... :love:  :rateau:



Surprise!!!

Arf! 

(p'tain! il l'a fait! il l'a remonté!)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

La lourde ; bordel!!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La lourde ; bordel!!!!



CLAP!

Bon, une chope?


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

Le métal, hum... moi j'ai grandi en écoutant Metallica, Anthrax, Megadeth, Pantera, Black Sabath,  et des dizaines d'autres que j'écoute encore pour certains (le dernier Anthrax est génial, mais c'est un revival, que des vieux titres presque), mais le seul qui à mon sens tient vraiment la route et défonce tout sur son passage, c'est FANTÔMAS, alors ok c'est plus vraiment du métal, c'est pire diront certains, mais avec Mike Patton au "chant" (Faith no more, Mr Bungle, entre autres), Le guitariste des Melvins, le bassiste de Mr Bungle (Trevor Dunn) et le batteur de Slayer (Dave Lombardo), on ne peut pas passer à côté. Je les ai vu 2 fois en concert et oui je suis un vrai fan.

Quelques extraits vidéos de "mon" cru :

Extrait 
CAPE FEAR (musique des Nerfs à vifs)
simply beautifull

ps : mieux vaut télécharger les fichiers sous, des divx à lire avec VLC ou Mplayer, ou QT pour ceux qui ont les codec nécessaires.


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'occupes ppas de ce que j'écoute, occupons non plutot de toi...
> 
> 
> Alors quels sont tes gouts ?
> ...




Y a quand même Agressive Agricultor qui est pas mal, et c'est un vrai groupe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

'Tain, Nobody! C'est à clef qu'il fallait la fermer, la lourde... A clef! C'est reparti pour trois page de "Moi j'aime gna gna gna...." . Planque les binouzes ; on risque de s'en faire tirer...


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

Attends, bientôt on va avoir droit à Joan Jett


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux, j'adore Manowar (tu connais forcément la pochette avec les peaux de bête)




Moi je connais   
Mais j'aurais pu poster ça dans le thread Que ne raconteriez-vous pas dans le forum


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, Nobody! C'est à clef qu'il fallait la fermer, la lourde... A clef! C'est reparti pour trois page de "Moi j'aime gna gna gna...." . Planque les binouzes ; on risque de s'en faire tirer...



Attends, on va les faire fuir: j'ai toujours une copie de "Love Bites" et une de "Marquee Moon" sur moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Attends, on va les faire fuir: j'ai toujours une copie de "Love Bites" et une de "Marquee Moon" sur moi.



Crois-tu que ce sera suffisant? Car il faut savoir qu'ils ont des tympans en cuir pleine fleur de vulve de truie...


----------



## FANREM (1 Septembre 2005)

Dans votre liste de genres, z'avez oublié le Love Metal représenté par HIM (exemple au hasard)


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu que ce sera suffisant? Car il faut savoir qu'ils ont des tympans en cuir pleine fleur de vulve de truie...



Oui, il faudrait du Clayderman ou du Frank Michaël mais je n'ai pas de boules Quiès...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Attends, bientôt on va avoir droit à Joan Jett



I love rauque & raule !!!


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> I love rauque & raule !!!



Seau pute et n'odeur daïme in ze joue que box baby 

Vous savez quoi ? On vient de m'apprendre qu'elle a fait d'autres disques, plein !


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Seau pute et n'odeur daïme in ze joue que box baby
> 
> Vous savez quoi ? On vient de m'apprendre qu'elle a fait d'autres disques, plein !


 
Et qu'avant ça, elle jouait dans les Runaways, un groupe de nanas créé de toute pièce par Kim Fowley avec Cherie Currie au chant.

Dingue.


----------



## iKool (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, Nobody! C'est à clef qu'il fallait la fermer, la lourde... A clef! C'est reparti pour trois page de "Moi j'aime gna gna gna...." . Planque les binouzes ; on risque de s'en faire tirer...


Où ça de la bière ???
Moi qui croyais qu'y'avait plus rien bien sur ce thread...


----------



## iKool (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faudrait du Clayderman ou du Frank Michaël mais je n'ai pas de boules Quiès...


 
Voilà bien l'ultimate punk attitude : Boire une verveine sur du Clayderman en rajustant son noeud de cravatte.
trop destroy !


----------



## iKool (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu que ce sera suffisant? Car il faut savoir qu'ils ont des tympans en cuir pleine fleur de vulve de truie...



Hein ???????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien l'ultimate punk attitude : Boire une verveine sur du Clayderman en rajustant son noeud de cravatte.
> trop destroy !



On est pas loin de ça ; tant que les apparences mèneront la danse... On arrive à un âge où il est plaisant de voir qu'un costume de mormon impécablement coupé donne la nausée à des rebelles de façade ou a des ados attardés et que la manière dont on le porte produit le même effet chez ceux pour qui il est une référence absolue... Il faut savoir jouer des différents codes pour continuer à s'amuser :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On est pas loin de ça ; tant que les apparences mèneront la danse... On arrive à un âge où il est plaisant de voir qu'un costume de mormon impécablement coupé donne la nausée à des rebelles de façade ou a des ados attardés et que la manière dont on le porte produit le même effet chez ceux pour qui il est une référence absolue... Il faut savoir jouer des différents codes pour continuer à s'amuser :love: :love: :love:


 
Mais tu sais qu'je t'aime, toi?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

Ne vous reproduisez pas surtour hein


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous reproduisez pas surtour hein


 
On t'en garde un?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

Non, merci, j'ai déjà ce qu'il me faut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous reproduisez pas surtout hein



"... Je ne me reproduis pas ; je n'appartiens à personne ; je suis indivisible... Parmi la foule des zombies, je suis un dieu, un héros. Je suis le chiffre infini ; le numéro zéro" (Métal Urbain)    :love:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "... Je ne me reproduis pas ; je n'appartiens à personne ; je suis indivisible... Parmi la foule des zombies, je suis un dieu, un héros. Je suis le chiffre infini ; le numéro zéro" (Métal Urbain)   :love:



Dit il dans son costume Armani en lin 
Voilà, ça c'est rock'n'roll !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dit il dans son costume Armani en lin
> Voilà, ça c'est rock'n'roll !



Jamais Armani... Les lignes ne sont pas assez austères...


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jamais Armani... Les lignes ne sont pas assez austères...



Si, si, en cherchant bien, dans la gamme collezioni (et surement pas Emporio, bien trop djeunz), tu trouveras une coupe à faire pâlir de jalousie nos arrières grands pères


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, en cherchant bien, dans la gamme collezioni (et surement pas Emporio, bien trop djeunz), tu trouveras une coupe à faire pâlir de jalousie nos arrières grands pères




mieux     D&g, Ferré ou Trussardi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, en cherchant bien, dans la gamme collezioni (et surement pas Emporio, bien trop djeunz), tu trouveras une coupe à faire pâlir de jalousie nos arrières grands pères



Je reste fidèle à Hugo Boss et à Madame B... Je dois d'ailleurs faire un tour à Ajaccio cet après midi...
  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mieux     D&g, Ferré ou Trussardi  :love:  :love:  :love:



Les Italiens sont trop frivoles... 

EDIT : J'aime bien la tournure que prende ce thread... Discuter chiffons sur un sujet Métal...  :love:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je reste fidèle à Hugo Boss et à Madame B... Je dois d'ailleurs faire un tour à Ajaccio cet après midi...
> :love:



Ah c'est sûr que mossieu Hugo Boss il fait des coupes qui sont pas pour les tarlouzes, les sandwich sncf ou autre tafioles ritales ! C'est de la coupe d'homme ça, monsieur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est sûr que mossieu Hugo Boss il fait des coupes qui sont pas pour les tarlouzes, les sandwich sncf ou autre tafioles ritales ! C'est de la coupe d'homme ça, monsieur !



Bon ; en même temps il est vrai qu'il a aussi sa ligne pour les... Disons les éphèbes...  
Ma vendeuse préférée est souvent amusée quand elle me demande de lui rappeler ma taille et que je lui dis que c'est une quarantaine légèrement bedonnante... C'est devenu un jeu entre nous... J'aime ces petits moments ou je vois ses petites rides naître au coin de ses yeux pétillants...    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est sûr que mossieu Hugo Boss il fait des coupes qui sont pas pour les tarlouzes, les sandwich sncf ou autre tafioles ritales ! C'est de la coupe d'homme ça, monsieur !




Y a qu'a voir ceux que monsieur faisait aux SS durant 39/45.....
on a bô dire ce qu'on veut, cote couture, il avait la classe......
j'ai moi aussi une petite preference pour Hugo.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'a voir ceux que monsieur faisait aux SS durant 39/45.....
> on a bô dire ce qu'on veut, cote couture, il avait la classe......
> j'ai moi aussi une petite preference pour Hugo.....



Oui... Mais toi, tu es encore jeune...
Sinon, pour le reste ; ça fait marronner mes collègues socialos-bon teint (Disons,le plus cultivés )... Ca rajoute au bonheur :love:


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'a voir ceux que monsieur faisait aux SS durant 39/45.....
> on a bô dire ce qu'on veut, cote couture, il avait la classe......
> j'ai moi aussi une petite preference pour Hugo.....



ouais bon, la première phrase tu pouvais t'en passer, ispice de provocateur, va !
Allez saisissons aussi Porsche et Volkswagen... Pour commencer


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> ouais bon, la première phrase tu pouvais t'en passer, ispice de provocateur, va !
> Allez saisissons aussi Porsche et Volkswagen... Pour commencer



je suis pas un provocateur, il faut dire qu'ils avaient du gout.....
j'aime beaucoup les Porsche et les Cox.....
et j'en passe et des meilleures, faut voir ils crechaient a Paris (entre autre....)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas un provocateur, il faut dire qu'ils avaient du gout.....
> j'aime beaucoup les Porsche et les Cox.....
> et j'en passe et des meilleures, faut voir ils crechaient a Paris (entre autre....)



Tu mets des Fred Perry et des Docs, avec tes costards Hugo ; biquet?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets des Fred Perry et des Docs, avec tes costards Hugo ; biquet?  :love:



jamais de Docs, enfin depuis longtemps....
mais j'aime bien Fred Perry.....effectivement...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> jamais de Docs, enfin depuis longtemps....
> mais j'aime bien Fred Perry.....effectivement...



Charmé de voir que le bon goût perdure chez certains jeunes trentenaires  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Charmé de voir que le bon goût perdure chez certains jeunes trentenaires  :love:



30naire.....t'enflamme pas....j'ai encore 4 ans, tranquille....:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 30naire.....t'enflamme pas....j'ai encore 4 ans, tranquille....:love:



tu n'en as que plus de mérite... :Zen:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 30naire.....t'enflamme pas....j'ai encore 4 ans, tranquille....:love:



Ah ouais, ben çà fait oulàààà presque 20 d'écart  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je vais aller cirer mes Docs coquées


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

Paske mes Docs "tongs", c'est plus de saison


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, ben çà fait oulàààà presque 20 d'écart  :rose:



Mais toi aussi, tu es bien habillé... La couleur te donne un petit côté Eddy Barclay des plus sayants, choupinet...  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> tu n'en as que plus de mérite... :Zen:




merci, merci....j'aprecie la remarque.........


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La couleur te donne un petit côté Eddy Barclay des plus sayants, choupinet...  :love:



Euh, "gris" ?  




Mon armure doit être sale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

Bon ; les garçons, je vais vous laisser pour aller faire rigoler ma vendeuse préférée. j'ai repéré un imper noir qui ressemble assez à celui de Keanu Reeves dans "Constantine"... et je me fendrai peut être aussi d'une cravate noire 
J'ai été positivement ravi de discuter chiffons avec vous... :Zen: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon ; les garçons, je vais vous laisser pour aller faire rigoler ma vendeuse préférée. j'ai repéré un imper noir qui ressemble assez à celui de Keanu Reeves dans "Constantine"... et je me fendrai peut être aussi d'une cravate noire
> J'ai été positivement ravi de discuter chiffons avec vous... :Zen: :love:




bon achat...
c'est Vrai qu'il est sympa le costard (tout comme son imper) de Constantine....bon film par ailleurs....


----------



## Psygod (2 Septembre 2005)

t'as oublié Metalleux = Chevelus = Tafioles ou Metalleux = Chevelus = Feignants


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié Metalleux = Chevelus = Tafioles ou Metalleux = Chevelus = Feignants




ça, c'est faux....fut une epoque ou j'avais les cheveux long et ecoutais de la musique de bourrin....
ben, j'etais pas plus feignant que maintenant....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié Metalleux = Chevelus = Tafioles ou Metalleux = Chevelus = Feignants



Allons, allons... Fi de ces amalgames et racourcis oiseux, dignes de la génération de nos grands parents...


----------



## Psygod (2 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est faux....fut une epoque ou j'avais les cheveux long et ecoutais de la musique de bourrin....
> ben, j'etais pas plus feignant que maintenant....



:mouais: c'etait une "boutade" ... moi meme ayant les cheveux longs et ecoutant du metal (mais pas de bourrin), ça serait kan meme extraordinaire que je fasse cet amalgame, ayant, qui plus est, etait "victime" indirectement ou directement de ce genre de propos


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'etait une "boutade" ... moi meme ayant les cheveux longs et ecoutant du metal (mais pas de bourrin), ça serait kan meme extraordinaire que je fasse cet amalgame, ayant, qui plus est, etait "victime" indirectement ou directement de ce genre de propos




j'esperai bien......


----------



## playaman (4 Septembre 2005)

Treves de plaisanterie...
Apres les bourgeois bohème... Les metalleux bourgeôis... On aura tout vus !   
Quand je pense a tout les discs de métal que vous pourriez acheter avec un de vos costume italien...

Tout ça pour dire que sur couleur3 (radio nationale suisse) le dimanche de 22h à 24h y'a "Krakoukass".
Une emissions rien que pour nous mes freres   

: Krakkkkkkouuukassss
Du métal de la brute du métal et rien que des brutes, squattant l'antenne de la 3 durant deux heures, tous les dimanches entre 22 et minuit...KRAKOUKASS, de quoi faire peur à vos affreux lundis...
Le dimanche de 22h à 24h

Ecoutable sur le web en real player... Couleur 3.ch

Ca chie... Et c'est bon ! D'ailleurs c'est ce que j'écoute en ce moment.

P.S : Oui je suis scatopahge... comme M.Patton   Mon Héros! Faut dire qu'il est vachement créatif aussi).


----------



## playaman (5 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est FANTÔMAS, alors ok c'est plus vraiment du métal, c'est pire diront certains, mais avec Mike Patton au "chant" (Faith no more, Mr Bungle, entre autres), Le guitariste des Melvins, le bassiste de Mr Bungle (Trevor Dunn) et le batteur de Slayer (Dave Lombardo), on ne peut pas passer à côté. Je les ai vu 2 fois en concert et oui je suis un vrai fan.
> 
> Quelques extraits vidéos de "mon" cru :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces grands moments  
De plaisir...


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon ; les garçons, je vais vous laisser pour aller faire rigoler ma vendeuse préférée. j'ai repéré un imper noir qui ressemble assez à celui de Keanu Reeves dans "Constantine"... et je me fendrai peut être aussi d'une cravate noire
> J'ai été positivement ravi de discuter chiffons avec vous... :Zen: :love:



Quel beau sujet !

Bientôt dans ce thread :
Et toi, qu'est-ce que tu portes comme sous vêtements en ce moment ?
Et toi, que mets-tu comme crème de jour en ce moment ?
Et toi, quelle est ton eau de toilette en ce moment ?

Voilà qui va nous changer un peu de ces blaireaux de métalleux avec leurs cheveux gras, leurs t-shirt maculés de transpiration et leur camboui sur les doigts...


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'etait une "boutade" ... moi meme ayant les cheveux longs et ecoutant du metal (mais pas de bourrin), ça serait kan meme extraordinaire que je fasse cet amalgame, ayant, qui plus est, etait "victime" indirectement ou directement de ce genre de propos



Du temps où j'avais les cheveux longs, j'ai eu plusieurs surnoms spontanés par des djeunsensurvet croisés dans la rue : Rahan, Conan le barbare, Ginola...
Plutôt marrant.

Une seule fois : "va chez le coiffeur, pédale !" juste au moment où les portes du métro se refermaient, nous séparant irrémédiablement... Dommage, j'eusse aimé poursuivre une discution si aimablement lancée par un individu tellement courageux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Du temps où j'avais les cheveux longs, j'ai eu plusieurs surnoms spontanés par des djeunsensurvet croisés dans la rue : Rahan, Conan le barbare, Ginola...
> Plutôt marrant.
> 
> Une seule fois : "va chez le coiffeur, pédale !" juste au moment où les portes du métro se refermaient, nous séparant irrémédiablement... Dommage, j'eusse aimé poursuivre une discution si aimablement lancée par un individu tellement courageux...




Marant, marrant........enfin, Ginola....bof....


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Marant, marrant........enfin, Ginola....bof....



Quand on m'a appellé Ginola, je ne savais même pas la gueule qu'il avait. Donc, j'ai essayé de l'entendre en interview et là... Ouais, j'ai trouvé ça moins marrant comme comparaison...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Quand on m'a appellé Ginola, je ne savais même pas la gueule qu'il avait. Donc, j'ai essayé de l'entendre en interview et là... Ouais, j'ai trouvé ça moins marrant comme comparaison...



tu m'etonnes.....
moi on m'appelait Joe l'indien.....pas top, mais bon, je faisais avec.....


----------



## Psygod (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes.....
> moi on m'appelait Joe l'indien.....pas top, mais bon, je faisais avec.....



Moi on m'appelle DARTAGNAN mais en règle général ce sont des cinquantenaires qui dès qu'ils voient un mec pas comme eux, sont surpris et se sentent obligés de cataloguer ... Je pourrais leur en trouver des surnoms mais j'ai pas trop envie de rentrer dans leur jeu débile, insipide et vide


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'appelle DARTAGNAN mais en règle général ce sont des cinquantenaires qui dès qu'ils voient un mec pas comme eux, sont surpris et se sentent obligés de cataloguer ... Je pourrais leur en trouver des surnoms mais j'ai pas trop envie de rentrer dans leur jeu débile, insipide et vide



Question d'époque.
La force de Samson était dans ses cheveux,
Les rois francs (du temps de Clovis), seuls, avaient le droit de porter les cheveux longs, comme signe de leur nature divine
Tous les nobles et grognards d'empires étaient chevelus (le catogan était une coifure militaire...)
etc. etc.

C'est l'ironie "amusante" des préjugés, les esprits étroits fustigent sans raison valable ce que d'autres esprits tout aussi étroits encensaient cent ans plus tôt.

Il fut un temps, pas si lointain, où le jeune noble "à la mode" et qui plaisait aux dames était un freluquet aux cheveux longs (les muscles étaient pour le peuple, vivant à la sueur de ses bras) et au teint blafard récitant des poésies romatiques...
Une fiotte quoi !


----------



## Psygod (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Question d'époque.
> La force de Samson était dans ses cheveux,
> Les rois francs (du temps de Clovis), seuls, avaient le droit de porter les cheveux longs, comme signe de leur nature divine
> Tous les nobles et grognards d'empires étaient chevelus (le catogan était une coifure militaire...)
> ...



Oui ... c meme amusant de constater ces changements de préjugés ... la roue tourne mais le plus chiant, c de voir qu'à notre époque, il perdure une quantité non négligeable de gens qui ne réfléchissent pas et ne relativisent pas ... comme si la leur (epoque) avait plus de "qualités" 
Cette partie de la populace est utilisée et limite représentative de l'automatisation Humaine dans une pensée variable et un devoir d'evolution constant ... l'Histoire nous permet de realiser que nous ne sommes pas les uniques détenteurs de la vérité et encore moins précurseurs


----------



## woulf (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Il fut un temps, pas si lointain, où le jeune noble "à la mode" et qui plaisait aux dames était un freluquet aux cheveux longs (les muscles étaient pour le peuple, vivant à la sueur de ses bras) et au teint blafard récitant des poésies romatiques...
> Une fiotte quoi !



Celui là, aujourd'hui encore, ça reste une fiotte  
Ceci dit, peut être qu'il plaît moins aux dames, mais ça c'est l'impermanence des sentiments


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... c meme amusant de constater ces changements de préjugés ... la roue tourne mais le plus chiant, c de voir qu'à notre époque, il perdure une quantité non négligeable de gens qui ne réfléchissent pas et ne relativisent pas ... comme si la leur (epoque) avait plus de "qualités"
> Cette partie de la populace est utilisée et limite représentative de l'automatisation Humaine dans une pensée variable et un devoir d'evolution constant ... l'Histoire nous permet de realiser que nous ne sommes pas les uniques détenteurs de la vérité et encore moins précurseurs



C'est une théorie personnelle :
Le totalitarisme de droite se battit sur deux mythes :
1/ Le paradis perdu (c'était mieux avant et notion de teritoire bien délimité, d'oasis de paix et d'ordre un jour envahie, polluée, par l'extérieur - mythe dangereux parce que très proche de la nostalgie de l'enfance que nous avons tous plus ou moins)
2/ Le messie (le chef, l'homme fort, celui qui va rétablir le fameux paradis)

Alors on nous ressort les vieux arguments de la propreté (les cheveux courts), de l'ordre et de la discipline (le pensionat de Sarlat à la télé - effroyable escroquerie intellectuelle - ou certains discours politiques), du temps béni ou les jeunes apprenaient à être des hommes au service militaire, où les femmes étaient à leur place (à la maison à faire la popotte et à torcher les mômes), où l'on respectait Dieu, la police et le maître d'école...

Il règne dans l'air, je trouve, un vieux fumet années cinquante... Qui nous promet, je pense, une bonne cuite (pour oublier) le soir du second tour de la prochaine présidentielle.


----------



## Psygod (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est une théorie personnelle :
> Le totalitarisme de droite se battit sur deux mythes :
> 1/ Le paradis perdu (c'était mieux avant et notion de teritoire bien délimité, d'oasis de paix et d'ordre un jour envahie, polluée, par l'extérieur - mythe dangereux parce que très proche de la nostalgie de l'enfance que nous avons tous plus ou moins)
> 2/ Le messie (le chef, l'homme fort, celui qui va rétablir le fameux paradis)
> ...



Mais la nostalgie n'est elle pas omniprésente quand le présent ou l'avenir est pauvre intellectuellement, culturellement, artistiquement ?
Est ce la nostalgie qui engendre la pauvreté artistique, intellectuelle, culturelle ou l'inverse ?
Les 2 peuvent etre possibles mais dans ta théorie, je crois que le totalitarisme utilise plus qu'il ne l'est


----------



## iKool (5 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Mais la nostalgie n'est elle pas omniprésente quand le présent ou l'avenir est pauvre intellectuellement, culturellement, artistiquement ?
> Est ce la nostalgie qui engendre la pauvreté artistique, intellectuelle, culturelle ou l'inverse ?
> Les 2 peuvent etre possibles mais dans ta théorie, je crois que le totalitarisme utilise plus qu'il ne l'est



Je pense que la nostalgie est inhérente à l'être humain - particulièrement celle de l'enfance, parce que, même très riche intellectuellement, culturellement et artistiquement, le monde adulte est toujours plus "dur" que celui de l'enfance
(Je shématise un peu et me borne aux enfances "classiques" - je ne suis pas sûr que les enfants battus ou abusés aient beaucoup de nostalgie de leur enfance...)

Je pense aussi que les deux sont vrais (trop de nostalgie etouffe la création par une tendance à la répétition, trop de pauvreté intellectuelle ne peut que faire regretter la richesse passée...)
En même temps, c'est un peu réducteur - je n'ai pas d'exemple (je ne suis pas un puit de culture, loin s'en faut), mais je suis sûr que certains ont pondus de vraies "oeuvres" dans la plus totale nostalgie.

Par mythes fondateurs, je voulais dire : "Mythes très répandus dans la population sur lesquels l'extrème droite se base souvent pour assoir son pouvoir"
Tous les gens qui pleurent le passé ou espèrent en un homme providentiel qui sauvera le monde ne sont pas d'extrème droite, loin s'en faut.

Comme j'ai beaucoup de mal à croire que tant de % d'une population soient des salauds aspirant à une dictature totalitaire, j'essaye de comprendre les raisons qui font que...


----------



## Psygod (5 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je pense aussi que les deux sont vrais (trop de nostalgie etouffe la création par une tendance à la répétition, trop de pauvreté intellectuelle ne peut que faire regretter la richesse passée...)
> En même temps, c'est un peu réducteur - je n'ai pas d'exemple (je ne suis pas un puit de culture, loin s'en faut), mais je suis sûr que certains ont pondus de vraies "oeuvres" dans la plus totale nostalgie.


Oui surement ... de tte façon, on peut donner des exemples, ce n'est pas systématique ... je constate uniquement que les puissants (medias pour ne citer qu'eux) reussissent à abrutir une partie du peuple en leur imposant de manière parfois violente (meme si c'est toujours présenté de manière libre et autonome) ce qu'ils doivent faire, penser, consommer ... etc ... la pauvreté intellectuelle commence là selon moi ... rien de plus simple que de jouer sur la nostalgie et de faire croire aux gens que l'avenir est on ne peut plus obscure d'où probablement la force de persuasion qui sterilise beaucoup de choses 



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Par mythes fondateurs, je voulais dire : "Mythes très répandus dans la population sur lesquels l'extrème droite se base souvent pour assoir son pouvoir"
> Tous les gens qui pleurent le passé ou espèrent en un homme providentiel qui sauvera le monde ne sont pas d'extrème droite, loin s'en faut.



Oui et non ... l'extreme droite, meme si elle représente un taux  assez conséquent dans notre pays, n'est que la caricature d'elle meme et cela demeure son seul moyen pour survivre du reste ...

Les voix qu'elle a pu prendre à droite et à gauche sont surement du à une extreme naiveté de la part d'une couche populaire complètement déboussolé (cela ne justifie pas un chois aussi stupide mais bon ...)

Jje doute kan meme que nous sombrerons à nouveau dans un régime totalitaire ... du moins pas avant plusieurs années ... nous aurons probablement un pied dans la  tombe

Ces mythes dont tu parles ne sont que pour certains une représentation archaique de l'Homme et rien de plus simple de les manipuler (les mythes !)


----------



## Nobody (5 Septembre 2005)

Bah, de toute manière, vous aurez beau dire et beau faire, vous agiter dans tous les sens, revoir vos leçons de rhétorique, vos discours n'arriveront JAMAIS à la cheville des chantres du Black Metal. Les photos présentées sur ce site montrent à quel point ces musiciens (?????????) ont certainement des choses TRES intéressantes à dire. On ne demande qu'à les écouter et vous verrez que vous serez ENFONCES! Vos petites tentatives philosophico-dialectiques ne tiendront pas deux secondes face à leurs diatribes!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah, de toute manière, vous aurez beau dire et beau faire, vous agiter dans tous les sens, revoir vos leçons de rhétorique, vos discours n'arriveront JAMAIS à la cheville des chantres du Black Metal. Les photos présentées sur ce site montrent à quel point ces musiciens (?????????) ont certainement des choses TRES intéressantes à dire. On ne demande qu'à les écouter et vous verrez que vous serez ENFONCES! Vos petites tentatives philosophico-dialectiques ne tiendront pas deux secondes face à leurs diatribes!



Merci  J'avais grand besoin de rire :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah, de toute manière, vous aurez beau dire et beau faire, vous agiter dans tous les sens, revoir vos leçons de rhétorique, vos discours n'arriveront JAMAIS à la cheville des chantres du Black Metal. Les photos présentées sur ce site montrent à quel point ces musiciens (?????????) ont certainement des choses TRES intéressantes à dire. On ne demande qu'à les écouter et vous verrez que vous serez ENFONCES! Vos petites tentatives philosophico-dialectiques ne tiendront pas deux secondes face à leurs diatribes!


 bouarf...
perso, quand j'écoute du black c'est pas les paroles qui m'intéressent, c'est l'énergie générale que ça dégage...
c'est clair que ces mecs là sont pas des lumières, par contre pour la plupart ce sont des musiciens, à n'en pas douter. 
Et il y en a certains qui sont très bons.
Jouer d'un instrument comme ils le font (que ce soit basse, guitare ou batterie) relève plus de l'exploit physique que musical, mais ça reste un exploit...


----------



## Psygod (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bouarf...
> perso, quand j'écoute du black c'est pas les paroles qui m'intéressent, c'est l'énergie générale que ça dégage...
> c'est clair que ces mecs là sont pas des lumières, par contre pour la plupart ce sont des musiciens, à n'en pas douter.
> Et il y en a certains qui sont très bons.
> Jouer d'un instrument comme ils le font (que ce soit basse, guitare ou batterie) relève plus de l'exploit physique que musical, mais ça reste un exploit...



lol ... quoi que les mecs de MARDUK sont pas des virtuoses et puis faire de la caisse claire à la quadruple croche à 200 c juste un entrainement physique mais n'importe quel pimpoy motivé pour perdre son temps à faire 8 heures de muscu par jour peut le faire


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> lol ... quoi que les mecs de MARDUK sont pas des virtuoses et puis faire de la caisse claire à la quadruple croche à 200 c juste un entrainement physique mais n'importe quel pimpoy motivé pour perdre son temps à faire 8 heures de muscu par jour peut le faire


 Si c'est ci facile fais-le... 
un exploit physique reste un exploit... et je me permets de rajouter (en tant qu'ancien batteur pro) que s'entrainer pour progresser "physiquement" a la batterie c'est vachement chiant... Et qu'il faut être SUPER motivé...
"perdre son temps 8 heures par jour"?? 
A ce niveau là c'est du sacrifice : jouer du black metal ne paie pas, tout le monde le sait, surtout les principaux intéressés... Arriver au niveau d'un batteur de Marduk ou Immortal demande énormément d'assiduité et de courage, surtout en sachant que les contreparties financières seront très réduites...
On appelle ça des passionnés... On aime, on aime pas, mais ça mérite le respect...


----------



## Penthotal (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ci facile fais-le...
> un exploit physique reste un exploit... et je me permets de rajouter (en tant qu'ancien batteur pro) que s'entrainer pour progresser "physiquement" a la batterie c'est vachement chiant... Et qu'il faut être SUPER motivé...
> "perdre son temps 8 heures par jour"??
> A ce niveau là c'est du sacrifice : jouer du black metal ne paie pas, tout le monde le sait, surtout les principaux intéressés... Arriver au niveau d'un batteur de Marduk ou Immortal demande énormément d'assiduité et de courage, surtout en sachant que les contreparties financières seront très réduites...
> On appelle ça des passionnés... On aime, on aime pas, mais ça mérite le respect...


Vive Métallica


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Penthotal a dit:
			
		

> Vive Métallica


 sans accent...


----------



## Penthotal (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sans accent...


Dans la bere allemande ça se voit pas


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah, de toute manière, vous aurez beau dire et beau faire, vous agiter dans tous les sens, revoir vos leçons de rhétorique, vos discours n'arriveront JAMAIS à la cheville des chantres du Black Metal. Les photos présentées sur ce site montrent à quel point ces musiciens (?????????) ont certainement des choses TRES intéressantes à dire. On ne demande qu'à les écouter et vous verrez que vous serez ENFONCES! Vos petites tentatives philosophico-dialectiques ne tiendront pas deux secondes face à leurs diatribes!



Ah ? Y a des paroles ?
Merde, je n'avais pas compris.
Je vais m'empresser d'arrêter la philo à deux balles et aller les lire (si elles sont écrites quelque part...)

Mais je suis sur que si Lorie avait fait une crise d'adolescence au lieu de se couler dans le plastique, elle aurait écrit de super texte de Balck ("La destructive attitude")
P't'et qu'alors Raffarin aurait eu les cheveux longs, Sarkozy un maquillage blanc et de Villepin une hache en mousse pour faire peur !!

'tain, la nostalgie ça marche aussi avec ce qui n'a jamais existé !!!


----------



## Psygod (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ci facile fais-le...
> un exploit physique reste un exploit... et je me permets de rajouter (en tant qu'ancien batteur pro) que s'entrainer pour progresser "physiquement" a la batterie c'est vachement chiant... Et qu'il faut être SUPER motivé...
> "perdre son temps 8 heures par jour"??
> A ce niveau là c'est du sacrifice : jouer du black metal ne paie pas, tout le monde le sait, surtout les principaux intéressés... Arriver au niveau d'un batteur de Marduk ou Immortal demande énormément d'assiduité et de courage, surtout en sachant que les contreparties financières seront très réduites...
> On appelle ça des passionnés... On aime, on aime pas, mais ça mérite le respect...



mouais ... enfin bon, quand je vois des gonzes qui sont impressionnés par la vitesse au détriment du feeling et du groove, ça me fait mal au bide ...

Je ne le ferais pas car je suis guitariste mais par exemple, aller à fond la caisse sur un manche, n'importe qui peut le faire ... j'ai connu des gars qui se sont aventurés là dedans et ouais ils allient vite mais fallait voir la fluidité, la mélodie et tout le reste ...

tout le monde n'est pas Steve Vai ! Faut encore avoir du talent !

Pour revenir au black metal, je n'ai aps dit que je ne respectais pas, meme si cette musique ne me touche pas, mais que l'exploit physique ne m'a jamais reellement impressionné, partant du principe que la force physique etant bien simple à acquerir que  la force mentale mais bon ... je m'eloigne


----------



## gKatarn (6 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah, de toute manière, vous aurez beau dire et beau faire, vous agiter dans tous les sens, revoir vos leçons de rhétorique, vos discours n'arriveront JAMAIS à la cheville des chantres du Black Metal. Les photos présentées sur ce site montrent à quel point ces musiciens (?????????) ont certainement des choses TRES intéressantes à dire. On ne demande qu'à les écouter et vous verrez que vous serez ENFONCES! Vos petites tentatives philosophico-dialectiques ne tiendront pas deux secondes face à leurs diatribes!



/me est particulièrement impressionné 

Mouahahahahahahahahaha    :love:


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Je ne le ferais pas car je suis guitariste mais par exemple, aller à fond la caisse sur un manche, n'importe qui peut le faire ...



Je t'assures que non.....
Moi, j'aurais bien aimé être le bourin qui speede les trois seuls accords qu'il connait, mais même trois accords...

Eternel débat entre technique et talent.

Allez, une petite polémique ? 
Bon, tout le monde me répète que Dream Theater c'est de vrais zicos bourrés de talent et impressionants de techniques... Bon, mais moi ils m'endorment (trois notes et au lit, mieux qu'une verveine Mamie !)
Par contre, Impaled Nazarenne, ça me file grave la pèche (enfin, pas tout un album, juste deux ou trois morceaux... "Armagedon death squad" par exemple) - il y a un petit côté Vénom dans le "Chouette, j'ai appris un nouvel accord, je vais en faire un album"


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au black metal, je n'ai aps dit que je ne respectais pas, meme si cette musique ne me touche pas, mais que l'exploit physique ne m'a jamais reellement impressionné, partant du principe que la force physique etant bien simple à acquerir que  la force mentale mais bon ... je m'eloigne



Black metal
Black metal
Lay down your soul to the Gods Rock'n'ro-o-oll
_(Tagada tsioin tsoin)_


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> mouais ... enfin bon, quand je vois des gonzes qui sont impressionnés par la vitesse au détriment du feeling et du groove, ça me fait mal au bide ...
> 
> ...
> 
> tout le monde n'est pas Steve Vai ! Faut encore avoir du talent !



ah ben ouais mais la c'est sur qu'on ne voit pas du tout les choses de la meme façon...
meme si je respecte car il faut bosser pour arriver la, a mon sens steve vai ne fait qu'un étalage de technique sans groove ni feeling...

apres, hein...


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben ouais mais la c'est sur qu'on ne voit pas du tout les choses de la meme façon...
> meme si je respecte car il faut bosser pour arriver la, a mon sens steve vai ne fait qu'un étalage de technique sans groove ni feeling...
> 
> apres, hein...



Tout va bien, car le zicos de base dors tandis que Steve Veille...


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

ce matin, j'ai écouté la première moitié de l'album Century child de Nightwish (ou child of the century ou un truc dans le genre)

Pffffff....
Y visaient le top50 à l'époque ?

Comme genres, j'ai oublié :
Le prog'
Le brutalcore (si si, j'ai lu ça une fois)

Ca fait quoi, 23 ? 24 ?


----------



## Psygod (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben ouais mais la c'est sur qu'on ne voit pas du tout les choses de la meme façon...
> meme si je respecte car il faut bosser pour arriver la, a mon sens steve vai ne fait qu'un étalage de technique sans groove ni feeling...
> 
> apres, hein...



Là tu divagues ... Steve Vai, bien que je n'aime pas (hormis la periode David Lee Roth), a un feeling propre à lui et un toucher très fluide kan meme ... c un pur technicien mais il m'emmerde grave !

Va pas me dire que tu trouves les gratteux de DIMMU BORGIR plus groovy et feeling-self que Steve Vai kan meme !!!!


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Etes-vous sûr que Steve vaille la peine de se déchirer ainsi ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Etes-vous sûr que Steve vaille la peine de se déchirer ainsi ???



Ben ; c'est à dire... Il les a comment les cheveux, déjà? Longs ou courts?


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben ; c'est à dire... Il les a comment les cheveux, déjà? Longs ou courts?



J'crois qu'Steve les a longs - la catégorie gratteux qui fait d'l'épate est un repaire de chevelus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'crois qu'Steve les a longs - la catégorie gratteux qui fait d'l'épate est un repaire de chevelus !



Et est-ce qu'ils sont doux et soyeux jusqu'aux pointes? Est-ce qu'il fait de grands mouvements de tête qui les font voler sur les côtés, comme dans les pubs pour les shampooings?  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Va pas me dire que tu trouves les gratteux de DIMMU BORGIR plus groovy et feeling-self que Steve Vai kan meme !!!!



ben... je trouve pas qu'on puisse trouver du groove ou du feeling chez aucun d'entre eux...
par contre je prefere ecouter un alboume de dimmu borgir qu'un de steve Vai... l'égout et l'écouleur, que veux-tu...
d'facon on va pas epiloguer, je pense que dans le fond on est d'accord mais on ne dit pas les choses de la meme maniere...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce qu'ils sont doux et soyeux jusqu'aux pointes? Est-ce qu'il fait de grands mouvements de tête qui les font voler sur les côtés, comme dans les pubs pour les shampooings?



oui mon patoch, c'est ça!!
perso, chez un zicos, s'il n'a pas le cheveu gras, je me mefie...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> oui mon patoch, c'est ça!!
> perso, chez un zicos, s'il n'a pas le cheveu gras, je me mefie...



Il est des domaines ou il convient de savoir conserver certaines valeurs, foutredieu!


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et est-ce qu'ils sont doux et soyeux jusqu'aux pointes? Est-ce qu'il fait de grands mouvements de tête qui les font voler sur les côtés, comme dans les pubs pour les shampooings?  :love:



Souvent après un concert, j'ai les cheveux tout collés de sueur par la transpiration. Ils sont emêlés, ils font des noeuds sur ma tête, je ne peut même pas assurer le troisième rappel - celui ou jambes écartées je secoue la tête en faisant des moulinets avec mon bras habillé de lumière (et les filles me trouvent super beau)

Heureusement, j'utilise ... de Loréal.

Loréal - parce que je le veau bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Souvent après un concert, j'ai les cheveux tout collés de sueur par la transpiration. Ils sont emêlés, ils font des noeuds sur ma tête, je ne peut même pas assurer le troisième rappel - celui ou jambes écartées je secoue la tête en faisant des moulinets avec mon bras habillé de lumière (et les filles me trouvent super beau)
> 
> Heureusement, j'utilise ... de Loréal.
> 
> Loréal - parce que je le veau bien.



... Te passerais tout ça à la tondeuse, moi!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ... collés de sueur par la transpiration...



A ce moment là c'est plutot "l'auréole, parce que je le vaux bien"...
hi hi hou ha!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

au fait, yen a une que j'ai oublie de faire!!



			
				Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Là tu divagues ...




vagues...



ho hoooooooooo!!!
en forme moi!!!  :love:


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A ce moment là c'est plutot "l'auréole, parce que je le vaux bien"...
> hi hi hou ha!!



Et un hurlement gutural pour bobbynountchak, un !!!


Eurhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrhrh !!!


----------



## playaman (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ... Comme genres, j'ai oublié :
> Le prog'
> Le brutalcore (si si, j'ai lu ça une fois)
> 
> Ca fait quoi, 23 ? 24 ?



...Dans le genre... Faudrait remonter la liste   

Si on commence avec les multi-classés...
Je rajoute... :

- Emo-core


----------



## Psygod (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben... je trouve pas qu'on puisse trouver du groove ou du feeling chez aucun d'entre eux...
> par contre je prefere ecouter un alboume de dimmu borgir qu'un de steve Vai... l'égout et l'écouleur, que veux-tu...
> d'facon on va pas epiloguer, je pense que dans le fond on est d'accord mais on ne dit pas les choses de la meme maniere...



je ne suis pas sur que sur le coup on est d'accord
Quand je dis que VAI est un musicien avec feeling et toucher, ça ne veut pas dire que j'adore ce qu'il fait

Pour etre honnete, sa musique ne me touche pas mais objectivement, on peut pas comparer les mecs de DIMMU avec VAI
Après que tu préfères DIMMU BORGIR, c ton choix comme dirait l'autre couille


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas sur que sur le coup on est d'accord
> Quand je dis que VAI est un musicien avec feeling et toucher, ça ne veut pas dire que j'adore ce qu'il fait
> 
> Pour etre honnete, sa musique ne me touche pas mais objectivement, on peut pas comparer les mecs de DIMMU avec VAI
> Après que tu préfères DIMMU BORGIR, c ton choix comme dirait l'autre couille



Vai, je n'ai jamais écouté.
Mais j'avais acheté un album de Satriani, j'ai été le voir en concert (G3 au Zénith).
Bon.
Pour moi qui ne suis pas musicien, de toutes façons, même "Au clair de la lune" c'est technique, alors - du moment que ça ne joue pas faux...

Je préfère un tâcheron qui me donne envie de remuer la tête à un maître qui m'endors

Quant à Dimmu Borgir... Du bruit prétentieux qui se prend super au sérieux. Tu les immagines facilement s'adressant aux agents de sécurité de leurs concerts : "Bon, le premier qui sourit ou qui a l'air heureux, vous lui dévissez la tête !"
Pas du tout mon trip.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Dans le genre... Faudrait remonter la liste
> 
> Si on commence avec les multi-classés...
> Je rajoute... :
> ...



Lu en vitesse ce matin dans la livraison mensuelle du journal pour métalleux auquel je suis abonné : Art-rock !

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce machin ?


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

tout dans satriani n'endors pas, et puis je pense que satriani comme vai ou encore beck ne font pas de la musique pour deplacer des foules contrairement au sus nommés plus haut.
pour info c'est satriani qui à formé plein de mecs comme kirk hammet et la plupart d'entre eux font du gros metal bien dégoulinant.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

hellfingers a dit:
			
		

> tout dans satriani n'endors pas, et puis je pense que satriani comme vai ou encore beck ne font pas de la musique pour deplacer des foules contrairement au sus nommés plus haut.
> pour info c'est satriani qui à formé plein de mecs comme kirk hammet et la plupart d'entre eux font du gros metal bien dégoulinant.



Loin de moi l'idée de descendre Satriani. C'est un grand pro qui a marqué et/ou formé beaucoup de guitaristes qui font du gros métal qui tâche que j'aime.
C'est juste que je n'accroche pas.

Maintenant, je ne pense pas non plus que les trois que tu cites ne fasse de la musique QUE pour les zicos et ne prennent leur pied QUE devant des salles de quatre ou cinq spectateurs...
Le G3 au Zénith, la salle était pleine et le show de Satriani n'était pas moins plein de lights, de fumées et de jeu idiot avec le public (tout le monde fait hohoho) que n'importe quel autre concert auquel j'ai pu assister...

Que ces gens essaient de créer quelque chose au-delà des recettes des crétins du marketing, ok, mais qu'ils soient prêt à ne manger que des nouilles (parce que ça n'est pas cher) pour le seul bénéfice de leur "Art", j'en doute...


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

il est vrai que ces gens doivent bouffer aussi, mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que cette musique est très ciblée et pas vraiment accessible pour ceux qui ne sont pas guitariste, mais je respecte complètement ceux qui n'accroche pas.
rien n'est plus chiant qu'un truc que tu ne comprend pas, pour beaucoup de gens la musique c'est de la musique avec un gars derrière qui chante, si tu n'y est pas habitué c'est chelou et comme tu dis ou t'accroche ou t'accroche pas.
ces gens vendront definitivement moins d'albums que d'autres, et c'est peut être tant mieux car bien souvent le fric pourri l'art.
ce sont avant tout des profs, le plus gros de leur temps ils le passent en masterclasses.
pour eux, je pense que le fric leur permet de vivre leur musique et de l'enseigner aux autres.
enfin c'est mon avis.


----------



## playaman (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> emocore...
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce machin ?




... L?emocore est l'abréviation d'« emotional hardcore. Il est souvent nommé "emo".
Ce genre est le produit de la tentative de combiner la culture hardcore (straight edge) avec de la musique plus douce, plus portée vers des sentiments « néo-romantiques ». Là où le hardcore possédait déjà des voix variées exprimant une gamme de sentiments allant de la rage à la haine en passant par la joie, l'emocore a aussi transformé la musique notamment dans l'utilisation de guitares plus lentes mais tout aussi lourdes. L'instrumentation est principalement dominée par des guitares aux harmonies travaillées.Il faut signaler que certaines formations sont influences par des groupes issues de la scene new wave (comme joy division ou the cure), de pars leur textes ou le style musicale , ce qui donne a certains groupe" emo" un style bien particulier , alliant rage hardcore a melodies et subtilites new wave.
Il s'agit de mettre l'accent sur l'aspect émotionnel et mélodique de la musique, non plus simplement d'exprimer la rage, mais aussi de montrer le caractère humain, fragile et positif de cette scène. Ceci se retrouve également dans les thèmes abordés dans les chansons qui ne sont plus uniquement revendicatifs et politisés comme le sont les thèmes classiques du hardcore, mais plus personnels, tournés vers les sentiments humains.

(wikipedia.org)

La musique devient parfois plus lente, l'aspect général en tout cas plus fragile (voire précieux). Les groupes d'emo sont assez peu nombreux et habituellement de bons musiciens en raison de l'aspect technique important, allant parfois jusqu'à reprendre des éléments au jazz.
On peut en fait résumer l'emo comme du rock mélodique accompagné de textes émotionnels à l'esthétique punk et beaucoup de guitares...
L'emo apparaît en 1984/1985, mais ne commence à avoir un écho important qu'à partir de 1989, le style partant de San Francisco pour devenir important sur toute la côte ouest des USA puis le nord-est.
L'emo a eu un succès en effet très important aux USA, avec un style de musique s'orientant beaucoup plus vers la pop. On parle de "power pop" ou d'emo, genre décrié par la scène hardcore comme étant de la pop repliée sur elle-même pour adolescents mélodramatiques.

Parmi les groupes on peut citer Fugazi, Embrace, Jawbreaker, Rites of Spring, Texas is the Reason, Sensefield, None Left Standing, Autumn to Ashes, Rival Schools...

Naturellement, l'influence emo se fait sentir chez beaucoup de groupes de hardcore, particulièrement ceux refusant l'opposition old school (à la minor threat ou Vitamin X) / new school (à la floor punch ou pro pain).

(punkisdead.net)


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

calé le gaillard, mais punk is not dead.


----------



## playaman (7 Septembre 2005)

... Si, si sont mort les punks. Mort à l'interieur   

Dans le genre emo n'oublion pas Glassjaw et Sparta.


----------



## hellfingers (7 Septembre 2005)

nan playaman, les punks sont pas morts à l'interieur, sinon je l'aurait su.


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2005)

Déjà, est ce que le punk a reellement existé !!!???


----------



## elKBron (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, est ce que le punk a reellement existé !!!???


ouais, dans "Punky Browster" 

sinon, en ce moment, la sainte trinité (humhum, pardon pour le jeu de mots) : Emperor, Mayhem, Marduk
Black Metal roxxx


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, est ce que le punk a reellement existé !!!???



oui, d'apres bob Marley, the Clash, The Jam....
meme bob y a cru...alors......




(ps: the 999....quand meme....mince les gars....)


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ouais, dans "Punky Browster"



ah ok ! et Arnold et Willy ???


----------



## elKBron (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ah ok ! et Arnold et Willy ???


ah , ben eux, z etaient bien black... mais cote metal...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... Si, si sont mort les punks. Mort à l'interieur
> 
> Dans le genre emo n'oublion pas Glassjaw et Sparta.




Playaman, tu devrais mettre un Pantalon a ton avatar, il va choper froid...
et apres tout, il y a Punk et Punk, comme Metal et Metal....
mais c'est un autre sujet....
je t'assure que le Punk "essaie" de survivre.....
(le premier qui me parle d'offspring, il prend un pain...)
en tout cas, en matiere de metal.....je trouve que l'on manque cruellement de nouveauté (au sens de remise a question et d'evolution...), surtout et particulierement dans le genre eclectique de la fusion....


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Playaman, tu devrais mettre un Pantalon a ton avatar, il va choper froid...
> et apres tout, il y a Punk et Punk, comme Metal et Metal....
> mais c'est un autre sujet....
> je t'assure que le Punk "essaie" de survivre.....
> ...


System of a down ?
Je viens d'écouter "Mesmerize" - ça n'a rien d'original au sens de "totalement jamais entendu ailleurs" (il y a du The Wall des Pink-Floyd, pas mal de Queen période Bohémian Rhapsody et tout un tas d'autres choses dedans) mais c'est très déconcertant et en décalage total avec la production métal actuelle (trustée par la trinité Heavymetalclassique/Darkavecsynthé/Fillequichante où tout est tellement stéréotypé que quelques secondes en début d'album suffisent pour deviner la suite)

Non ? Pas d'accord ?

Ah bon, c'est pas du punk Offspring ????


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> System of a down ?
> Je viens d'écouter "Mesmerize" - ça n'a rien d'original au sens de "totalement jamais entendu ailleurs" (il y a du The Wall des Pink-Floyd, pas mal de Queen période Bohémian Rhapsody et tout un tas d'autres choses dedans) mais c'est très déconcertant et en décalage total avec la production métal actuelle (trustée par la trinité Heavymetalclassique/Darkavecsynthé/Fillequichante où tout est tellement stéréotypé que quelques secondes en début d'album suffisent pour deviner la suite)
> 
> Non ? Pas d'accord ?
> ...




oui, c'est original.....
mais je veux dire, par exemple KFMDM a une epoque....
ou Rage qui avec les son tres éclectique et malgré tout inspiré led zep de morello a surpris........
ces temps ci, j'aime beaucoup A Perfect Circle....mais bon, c'est tres doux....rien a voir avec du "vrai" metal......a part quelques guitare, ça me fait surtout penser a du Creed.....


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> System of a down ?
> Je viens d'écouter "Mesmerize" - ça n'a rien d'original au sens de "totalement jamais entendu ailleurs"


ça, ça devient difficile de le faire aujourd'hui ...



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> (il y a du The Wall des Pink-Floyd, pas mal de Queen période Bohémian Rhapsody et tout un tas d'autres choses dedans)



sur quels morceaux ?



			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est très déconcertant et en décalage total avec la production métal actuelle (trustée par la trinité Heavymetalclassique/Darkavecsynthé/Fillequichante où tout est tellement stéréotypé que quelques secondes en début d'album suffisent pour deviner la suite)






			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non ? Pas d'accord ?


Si ... totalement

Cependant, je deconseille fortement le 1er SOAD que je trouve assez mauvais personnellement
Par contre, de Toxicity à Mezmerize, c que du bonheur ! :love:

J'ai lu sur VS Webzine que pour eux le 1er etait merveilleux et que les autres, ça devenait de la soupe car ça "chantait"
Mezmerize etant pour eux de la daube commerciale, reprochant même que le gratteux chante autant que le chanteur ... comme argument, j'ai lu mieux kan meme !


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est original.....
> mais je veux dire, par exemple KFMDM a une epoque....
> ou Rage qui avec les son tres éclectique et malgré tout inspiré led zep de morello a surpris........
> ces temps ci, j'aime beaucoup A Perfect Circle....mais bon, c'est tres doux....rien a voir avec du "vrai" metal......a part quelques guitare, ça me fait surtout penser a du Creed.....



KFMDM ??? késako ?

RATM inspiré de LED ZEP ? euh ... j'trouve pas
AUDIOSLAVE par contre ... un peu plus 
A perfect circle :  The thirteenth step ... TOOL c sympa aussi ...
C dans la meime veine CREED ? tu me conseilles quel album ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> KFMDM ??? késako ?
> 
> RATM inspiré de LED ZEP ? euh ... j'trouve pas
> AUDIOSLAVE par contre ... un peu plus
> ...



KFMDM, c'est KFMDM....un groupe tres tres space et super agreable.....
faudrait que j'en trouve un exemple.....


Rage inspiré Led Zep, Grave de chez grave.....rien que le riff de bullet in the head.........
ou bombtrack......y a un peu de Black Dog dedans....
Audioslave, c'est du mauvais Led Zep.........

Creed, ils ont fait un seul album qui soit vraiment bon.....(enfin, apres les gout...)
c'est Human Clay....


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> KFMDM, c'est KFMDM....un groupe tres tres space et super agreable.....
> faudrait que j'en trouve un exemple.....


ok



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Rage inspiré Led Zep, Grave de chez grave.....rien que le riff de bullet in the head.........
> ou bombtrack......y a un peu de Black Dog dedans....
> Audioslave, c'est du mauvais Led Zep.........



rho ... perso j'accroche pas du tout à RATM ... AUDIOSLAVe par contre ... rien que pour Chris Cornell, l'un des meilleurs chanteurs de rock !! clair qu'AUDIOSLAVE se répète tout comme RATM
Le fait d'avoir un son spécifique déjà à la base réduit la marge de progression et d'evolution



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Creed, ils ont fait un seul album qui soit vraiment bon.....(enfin, apres les gout...)
> c'est Human Clay....


ok

faudra que je l'ecoute alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ok



pardon....
c'est pas KFMDM,
mais KMFDM.....
désolé pour la faute ...


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> sur quels morceaux ?


Euh... Tous.

Alors :
Le chant : alternance de hurlements hystériques, de débit speedé, de très courts passage étonament pop (sur BYOB par exemple), tonalité de la voix - ça a été immédiat dans ma tête : les marteaux qui marchent, la chair à saucisse à partir des gosses, The Wall. 
Ca n'est pas une association musicale mais d'atmosphère dégagée (glauque, malsaine, oppressante)

La voix encore m'a évoqué Freddy Mercury par moment
+ Cigaro que j'ai vu comme une allusion au "Figaro, figaro, figaro" de l'opéra...
Paf, Bohémian Rhapsody - donc pour moi, influence Queen ! (je vous avais prévenus, je ne suis pas muzicos...)

Mais à un moment, je ne sais plus sur quel morceau, je ne l'ai écouté qu'une fois, il y a un bref passage qui tient du boeuf Bob Marley/Manu Chao.

Et plein d'autres trucs dont je ne me souviens pas.

J'ai adoré.


----------



## Psygod (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Tous.
> 
> Alors :
> Le chant : alternance de hurlements hystériques, de débit speedé, de très courts passage étonament pop (sur BYOB par exemple), tonalité de la voix - ça a été immédiat dans ma tête : les marteaux qui marchent, la chair à saucisse à partir des gosses, The Wall.
> ...



Je vois pas trop le rapport PINK FLOYD / BYOB mais bon ... en tout cas, content que tu aimes car moi aussi !


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

Le nouveau Gamma Ray débarque fin septembre !!
Plus speed que le précédent, paraît-il.
Concert à l'Elysée Montmartre en octobre.

Musique prévisible (pile dans la trinité dont je parlais plus haut) mais, à mon avis, le top de leur catégorie et super souvenir de concert (au moins, eux, ils se marrent et semblent prendre leur pied à jouer live, à des kilomètres de la pose "Je suis un méchant métalleux et je déteste tout le monde")

J'achèterais.
J'irais.


----------



## Psygod (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le nouveau Gamma Ray débarque fin septembre !!
> Plus speed que le précédent, paraît-il.
> Concert à l'Elysée Montmartre en octobre.
> 
> ...



J'ai aimé GAMMA RAY fut un temps mais ce genre de zic me saoule maintenant
De souvenir, l'album "Land of the free" etait cool mais bon ... c plus  trop mon truc


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tous,
Personnellement, le rock, le hard, la pop. J'en ai eu une dose asser énorme du coup je suis un peu gaver, mais le seul groupe que je respect encore c'est PINK FLOYD.
Je me suis mis reagge, ragga dancehall.
Par ou vous passez pour trouver des nouveaux groupe innovent?
cat


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous,
> Personnellement, le rock, le hard, la pop. J'en ai eu une dose asser énorme du coup je suis un peu gaver, mais le seul groupe que je respect encore c'est PINK FLOYD.
> Je me suis mis reagge, ragga dancehall.
> Par ou vous passez pour trouver des nouveaux groupe innovent?
> cat


 faut jeter un oeil sur le boulot de mike patton, en general il innove pas mal celui la...
pis carnval in coal, hein, on le repetera jamais assez...


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous,
> Personnellement, le rock, le hard, la pop. J'en ai eu une dose asser énorme du coup je suis un peu gaver, mais le seul groupe que je respect encore c'est PINK FLOYD.
> Je me suis mis reagge, ragga dancehall.
> Par ou vous passez pour trouver des nouveaux groupe innovent?
> cat


La plupart des magazines de hard offre des CDs compilation de titres des albums du moment, ça permet chaque mois d'avoir un petit tour d'horizon de ce qui se fait. En plus, t'as toutes les dates de concert.
L'inconvénient, c'est que n'étant pas Crésus, ça me limitte à un genre particulier.
Le tout c'est de ne pas lire les interview de groupes qui vont avec - à moins d'aimer contempler le vide.


----------



## playaman (8 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Playaman, tu devrais mettre un Pantalon a ton avatar, il va choper froid...



...Fais pas froid a la plage   

Helas je pense que les musiciens ont plus envie de ressembler a tel ou tel groupe plutot que de chercher a innover.


Les nouveautés... Les amis, deux trois sites de référence, discuter avec les disquaires (bîen qui servent encor a quelques choses).


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

je pense que vous êtes au courant, mais il existe une émision extra sur le hard
Crakocast sur couleur3
Le dimanche soir
Pour ceux qui ne connaisent pas : www.couleur3.ch
Dernière date des concerts... ect


----------



## Psygod (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> faut jeter un oeil sur le boulot de mike patton, en general il innove pas mal celui la...
> pis carnval in coal, hein, on le repetera jamais assez...



Mike Patton avec FNM : Ok
Mike Patton avec Mr Bungle : ça passe
Mike Patton avec Fantomas : je trouve cela inécoutable et je n'y trouve rien de transcendant


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Mike Patton avec FNM : Ok
> Mike Patton avec Mr Bungle : ça passe
> Mike Patton avec Fantomas : je trouve cela inécoutable et je n'y trouve rien de transcendant


 Si t'as ecoute que le premier (amenaza el mundo), je dis pas...
par contre, "the director's cut" est un chef d'oeuvre, pas inecoutable du tout... tres musical, souvent lyrique meme...
"delirium tremens" se situe entre les deux, assez experimental mais plus accessible que "amenaza..."
et le dernier, dont je me rappelle plus le nom, je l'ai achete il y a peu, je suis un poil deçu... bien mais pas top...

non, avec patton, ce qui est vraiment dur a ecouter, ce sont ses collaborations avec John Zorn... A mon avis c'est peut etre meme une blague...


----------



## Psygod (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as ecoute que le premier (amenaza el mundo), je dis pas...
> par contre, "the director's cut" est un chef d'oeuvre, pas inecoutable du tout... tres musical, souvent lyrique meme...
> "delirium tremens" se situe entre les deux, assez experimental mais plus accessible que "amenaza..."
> et le dernier, dont je me rappelle plus le nom, je l'ai achete il y a peu, je suis un poil deçu... bien mais pas top...
> ...



je ne sais plus lequel c'etait
y'avait une 20aine de morceaux
c'etait avec Lombardo ... et la pochette c'etait Fantomas !

Ce qu'il a fait avec Zorn, je ne connais point


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien le Metal :
Rouillé et dans une decharge...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais plus lequel c'etait
> y'avait une 20aine de morceaux
> c'etait avec Lombardo ... et la pochette c'etait Fantomas !
> 
> Ce qu'il a fait avec Zorn, je ne connais point


 tu as ecoute le premier...
c'est donc normal que tu aies cet avis sur fantomas... 
ecoute "the director's cut", je t'assure que tu vas changer d'opinion sur le groupe... 
garanti!


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le Metal :
> Rouillé et dans une decharge...


Fait gaffe tout d'même, tu vas chopper le tétanos.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

Il l'a déjà, çà explique...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a déjà, çà explique...



c'est du a ça la couleur....?....je comprend mieux.....


bon, je vais aller m'écouter du Korn....pour rester dans le sujet..... 




ps:


			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Fais pas froid a la plage



saligaud...........

oui, tu as raison, on ne parle plus de recherche mais de rapprochement....
on compare deja les groupes entre eux, normal qu'ils cherchent a ressembler a un tel ou un tel....
en attendant, on manque cruellement d'innovation dans ce style musical.....

pas grave, rien ne vaut un bon Judas Priest...


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)en attendant, on manque cruellement d'innovation dans ce style musical.....
> 
> pas grave, rien ne vaut un bon Judas Priest...


D'accord, mais dans quel genre trouve-t-on un foisonnement d'innovations musicales ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, mais dans quel genre trouve-t-on un foisonnement d'innovations musicales ???




héhé....un point pour toi....
non, mais il y a l'electro, qui donne d'excellent groupe bien novateur....
bien que de moins en moins...evidemment.....
et foisonnement, non, mais fusse un petit peu....c'eut ete bien...
j'ai l'impression que depuis l'emmergence de ce que l'on a appellé le Neo-Metal...
qui n'est pour la plus part que du metal de supermarché....(Nickelback, Linkin'Park....)
on a un peu mis un coup de barre derriere la nuque du metal.....
mais c'est peut etre un autre sujet....


----------



## benao (9 Septembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Mike Patton avec FNM : Ok
> Mike Patton avec Mr Bungle : ça passe
> Mike Patton avec Fantomas : je trouve cela inécoutable et je n'y trouve rien de transcendant




salut les chevelus ou ex-chevelus!
mike patton, je suis ce qu'il fait depuis FNM et j'ai toujours relativement bien accroche, meme si fantomas effectivement, il faut rentrer dedans...
et Tomahawk, le new band, z'en pensez quoi?


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhé....un point pour toi....
> non, mais il y a l'electro, qui donne d'excellent groupe bien novateur....
> bien que de moins en moins...evidemment.....
> et foisonnement, non, mais fusse un petit peu....c'eut ete bien...
> ...


L'electro, je n'accroche pas trop, j'ai un peu l'impression d'une dualité entre une standardisation extrème de la masse et un petit paquet d'expérimentateurs essayant de faire du neuf avec plus ou moins de bonheur...
Quand l'electro 
Le néo-métal m'a toujours bien fait rigoler (tu prend "Smell like teen spirit" de Nirvana, tu rajoutes quelques samples et hop ! Tu as un album) - des kilomètres de chansonettes faussement hard et rebelles... Dans le lot, il y a des trucs pas mal (linkin'parc, j'aime bien, malgré le côté hyper callibré pour radios rock/teenagers), mais pas de quoi fouetter un chat !
Le problème du néo-métal c'est que c'est vendeur. Et un musicien qui a le choix entre vivre de la musique en faisant quelques compromis ou bosser chez McDo pour financer le concert du soir donné dans un bar miteux devant trois alcoliques... Facile de lui jeter la pierre.

Et puis, dans la standardisation du métal, ce n'est pas le seul coupable.
Combien ne cherchent que des Craddle-like, des IronMaiden-like ou des Nightwish-like ?
Combien ne veulent surtout pas de surprise quand ils achètent un album ?

Après, savoir si c'est le public qui est frileux ou les maisons de disques qui standardisent pour essayer d'éviter les échecs commerciaux, c'est un peu le coup de l'oeuf et de la poule.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Après, savoir si c'est le public qui est frileux ou les maisons de disques qui standardisent pour essayer d'éviter les échecs commerciaux, c'est un peu le coup de l'oeuf et de la poule.



oui, le probleme de cette discussion, c'est qu'a un certain point , on retombe sur celle de la Star Ac....
mais bon....


"Craddle-like, des IronMaiden-like ou des Nightwish-like".....oui , c'est vrai...
d'ailleurs, on retombe dans ce que je disais un peu plus haut....
on compare tellement les groupes qu'un groupe qui ne ressemble a aucun autre a du mal a se faire une place....

mais bon...


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, le probleme de cette discussion, c'est qu'a un certain point , on retombe sur celle de la Star Ac....
> (...)


C'est vrai et comme je poste dans les deux et que je suis un peu dans le gaz aujourd'hui, je me mélange un peu les pinceaux.

Si ce n'était pas autant le bordel, il faudrait un seul bon gros thread où tous les sujets s'interpénètreraient (ah oui, ça sent bon la luxure, ça) et où il serait possible de passer de l'un à l'autre comme une mouche butineuse.


----------



## playaman (9 Septembre 2005)

Pour revenir un peu en arriere... A Perfect Circle et Tool, c'est clair que c'est a connaitre !!!
Maynard James Keenan est je trouve comme Patton un chanteur genial.

A Perfect Circle est une réunion de pleins de mecs d'autres groupes cool, c'est peut-etre là qu'il faut chercher les nouveautés, chez les "project" des vieux.
Apres le néo- métal, le papy-métal ?

C'est vrai que ces groupes pour radio sont super "pervers" mais y'a un truc de bien c'est que cela permet a plein de jeune de mettre un doight dans le rock, niark, niark nirak   


P:S : faut tout écouter de Patton, ces trucs avec Zorn, ces albums de recherches vocales (adults themes for voice, quel joli titre), les trucs de son label ipecac...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...cela permet a plein de jeune de mettre un doigt...



je savais, mon ami, que tu etais un vicieux......


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...cela permet a plein de jeune de mettre un doigt ...


Euh, avant ou après le ouiski ?  :love:


----------



## playaman (10 Septembre 2005)

...Un avant, un pendant et un apres   

Un doight, un morceau de metal et un Whisky... Tiens ca me rapel l'autre jour    

... Ah non c'était de la vodka


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Whoe to you, oh Earth and sea
cause the devil send iKool with wrath
because he knows the time is short...

Let him who have understanding recon the number of iKool
for it is a human number

This number
is six hundred and sixty six...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2005)

Stoooookiiiiiiiiiiiie!!! Raplique! On va pouvoir rediscuter chiffons!    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2005)

Armani ? Versace ? Boss ? Put1, faut que je me rachète un costar...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Stoooookiiiiiiiiiiiie!!! Raplique! On va pouvoir rediscuter chiffons!    :love:



oui, je suis là, je suis là....on parle de quoi...?
une nouvelle chemise...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2005)

Rhôôôô, dis-donc... M'en parle pas! j'ai dû prendre quelques kilos cet été et mes chemises me boudinent un peu, ces temps-ci...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôô, dis-donc... M'en parle pas! j'ai dû prendre quelques kilos cet été et mes chemises me boudinent un peu, ces temps-ci...



ben.....pareil.....et j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça....surtout avec cette mode des ceintures cintré ...
rahlala....
mais bon, du coup, je suis plus polo ces temps-ci....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben.....pareil.....et j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça....surtout avec cette mode des ceintures cintré ...
> rahlala....
> mais bon, du coup, je suis plus polo ces temps-ci....



Idem ; mais du coup, le petit Fred Perry© que je m'étais acheté à Marseille, début juillet ; hé ben v'là-t-y pas qu'il m'boudine aussi... Pffffffffff


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

'tain, les filles, pas possible de vous laisser seules cinq minutes !!!!!!

Moi, j'ai plutôt maigri cet été, rien ne me boudinne - sauf probablement les fringues de mon fils, mais comme je ne les met pas...

Faudrait que je me rachète un costard, tiens, commence à faire tâche en t-shirt.


----------



## Nobody (30 Septembre 2005)

C'est mon caleçon qui me boudine. Mais pas tout le temps.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que je me rachète un costard, tiens, commence à faire tâche en t-shirt.



Ah... Si tu veux ; on peut te donner des conseils, Choupinet


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Si tu veux ; on peut te donner des conseils, Choupinet


Ce serait avec plaisir   
Mais j'ai vu les prix des Hugo Boss... Même pour plaire à mon boss, je go pas là dedans !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Si tu veux ; on peut te donner des conseils, Choupinet



....
bonne idée...en fait, vaudrait qu'on ouvre un fil expres sur le sujet...

ps: un Fred Perry, meme trop petit, ça le fait...


----------



## Nobody (30 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait avec plaisir
> Mais j'ai vu les prix des Hugo Boss... Même pour plaire à mon boss, je go pas là dedans !


 
Hue!


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à traînasser au bar...

Je ressort un vieux fil pour y poster mon 666ième, comme ça et paf ! 3 visiteurs !

On n'attrape pas les mouches avec du vinaigre, dit l'adage


----------



## playaman (30 Septembre 2005)

Ai vu un tres bon concert Lundi: Josiah et Volt. SI ca passe par chez vous...

J'y suis allé avec un pote qui a un tres chouette site sur le Stoner (dont on parlait y'a quelque temps), pleins d'historique de groupe, d'interview...

http://www.desert-rock.com/ 

Bonne continuation iKool


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2005)

T'avais un costard Armani oiu Boss pour aller au concert ?


----------



## playaman (1 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'avais un costard Armani oiu Boss pour aller au concert ?




... Chemise H&M bien trempe a la fin du second. 
Celui que j'ai preferé mais le moins stoner, mais deconstruit, une rythmique d'enfer  :love: Volt


----------



## iKool (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'avais un costard Armani oiu Boss pour aller au concert ?


Concert en costard, finit en slibard

(ou alors est resté au fond près du bar)


----------



## playaman (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

Children of Bodom 
"Are you dead yet ?"
Les deux premiers morceaux pour l'instant.
Un futur dinosaure du métal, genre Maiden ou Motorhead, qui pond régulièrement toujours le même album, s'habille toujours pareil, a tellement épousé les clichés du genre qu'on est persuadé qu'ils les ont inventé, répondent toujours les mêmes choses aux mêmes questions...
Mais qui le font bien.
On hoche la tête avec plaisir, mais sans surprise... Presque déjà capable de fredonner le reste de l'album que je n'ai pas encore écouté.

Un effort quand même pour celui là sur le "truc qui tue" (l'intro du premier morceau est énorme) - rendez-vous dans trente ans pour dire "Children ? Ouais, sympa, mais on attend toujours un Are you dead yet again ?"

Living dead music.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

ici, c'est One la reprise de Korn....et je suis agreablement surpris de voir comme ils s'en sortent... :love:


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici, c'est One la reprise de Korn....et je suis agreablement surpris de voir comme ils s'en sortent... :love:


Le "One" de Metallica ????
Mouais.
Enfin, si ils apportent vraiment quelque chose, pourquoi pas ?
Un pote m'avait prété un album d'Anthrax qui reprennait des standards du trash dans des versions assez étranges ("For whom the bell tolls" en version pseudo techno, ça avait au moins le mérite d'être surprennant...)

Je préfère généralement quand des groupes reprennent des morceaux de genres totalement étrangers à ce qu'ils font d'habitude.


----------



## benao (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ici, c'est One la reprise de Korn....et je suis agreablement surpris de voir comme ils s'en sortent... :love:



c'est vrai que j'avais vu la version live pour je sais plus quel truc mtv, genre hommage a metallica, sauf que le solo, le guitariste ne s'y etait pas risque, bizarre....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que j'avais vu la version live pour je sais plus quel truc mtv, genre hommage a metallica, sauf que le solo, le guitariste ne s'y etait pas risque, bizarre....



exact, d'ailleurs, c'est celle là, la version live...
et oui, le solo manque...mais le morceau en sort plus sombre quand meme...
j'aime bien...


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2005)

Vous avez d&#233;j&#224; entendu les reprise de fuel de m&#233;tallica et chop suey de SOAD par avril lavigne ? 
ca vaut le d&#233;tour


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez déjà entendu les reprise de fuel de métallica et chop suey de SOAD par avril lavigne ?
> ca vaut le détour










houps, pardon...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

SISISISI ! pour l'aspect comique, &#231;a vaut le coup, et, dans le cas de "fuel", pour voir kirk hammet se tortiller de frustration sur son fauteuil en voyant son oeuvre massacr&#233;e par une pissouse


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

Je suis en train d'écouter le dernier Soulfly.
c'est bien, la patate et tout, du qui fait bouger la tête.

Mais scrogneugneu* et l'originalité ?

* : ça, c'est pour rester correct.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> SISISISI ! pour l'aspect comique, ça vaut le coup, et, dans le cas de "fuel", pour voir kirk hammet se tortiller de frustration sur son fauteuil en voyant son oeuvre massacrée par une pissouse



je n'ose imaginer, mais je vais l'ecouter....on sait jamais...:love:


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2005)

Ca s'&#233;coute pas &#231;a, insolent !!! 
&#231;a se regarde !!!  :love: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'écoute pas ça, insolent !!!
> ça se regarde !!!  :love: :rateau:



oui, maintenant que j'ai *VU*, je comprends....
et effectivement, vaut mieux pas l'ecouter...


----------



## SveDec (16 Octobre 2005)

J'ai écouté la version d'Avril Lavigne de Chp Suey
=> ouin


----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2005)

tain hier yavait *GOJIRA* et *ULTRA VOMIT* en concert &#224; Nantes, pas pu yaller, pas assez de sous.... d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; :sick:


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Octobre 2005)

Chop Suey par Lavigne ?? Un scandale ... c'est tout simplement horrible 

sinon Fuel est un petit peu mieux mais on reste tres loin de la version de metallica...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Chop Suey par Lavigne ?? Un scandale ... c'est tout simplement horrible
> 
> sinon Fuel est un petit peu mieux mais on reste tres loin de la version de metallica...



Bah, Fuel etait deja pas terrible a l'originge....
mais chop Suey....je dis HERESIE...!!!....

a voir quand meme, Pierrou a raison...a voir...


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir, je vais voir Gamma ray à l'Elysée Montmartre.
Bon groupe, bonne salle, ça devrait être bien (super souvenir de la tournée "No world order" quand ils sont passés dans la même salle)

Oui, oui, c'est moi qui me plaignais du manque d'originalité des productions actuelles, alors Gamma ray...
Mais bon, il y a des groupes auxquels on ne touche pas :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

Tu trouves que l'Elysée Montmartre est une bonne salle ? Perso, j'ai toujours été déçu des concerts que j'y ai vu, notamment pour Brand New Heavies, mais bon.

Gamma ray, tu vas sortir du concert lessivé...

ray gammaaaaaaaaaaaaa, y'a l'boucher gnagnagna...


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, Fuel etait deja pas terrible a l'originge....
> mais chop Suey....je dis HERESIE...!!!....
> 
> a voir quand meme, Pierrou a raison...a voir...



Mouais Fuel c'etait lors de la soirée spécial MTV.... 

Franchement, comme le dit si bien Fat Mike de NoFX.... F*** MTV !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Mouais Fuel c'etait lors de la soirée spécial MTV....
> 
> Franchement, comme le dit si bien *Fat Mike de NoFX*.... F*** MTV !!!!



Excellente reference....


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves que l'Elysée Montmartre est une bonne salle ? Perso, j'ai toujours été déçu des concerts que j'y ai vu, notamment pour Brand New Heavies, mais bon.
> 
> Gamma ray, tu vas sortir du concert lessivé...
> 
> ray gammaaaaaaaaaaaaa, y'a l'boucher gnagnagna...


J'y ai vu plein de trucs bien (Gamma donc, ST plusieurs fois, Mass Hystéria...)
En tous cas, bien mieux que le Zénith ou Bercy - je n'aime pas les grandes salles, ça ne sent pas assez la transpiration, les groupes qui y passent produisent souvent un spectacle trop léché, trop clean, j'ai parfois l'impression de regarder un live sur une télé grand format.
Donc j'aime bien l'EM (la cigale, bof, foutus sièges à la con !)

ray gammaaaaa mdr !!!


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Gamma Ray est Vraiment un groupe de scène - très bon concert (si on passe sur l'utilisation systématique et un peu chiante d'un effet d'écho sur le micro de Kaï)

Par contre, la première partie... Powerwolf ça s'appelait... Le chanteur ressemblait à un vampire façon Ed Wood, c'était assez pitoyable.

Sinon, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas été à un concert de heavy...
Ou sont les jeunes ????? (sérieux, avec mes 35 balais j'aurais plutôt eu tendance à faire baisser la moyenne)
Où sont les chevelus ????
Où est la bière ???
Où est la grosse odeur de oinj qui colle aux narines ?????
Où sont les t-shirt noirs à l'éfigie des groupes ???? (bon, ça, j'exagère, il y en avait, mais aussi des costard cravatte, à un concert de métal !?!?!?!)

J'ai eu une grosse bouffé de vieuconisme... (ah de mon temps mon bon monsieur, tout ça)

Et puis GR est arrivé et j'ai passé deux heures à brailler comme un putois en dandinant mon corps à la façon des ours tout en hochant la tête.
D'enfer !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Excellente reference....



Au fait, Stook. Toi qui n'habites pas si loin, tu sais si à Andorra la Vella il y a des boutiques Boss? Mes parents partent en vacances là bas et je leur ai filé une liste de courses... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

Eh les filles, &#231;&#224; va recauser chiffons encore longtemps  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Stook. Toi qui n'habites pas si loin, tu sais si à Andorra la Vella il y a des boutiques Boss? Mes parents partent en vacances là bas et je leur ai filé une liste de courses... :love:



oui, c'est le cas....pas que Boss, mais il y a des boutiques qui font Boss.......
il y a de tres belle boutique a la Vella....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh les filles, çà va recauser chiffons encore longtemps  :love:



Tiens, tu es toujours là, toi....
chaque fois qu'on cause chiffons,  tu rappliques...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est le cas....pas que Boss, mais il y a des boutiques qui font Boss.......
> il y a de tres belle boutique a la Vella....



Et donc à des prix défiant toute concurence, je suppose... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh les filles, çà va recauser chiffons encore longtemps  :love:



Gosh!!! The empire strikes back!


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Et voilà, je parle concert métal et vous me répondez boutique Boss dans je ne sais plus quel patelin dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler...

Il y avait des types en costard au concert d'hier, ça n'était pas vous tout de même ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et donc à des prix défiant toute concurence, je suppose... :love:



oui, les prix sont interessants....tres interessants....mais l'Andorre, c'est quand meme plus ce que c'etait....faut regarder les etiquettes...
y a que les cd, alcool et cigarettes qui restent encore particulierement cadeaux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

_*MONTJOYE! SAINT DENIS!*_:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> _*MONTJOYE! SAINT DENIS!*_:love: :love: :love:




Mince, il est parti.... 
Patoch, Patoch, ici MacG, vous me recevez...?
ici MacG, Patoch, a vous...!?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a que les cd, alcool et cigarettes qui restent encore particulierement cadeaux...



D'un autre côté, çà se comprend : c'est là-dessus qu'il y a le plus de taxes :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

Non, j'ai juste téléphoné à mes parents pour leur fixer un montant maximum... Ils prennent le bateau tout à l'heure...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu es toujours là, toi....
> chaque fois qu'on cause chiffons,  tu rappliques...



Même pas vrai : je suis abonné à cette discussion ayant pour thème "Fils du metal" et quand je vous vois parler mode, je m'interpelle 
Enfin, tant que vous ne crêpez pas le chignon :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai : je suis abonné à cette discussion ayant pour thème "Fils du metal" et quand je vous vois parler mode, je m'interpelle
> Enfin, tant que vous ne crêpez pas le chignon :love:



Bah, on parle pas mode, là, on parle import/export....




			
				G4 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, çà se comprend : c'est là-dessus qu'il y a le plus de taxes



oui, c'est vrai...mais les 100Cd pour le prix des 20....ça calme....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tant que vous ne cr&#234;pez pas le chignon :love:



N&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;n! Il semblerait que nous ayons des go&#251;ts vestimentaires en commun...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââân! Il semblerait que nous ayons des goûts vestimentaires en commun...





oui, il semblerait....


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

Un polo FP pour aller &#224; un concert de metal, avec des gros chevelus puant la bi&#232;re et la graisse &#224; chaine de moto ? :affraid:


----------



## playaman (18 Octobre 2005)

En parlant chiffons... C'etait bien mieux avant, quand uniquement les skins portait du "Fred Perry" et du "Londsdale".

Maintenant j'ai envie de frapper quelqu'un a chaque coin de rue.


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> _*MONTJOYE! SAINT DENIS!*_:love: :love: :love:


Hardi mon bon sire, parlons cubitière, heaume et cuirasse et nous aurons enfin réussi l'exploit d'allier vestûre et métal !!!
Taïaut, taïaut, sus aux mal vêtus escoutant Lorie de leur plein gré !!!


----------



## playaman (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, &#231;a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas &#233;t&#233; &#224; un concert de heavy...
> Ou sont les jeunes ????? (s&#233;rieux, avec mes 35 balais j'aurais plut&#244;t eu tendance &#224; faire baisser la moyenne)
> O&#249; sont les chevelus ????
> O&#249; est la bi&#232;re ???
> ...



Ce mois ci a l'usine (Gen&#232;ve) c'est un special rock et metal y'a quasi que ca comme concert (bon ok beaucoup de black metal), c'est Kooool !

-> iKool

- Je crois que les cheveux longs, c'est plus la mode ;-) meme les derniers rescap&#233;s que je connais on des coupe a la Brad Pitt (a part un,  mais il a par encor vraiment fini de digerer son Gothisme et il parrait que ca plait au filles).

- La bi&#232;re c'est au bistrots, heureusement ca, ca a pas changer (bientot plus le droits au clopes, y'aura quoi apres faites gaffe), SInon c'est au fond a droite pres de chiottes  

- La grosse odeur, t'inquiete elle est jamais bien loin.

- Les costards en concerts c'est la base (Mike Patton en live) veste et futale coup&#233; sous le genoux. J'adore :love: 


Pour ce qui est du vieux connisme, moi j'en suis au stade ou au concert je donne des lecons de pogo (savent plus bouger ces jeunes). T'as de la marge !

Bonne journ&#233;e aux m&#233;taleux et aux bourgeois endimanch&#233;


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Hardi mon bon sire, parlons cubitière, heaume et cuirasse et nous aurons enfin réussi l'exploit d'allier vestûre et métal !!!


/me a déjà une armure depuis bieeeeen longtemps :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En parlant chiffons... C'etait bien mieux avant, quand uniquement les skins portait du "Fred Perry" et du "Londsdale".
> 
> Maintenant j'ai envie de frapper quelqu'un a chaque coin de rue.



mon cher ami, un peu de lecture....(en meme temps, on doit trouvé un texte plus objectif, mais j'ai que ça sous la main....)




> *Un historique surprenant.*
> 
> Le mouvement Skin est né à la fin des années 60. Tout est parti de la banlieue de Londres où a eu lieu la rencontre entre
> les «Hard-Mods » anglais et les «Rudes Boys » jamaïcains. Les membres du mouvement Mods avaient pour groupe leader, à leurs
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

.....





> Ainsi, ce que l'on a appelé la Nouvelle Droite, les quelques rares fascistes cultivés qui aient pu exister, font de nombreuses
> références à Antonio GRAMSCI, le fondateur du Parti Communiste Italien, et dernier théoricien politique de grande envergure.
> Le phrase «La vérité, seule, est révolutjonnaire », c'est lui. De même, cette Nouvelle Droite fait appel aux valeurs anticolonialistes...
> pour expliquer que, dans le plus pur respect de ces principes, il faut que tout le monde reste chez soi et progresse à son
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

WaoaoaoaW.....j'adore....

_Le texte que vous avez entré est trop long (12977 caractères). Veuillez le raccourcir à 10000 caractères._

:love:....

pour une fois que ce n'est pas :

_Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères._


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En parlant chiffons... C'etait bien mieux avant, quand uniquement les skins portait du "Fred Perry" et du "Londsdale".
> 
> Maintenant j'ai envie de frapper quelqu'un a chaque coin de rue.



Mais je comprends tres (trop...?) bien ce que tu veux dire....:love:.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En parlant chiffons... C'etait bien mieux avant, quand uniquement les skins portait du "Fred Perry" et du "Londsdale".
> 
> Maintenant j'ai envie de frapper quelqu'un a chaque coin de rue.



Bonne nouvelle. Lonsdale est d&#233;sormais boycott&#233; par le mouvements ultra-nationalistes europ&#233;ens ; ceux ci ayant jug&#233; les derni&#232;res campagnes publicitaires de la marque trop ouvertement "humanistes" et "multi-raciales"... Je ne posterai pas les liens faisant &#233;tat de cet appel au boycott, pour ne pas faire de la pub &#224; ces minables nazillons... Et puis : La charte.    
Quant &#224; FP que je porte depuis plus de 20 ans, j'aime avant tout la tenue, la qualit&#233;, la sobri&#233;t&#233; et la discr&#233;tion toutes British qu'elle affiche en rapport avec la musique Anglaise des 80's que j'affectionne tant ; m&#234;me si je l'ai vue se transformer au fil des ans en "pi&#232;ce d'uniforme" facho... Rien de plus 

Pour Stook :  :love:


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Interressant, merci Stook - je connaissais l'existence de "skins rouges", je ne savais pas tout ça.

Maintenant, à une époque ou les étiquettes et les symboles ont pris le pas sur le fond, je ne suis pas sûr que se dire skin quand on est antiraciste soit une bonne idée, mais bon...

Patoooooch, reviens parler chiffon, y sont en train de me foutre de la politique dans le thread, qu'on va bientôt finir fermés par nos autorités de tutelle !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle. Lonsdale est désormais boycotté par le mouvements ultra-nationalistes européens ; ceux ci ayant jugé les dernières campagnes publicitaires de la marque trop ouvertement "humanistes" et "multi-raciales"... Je ne posterai pas les liens faisant état de cet appel au boycott, pour ne pas faire de la pub à ces minables nazillons... Et puis : La charte.
> Quant à FP que je porte depuis plus de 20 ans, j'aime avant tout la tenue, la qualité, la sobriété et la discrétion toutes British qu'elle affiche en rapport avec la musique Anglaise des 80's que j'affectionne tant ; même si je l'ai vue se transformer au fil des ans en "pièce d'uniforme" facho... Rien de plus
> 
> Pour Stook :  :love:



Bah, pour resumer le Cas Fred Perry, c'est un peu le "Lacoste" Francais (autant historiquement que...) et du coup, c'est un peu la marque plebiscité par les faible revenu anglais...
voir par exemple les groupes tout recent comme The Streets, Skinner ne se veti que de FP ou presque, meme remarque pour les Libertines.....et son ex-Leader, Doherty....
l'histoire recente (depuis plus de 20 ans quand meme) de cette marque est toujours lié a celle de la musique populaire (au sens economique du terme) anglaise....
Et ça, c'est bien...:love:...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, à une époque ou les étiquettes et les symboles ont pris le pas sur le fond, je ne suis pas sûr que se dire skin quand on est antiraciste soit une bonne idée, mais bon...



Tout a fait, restons sur les Mods...si cher a notre Dandy rock et historien de la musique anglaise, j'ai nommé Pat Eudline...
haaaaaaa.....Asphalt Jungle....:love:...
mais on s'eloigne du Metal, de A perfect Circle, Metallica ou Black Sabbath.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Patoooooch, reviens parler chiffon, y sont en train de me foutre de la politique dans le thread, qu'on va bientôt finir fermés par nos autorités de tutelle !!!



ce serait dommmage de le fermer, maintenant qu'il prend vie.... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... aux bourgeois endimanché



??? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ??? :mouais:



on voit que tu ne connais pas notre David-Suisse-préféré....:love:....
H.U.M.O.U.R.......!!!!....


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait, restons sur les Mods...si cher a notre Dandy rock et historien de la musique anglaise, j'ai nommé Pat Eudline...
> haaaaaaa.....Asphalt Jungle....:love:...
> mais on s'eloigne du Metal, de A perfect Circle, Metallica ou Black Sabbath.....



Metal ou rock FM 

Darkane
Cradle of Filth
Venom 
Slayer

?
c'est du Metal 

Metallica ou Black Sabbath (enfin Metallica à l'epoque au tout début)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on voit que tu ne connais pas notre David-Suisse-préféré....:love:....
> H.U.M.O.U.R.......!!!!....



Je me disais bien aussi ; me faire traiter de bourgeois par un Suisse...  ... RE-H.U.M.O.U.R...


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien aussi ; me faire traiter de bourgeois par un Suisse...  ... RE-H.U.M.O.U.R...



ca frole le comble du corse


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Metal ou rock FM
> 
> Darkane
> Cradle of Filth
> ...




Black Sabbath, Led Zep, meme les Stones....ont fait enormement pour le Metal....enormement....
d'ailleurs, les Riff de Jones sont tous des classiques....sans parler de ceux de Iommy ou de Pages.....
On les retrouve partout...
meme dans du Metallica de premiere periode (de tout facon, apres le ..And justice qui m'a beaucoup decu, j'ai arrete d'ecouter.....)
de plus, j'aime bien (meme si je ne comprends pas pourquoi on les classe Metal) A perfect Circle...
mais si tu veux du Metal, du Vrai, je suis plus Fear Factory debut de carriere....ou les vieux Sepultura...certains Korn ne sont pas mauvais.....
mais les plus fort, ce sont les Judas Priest.... Jugulator est terrible...
(bien qu'ils soit eux aussi limite ...enfin, voir ma remarque ci-dessous...)

quand a Slayer, j'ai rien contre le Satanisme....mais il me font penser a la remarque de Playaman, un peu plus haut.....de sacre Faf.....:hein: 

Metal FM, j'aurai du parler de Scorpions...


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Black Sabbath, Led Zep, meme les Stones....ont fait enormement pour le Metal....enormement....
> d'ailleurs, les Riff de Jones sont tous des classiques....sans parler de ceux de Iommy ou de Pages.....
> On les retrouve partout...
> meme dans du Metallica de premiere periode (de tout facon, apres le ..And justice qui m'a beaucoup decu, j'ai arrete d'ecouter.....)
> ...



slayer ils sont aussi satanistes que ta grand-mère
c'est un style c'est tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> slayer ils sont aussi satanistes que ta grand-mère
> c'est un style c'est tout



c'est ce que je disais, leur coté je me la joue machin, je m'en fout....
mais il n'en reste que ce sont de gros fascho....


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Metal ou rock FM
> 
> Darkane
> Cradle of Filth
> ...


En tous cas, Slayer, c'est pas du FM
(remarque Venom non plus "Black metal, black metal, lay down your soul to the god rock'n'rooooooollllll" (paroles à peu près, elles n'étaient pas dans le livret)

les etiquettes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....
> mais il n'en reste que ce sont de gros fascho....


Hein, quoi? Ils portent du Fred Perry avec du Hugo Boss?...  
OK! Je sors...


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, Slayer, c'est pas du FM
> (remarque Venom non plus "Black metal, black metal, lay down your soul to the god rock'n'rooooooollllll" (paroles &#224; peu pr&#232;s, elles n'&#233;taient pas dans le livret)
> 
> les etiquettes...


Sodomy And Lust 

qui chante le refrain ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hein, quoi? Ils portent du Fred Perry avec du Hugo Boss?...
> OK! Je sors...



non, reste.........:love:
:love:
:love:.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, reste.........:love:
> :love:
> :love:.....



OK... Moi, le m&#233;tal, j'aime bien en &#233;couter, &#224; l'occasion... Ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les groupes de Bozos qui en jouent... A part mot&#246;rhead... Mais j'ai toujours consid&#233;r&#233; &#231;a comme simplement comme "pure Rock'n'Roll... Nothing else"


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> OK... moi, le métal, j'aime bien en écouter... Ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les groupes de Bozos qui en jouent... A part motörhead... Mais j'ai toujours considéré ça comme simplement comme "pure Rock'n'Roll... Nothing else"



Tiens, Metal, Metal......hum....
Metal urbain....:love:......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Metal, Metal......hum....
> Metal urbain....:love:......



Une heure que je me repasse l'int&#233;grale...  :love: 
25 ans d'avance... Faut le faire


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> OK... Moi, le métal, j'aime bien en écouter, à l'occasion... Ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les groupes de Bozos qui en jouent... A part motörhead... Mais j'ai toujours considéré ça comme simplement comme "pure Rock'n'Roll... Nothing else"



c'est sur que c'est loin de Darkthrone


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une heure que je me repasse l'intégrale...  :love:




Je sais, je sais.....


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> OK... Moi, le métal, j'aime bien en écouter, à l'occasion... Ce que je n'aime pas ce sont les groupes de Bozos qui en jouent... A part motörhead... Mais j'ai toujours considéré ça comme simplement comme "pure Rock'n'Roll... Nothing else"


Ouais, le cirque métal...
C'est comme les étiquettes, finalement on s'en fout, le principal, c'est le plaisir des oreilles.

A propos du cirque : au concert d'hier, le groupe de première partie, sans doute pour que nous le trouvions sympathique, nous a montré avec force grimaces, un t-shirt estampillé "défenseur du vrai métal" (un truc dans ce goût là)
Là, ouais, pauv' bozo à deux balles !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

http://marseillais.org/mss2.gif


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>



Tu voulais me faire plaisir...?
tu pouvais pas t'y prendre mieux....

:love: :love: :love: :love:
:love: :love: :love: :love:
:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une heure que je me repasse l'intégrale...  :love:
> 25 ans d'avance... Faut le faire



comment on fait pour écouter j'ai eu droit à billy joel ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour écouter j'ai eu droit à billy joel ?



Ha, oui!.....ha non.....moins bien, bien moins bien....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour écouter j'ai eu droit à billy joel ?



Ah, oui... Mais non. Je ne suis plus sur last.fm... Je suis passé à iTunes avec iScrobler


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui... Mais non. Je ne suis plus sur last.fm... Je suis passé à iTunes avec iScrobler



c'est bien ces machins...?
j'avais essayé Audioscrobbler, mais j'acoute jamais de zique sur mon Mac....
d'ailleurs, a part pour le music store et mes ipod, iTunes ne me sert pas a grand chose...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ces machins...?
> j'avais essayé Audioscrobbler, mais j'acoute jamais de zique sur mon Mac....
> d'ailleurs, a part pour le music store et mes ipod, iTunes ne me sert pas a grand chose...



Oui... Essaye le lien dans la signature de Teo


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Essaye le lien dans la signature de Teo



Ben, oui, je reessaierai, mais bon, c'est pas gagné, je prefere de loin le son de ma chaine....
encore que depuis peu, j'ai enfin, trouvé LE casque Hifi, qui donne raison a mon ipod....


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'avais essayé Audioscrobbler, mais j'acoute jamais de zique sur mon Mac....
> d'ailleurs, a part pour le music store et mes ipod, iTunes ne me sert pas a grand chose...


iTunes me sert surtout sur mon PC au taf 
pas le temps @home


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> iTunes me sert surtout sur mon PC au taf
> pas le temps @home



bah, oui.....mais moi, au boulot, c'est ipod, pas d'ordi....


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, oui.....mais moi, au boulot, c'est ipod, pas d'ordi....



Oui, mais le boulot, c'est fait pour bosser, pas pour glander !  

Moi, je m'en fiche, je suis à mon compte !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le boulot, c'est fait pour bosser !



ça va pas, non....!


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le boulot, c'est fait pour bosser, pas pour glander !
> (...)


depuis quand ??? :affraid:


----------



## al02 (18 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand ??? :affraid:



Depuis toujours !!   

Je m'en fiche, je suis en retraite ! :love:


----------



## playaman (20 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour le rappelle Stook.
Je vais pas trop trainer sur le sujet (pas politique mais sociolgique).

Y'en a tellement qui se la joue comme, mais qui dise pas y toucher (>geneve en tout cas).

"Pour beaucoup d'entre eux l'apolitisme consiste à traîner
avec des skins nazis. Ben oui!, on ne va pas mélanger l'amitié et la politique, c'est sûr. Sauf que ces skins «Apolitiques
» n'ont, en général, pas d'amis parmi les Skins antiracistes."

C'etait pas le sujet, mais ca resume bien:
"c'est ce que je disais, leur coté je me la joue machin, je m'en fout....
mais il n'en reste que ce sont de gros fascho...."

Merci pour la séquence humour:

Je me disais bien aussi ; me faire traiter de bourgeois par un Suisse...

"Ils portent du Fred Perry avec du Hugo Boss?"
Jamais vu, mais je suis franchement pas sur que ça le fasse...


-> Un copain c'est amusé faire sa play-list métal idéal, je vous fais partager ce grand moment :

"Une affreuse gueule de bois... je crois que je vais sélectionner "Hard Rock dans mon petit ipod auj. et voilà les incontournables que je vais m'écouter. 

1) Black Sabbath "Paranoid" (la base à mes yeux) 
2) Led Zep "Kashmir" 
3) Aerosmith "Dream on" 
4) AC/DC "Back in Black"? (J'hésite et j'arrive pas à me départager...) 
5) Alice Cooper "Poison" (Il est souvent question des premiers albums lorsque l'on parle d'Alice Cooper mais bon cette chanson c'est quand même le morceaux qui lui a permis de revenir...) 
6) Bon Jovi "Livin' on a prayer" (on est souvent acerbe quand il est question de Bon Jove mais de là à l'ignorer quand on parle de Hard Rock...fm....) 
7) Cinderella "Nights songs" (elle est naze mais bon...un de mes premiers chagrin d'amour...) 
 Ted Nugent "Stranglehold" (Voilà je fais une petite concession et je rajoute le grand Ted Nugent...) 
9) Guns N' Roses "Paradise City" 
10) Hardline "Hot Cherie" (désolé de vous avoir saoulé autant d'années avec ce titre.... hihihihihi) 
11) Iron Maiden "Remember Tomorrow" (C'était dur aussi de sortir la chanson et j'ai décidé de prendre cette vieille chanson qui fait un peu 70's) 
12) Joe Satriani "Time Machine" 
13) Judas Priest "Painkiller" (On est bien tous d'accord sur ce choix!?) 
14) KISS " I was made for loving you" 
15) Motörhead "Killed by death" (on pense tjs à Ace of Spades mais je préfère celle çi...) 
16) Ozzy Osbourne "Mr. Crowley version live avec Zakk Wylde" (je pense que J. et S. vont venir me pleurer ds les bras tellement ils aiment cette chanson) 
17) Patrick Rondat " Vivaldi Tribute" (c'est kitsch mais moi j'aime bien l'été de Vivaldi à la guitare électrique  ) 
1 U.F.O. "Doctor Doctor" (Avec Michael Schenker qui m'a vu au concert de Scorpions!!! aie pas taper pas taper!!) 
19) Skidrow "18 and life" 
20) Scorpions "Hey You" (le groupe préféré de ma jeunesse... je pourrais mettre pleins de morceaux... au secours!! faut l'écouter!! c'est la seule chanson ou la voix de ce connard de nabot (qui a transformé ce groupe de hard en groupe de lopettes) est différente... moins typée...) 
21) Status Quo " In the army now" 
22) Thin Lizzy "Out in the fields" 
23) Van Halen "Eruption" 
24) W.A.S.P. " The Headless children" (un de mes premier cds metal... S. me disait que j'étais fou d'avoir acheté ce disque... on voit ce que tu es devenu!!! Et WASP c'est mieux que les Petzi!!!  ) 
25) White Lion "Broken Heart" 
26) M.S.G. "Save Yourself" 
27) Whitesnake "Still of the night" 
2 Twisted Sister "We're not gonna take it" 
29) Phantom Blue "Why call it love?" (la chanson de l'été 92 avec J. et S... ) 
30) Yngwie Malmsteen "Icarus Dream Fanfare" 

La play list Thrash : 

1) Metallica "One" (On pourrait en proposer d'autres mais le mérite de celle-ci n'est-il pas de nous montrer les diverses facettes "groove" de Metallica) 
2) Megadeth "Countdown to extinction" (je laisse à J. le soin de nous parler de Megadeth...) 
3) Anthrax "Only" 
4) Nuclear Assault "Critical Mass" (L'un des premiers groupe de Dan Lilker... un Thrash à consonnance Hardcore) 
5) Slayer "Bloodline" 
6) Machine Head "Imperium" 
7) Sacred Reich "I don't know" 
 Destruction "Curse the gods" (La version live de ce groupe allemand culte... hmmm) 
9) Coroner "Serpent Moves"
"

Comme quoi le métal peut laisser de très bon souvenir.


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Je n'aurais pas forcément cité les mêmes morceaux (ACDC : "Whole lotta Rosie" !!!!!!!) mais pour les groupes, je suis assez d'accord.

Slayer...
Ils rejoignent un peu le côté "apolitique qui ne traîne comme par hasard qu'avec des fachos"
A un concert au Zénith avec Slayer et Sepultura, entendu d'un groupe de fan de Slayer : "Sépultura c'était bien avant, maintenant ils ont pris un nègre au chant"
Pas de politique, donc pas de commentaire


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

pour le Priest, evidemment on est tous d'accord....mais Bullet Train sur Jugulator merite le detour...

et Fear Facory et Angra....?



(pour le Maiden.....pas d'accord du tout, mais alors du tout....
The Number of the Beast....!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour le Priest, evidemment on est tous d'accord....mais Bullet Train sur Jugulator merite le detour...
> 
> et Fear Facory et Angra....?
> 
> ...



Et pour y ajouter mon grain de sel de vieux con : Pour Motörhead, rien au dessus de "Ovekill" ou "Bomber"


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> (pour le Maiden.....pas d'accord du tout, mais alors du tout....



Moi non plus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> The Number of the Beast....!!!!!!!!!!!)



Hallowed be thy name !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (t'façon, j'ai mis plus de points d'exclamation que toi)

Angra : tout l'album Angel Cry, trop dur de choisir.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et pour y ajouter mon grain de sel de vieux con : Pour Motörhead, rien au dessus de "Ovekill" ou "Bomber"


Dis, moi aussi je peux être un vieux con  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dis, moi aussi je peux être un vieux con  :love:



On est pas bien là, mon Gk, à la quarantaine? Décontractés du gland à discuter métal avec des jeunôts?...  :love:


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On est pas bien là, mon Gk, à la quarantaine? Décontractés du gland à discuter métal avec des jeunôts?...  :love:


Des jeunôts, des jeunôts....
Si maintenant, faut mériter pour être vieux con, ou va le monde ?
(en plus, j'ai balancé ma carte de jeune con, je vais me retrouver sans connerie fixe)


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On est pas bien l&#224;, mon Gk, &#224; la quarantaine? D&#233;contract&#233;s du gland &#224; discuter m&#233;tal avec des jeun&#244;ts?...  :love:



Certes, certes... J'avoue cependant avoir "remis le pied" &#224; l'&#233;trier depuis que fiston &#233;coute du n&#233;o metal de djeun  

EDIT : d'ailleurs, quand je lui ai fait &#233;cout&#233; Overkill au nioub, ben il a &#233;t&#233; bien surpris de la musique de vieux


----------



## gKatarn (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> je vais me retrouver sans connerie fixe)


T'inquiète, çà se retrouve vite la connerie  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour Motörhead, rien au dessus de "Ovekill" ou "Bomber"




haaaa!!!!
Le Lemmy....:love:....
Overkill....:love:

nom de nom.....!!!
j'avais pas vu, le Metallica, c'est One....et là, je dis non!!!!!
Metallica, c'est Seek and destroy, the For Horsemen....Anasthesia...n'importe quoi du moment que c'est sur le kill'em all.....ou a la limite Master....master....master....!!!!


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaa!!!!
> Le Lemmy....:love:....
> Overkill....:love:
> 
> ...



*WHIPLASH !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Komac (20 Octobre 2005)

Snif... le Métal et le Mac... mes deux grande passions...

(pour Motörhead, j'aurais également cité : I got mine... grandiose)

Et pis... Dream Theatre, qui qui n'en cause ? personne ne cite ce groupe sensationnel, d'une puissance et d'une qualité sans pareil (à mon avis, bien sûr)


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Snif... le Métal et le Mac... mes deux grande passions...
> 
> (pour Motörhead, j'aurais également cité : I got mine... grandiose)
> 
> Et pis... Dream Theatre, qui qui n'en cause ? personne ne cite ce groupe sensationnel, d'une puissance et d'une qualité sans pareil (à mon avis, bien sûr)


J'en ai parlé une fois, je crois... Mais pas en termes très élogieux.
Leur musique m'ennuie (impression, pas jugement sur la qualité)
J'ai toujours préféré un tâcheron qui pond un truc basique que je peux brailler sous ma douche à un super technicien qui fait des trucs compliqués qui me laissent froids.


----------



## playaman (20 Octobre 2005)

L'ami qui a fait la liste est le prince de concesus, comment faire un play list ultime sinon  

Puisque ça a l'air de vous plaire je continue avec ses playlist :

La play-list Black Metal 

Un style souvent décrié. Il n'en demeure pas moins que si vous êtes un tant soit peu ouverts.... prêtez une oreille à ces quelques morceaux réellement incontournables 

Les racines norvégiennes (j'ai pas mis les groupes de proto-black comme Venom, Celtic Frost, Bathory,etc.) 

1) Mayhem "Dark night of the soul" (un morceau relativement récent mais à écouter absolument) 
2) Satyricon "Repined Bastard Nation" 
3) Emperor "Empty" (pour les amateurs de dissonances apocalyptiques) 
4) Burzum "Det som En Gang Var" (Ce qu'on nomme le "true Black"... simpliste, entêtant, malsain) 
5) Darkthrone "Transilvanian Hunger" (un groupe culte surestimé à mon humble avis. Après chaque scéance studio, le chanteur qui hurle comme un damné est aphone.... la plus belle voix hurlée du Black) 
6) Eibon "Mirror Soul Jesus" (Fenriz le batteur de Darkthrone, Satyr (Satyricon) à la guitare et Phil Anselmo au chant!!!!!... eh oui, le chanteur de Pantera est un fan de Black Metal... Selon lui on trouve dans cette musique ce qui s'est perdu dans le Hardcore et le punk!) 
7) Immortal "Mountains of might" 
 Dodheimsgard "Fluency" 
9) Dissection "Thorns of Crimson Death" (Rien d'autre à dire...) 
10) Dissection "Where dead angels lie" 
11) Samael "Baphomet's throne" (le groupe suisse) 
12) Gehenna "The killing Kind" (très inpiré de Slayer) 
13) Enslaved "Frost" (Un petit morceau instrumental pour un peu de sérénité) 

Un peu de black thrash (mélodieux) 

14) At the Gates "Slaughter of the soul" 
15) Dark Tranquillity "Hours Passed in exile" 
16) In Flames "Cloud Connected" 
17) Amon Amarth " Death in fire" 
1 Dimmu Borgir "Puritania" 

Du black ayant su évoluer (Les non-amateurs de metal devraient tenter) 

19) Ulver "Lost in moments" (électro) 
20) Ved Buens Ende "Autumn leaves" 
21) Virus "Carheart" 
22) Manes "Ende" 
23) Opeth "Windowpane" 
24) Arcturus "Kinetic" 
25) In the Woods ... "White Rabbit - Live version" (Pour les fans de Battlefield Vietnam et de Jefferson Aiplane accesoirement   ) 

Voilà avec ces 25 morceaux vous pourrez vous la raconter devant tous Black-metalleux qui se respectent!!


La playlist Death/Grind 

3) Cannibal Corpse "Stripped, Raped and strangled" (La rythmique est incroyable) 
4) Bolt Thrower "... for Victory" 
6) Napalm Death 
10) Death "Misanthrope" 
11) Cryptopsy "Cold hate, Warm blood" (La nouvelle vague "death"... une technicité et une fluidité à faire pleurer) 
12) The Haunted "Dark Intentions" 
13) Sepultura "Refuse/Resist" 
1 Entombed "When it hits home" 
19) Meshuggah "Spasm" 
20) Nostromo "Selfish Blues" 
21) Carcass "Heartwork" 
22) Gorefest "Reality - when you die" 
23) Deicide "Serpents of the light" 
24) Paradise Lost "Pity the sadness" 
25) Unleashed "Hail the new age" 
26) My Dying Bride "The cry of mankind" 
27) Danzig "The coldest sun" 
29) Amorphis "The Orphan" (Amorphis... un petit groupe sans prétention qui a néanmoins sorti quelques perles dont ce sublime Orphan) 
30) Anathema "Underworld" (un tube méconnu du "Radiohead" metal) 
31) Brutal Truth "Jemenez Cricket - Live version" (une utilisation de la Wah intéressante) 
34) To Die For "It's a sin" (La version metal des Pet shop Boys) 
35) Atrocity "Let's dance" (On reste dans la reprise... cette chanson me réconcilie avec David Bowie) 
36) Obituary 
37) Morbid Angel 
56) Nile

©Soulside@mort-interieur.com


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Urgh !!!
Ben ce n'est pas demain la veille que je vais me la péter devant le black métalleux de base  

Le premier groupe dont j'ai déjà écouté la musique arrive en 15ième position : Dark Tranquility, génial.

Mais je ne vois pas Bal Sagoth ???? (groupe fabuleux, injustement ignoré et disparu dans les limbes)

Ca va beaucoup mieux côté death/grind
Je rajouterai :
Six feet under : revenge of the zombie 
Impaled nazarene : Armageddon death squad (rien que le titre  )

Et dans les "qui ont sacrément évolué" :
Theater of tragedy !!! (tous les deux premiers albums)


----------



## playaman (20 Octobre 2005)

Je fais aussi profil bas qand on discute musique  et pas que qu'on on parle musique, on a beau écouter du métale, boire de la biere et avoir de la culture, étrange...

Si vous souhaiter faire votre play-list ultime et l'opposer, la comparer avec celle de machin. Ne vous gener pas. Les morts à l'intérieur vous attendent de pieds ferme.
En plus personne ne porte de costard Hugo boss la-bas... :rateau:


----------



## Komac (20 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai parlé une fois, je crois... Mais pas en termes très élogieux.
> Leur musique m'ennuie (impression, pas jugement sur la qualité)
> J'ai toujours préféré un tâcheron qui pond un truc basique que je peux brailler sous ma douche à un super technicien qui fait des trucs compliqués qui me laissent froids.



Bah, le fait que j'aie officié dans plusieurs petits groupes quand j'était jeune   y est sans doute pour quelque choses dans le fait que j'adore ce groupe (de la musique pour musicien, comme on dit)... par contre ils ont pondu quelque titres tels que "The Glass Prison" qui sont lourd et pêchu à souhait (pas vraiment basique mais assez simple)... tu devrait aimer. (chacun ses choix, le hard rock est assez vaste en styles différents... mes goût partent de Aerosmith à ZZ Top en passant par Slayer et Maiden)

Long Live to Metal (les autres aussi)


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Octobre 2005)

Et Zakk Wylde dans tous ça..........


----------



## Kira (20 Octobre 2005)

Ah.. Lofofora.. enfin dla bonne musique

J'ai du mal a caser les musiques dans des styles.. 

Jsuis toujours à coté de la plaque...


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

Kira a dit:
			
		

> Ah.. Lofofora.. enfin dla bonne musique
> 
> J'ai du mal a caser les musiques dans des styles..
> 
> Jsuis toujours à coté de la plaque...


Les étiquettes n'engagent que ceux qui les collent (c'est-y pas beau, ça ? Une belle phrase de vieux sage zen dans sa montagne pleine de brume et de musique cristalline)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> En plus personne ne porte de costard Hugo boss la-bas... :rateau:



Fors est de reconna&#238;tre que tu  raison... D'ailleurs "Devil's wear Prada", pour reprendre le titre d'un bouquin c&#233;l&#232;bre...   
On agace les vieux avec des d&#233;gaines pas possible ; on outre certains jeunes avec des costards impecs... Ce monde est merveilleux. Je vais m'y plaire encore un moment:love: :love: :love:

PS : T'avais raison pour La Vella, Stookie... Des chemises Kenzo 1/3 moins ch&#232;res qu'en Gaule! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Des chemises Kenzo 1/3 moins chères qu'en Gaule! :love:


Ah ? je croyais que tou étais corrrrrse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? je croyais que tou étais corrrrrse



Certes ami, certes... Mais soumis aux taxations Françaises... Sauf pour les clops (Cadeau de feu Bonaparte à son île bien aimée)


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2005)

_Pas de politique_


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> PS : T'avais raison pour La Vella, Stookie... Des chemises Kenzo 1/3 moins chères qu'en Gaule! :love:



nickel, je vais d'ailleurs surement y remonter avant que la neige tombe....
me faudrait en racheter quelques une...


----------



## Universe player (21 Octobre 2005)

Salut !
Pfiou ben je suis déçu... nul part il n'est fait mention d'un groupe finlandais extrèmement génial : Children Of Bodom !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Octobre 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Pfiou ben je suis déçu... nul part il n'est fait mention d'un groupe finlandais extrèmement génial : Children Of Bodom !


Certes! De quoi s'en trouver bien marri... Pas plus qu'il n'est fait mention du célèbre groupe moldave Môzèrfuquä Destroyämyni...


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Children of Bodom
> "Are you dead yet ?"
> Les deux premiers morceaux pour l'instant.
> Un futur dinosaure du métal, genre Maiden ou Motorhead, qui pond régulièrement toujours le même album, s'habille toujours pareil, a tellement épousé les clichés du genre qu'on est persuadé qu'ils les ont inventé, répondent toujours les mêmes choses aux mêmes questions...
> ...


Bah si, tu vois, on en parle.


----------



## playaman (21 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fors est de reconnaître que tu  raison... D'ailleurs "Devil's wear Prada", pour reprendre le titre d'un bouquin célèbre...
> On agace les vieux avec des dégaines pas possible.



Touts ce qui reste d'une dégaine pas posible: des trous dans mes baskets, une chaine de vélo a mon porte-monnaie.

Métal pas métal... ce "matin ce sera un petit "Barkmarket", ça ira bien avec le temps.


----------



## SveDec (21 Octobre 2005)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Et pis... Dream Theatre, qui qui n'en cause ? personne ne cite ce groupe sensationnel, d'une puissance et d'une qualité sans pareil (à mon avis, bien sûr)


Oooh, quelqu'un qui parle de Dream Theater !!
Génial ce groupe ^^
Je suis allé au concert au Zenith le 6 octobre ^^


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2005)

ma list (surtout neo-metal) :
Type o negative
69eyes
Rammstein
Pantera
Adema
Nightwish
Sepultura
Meshuggah
Offspring
Slipknot
Ramones 
Marilyn Manson 
Spineshank
36crazyfists
Crazytown
Anthrax
Wensday13
Luna
Ill nino
Soulfly
Trivium

et surtout....
METALLICA !!!!!!!! (depuis 6ans j'ecoute ca  )
et aussi SYSTEM OF A DOWN  (<== SOAD pour les intimes )  

:love:


----------



## SveDec (21 Octobre 2005)

Ya pas que du métal dans ta liste ^^
Offspring par exemple, que j'adore, c'est pas vraiment du métal :s
Sinon, en effet, Metallica et SOAD c'est bon


----------



## Pierrou (22 Octobre 2005)

Je suis parti sur les vieux classiques cette semaine moi....
Un bon Rage Against The Machine avant les cours  :love:


Sinon le dernier Gojira, quelqu'un l'a &#233;cout&#233; ?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Octobre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ma list (surtout neo-metal) :
> Type o negative
> 69eyes
> Rammstein
> ...



Pfff, que dl'a zique de djeun, fiston  
(et parmi çà, t'oublie les trucs que je t'ai fait écouter   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

*Et Zakk Wilde dans tout ça...*



heureusement que Pierrou et là pour citer Rage....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2005)

metallica et ramones c'est jeune ?
nan, j'crois pas


----------



## Pierrou (23 Octobre 2005)

*Yeah !*
Demain soir je vais au concert d'Arcturus &#224; Rennes !!!  
Incroyable qu'ils passent en province, pour po cher en plus...  
Je vais m'&#233;clater je sens ! :love:


----------



## playaman (23 Octobre 2005)

Tu nous feras un petit compte rendu, je les ai raté dimanche passé a Genève :hein:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi ca arcturus ?


----------



## SveDec (23 Octobre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ca arcturus ?


C'est ça


----------



## Komac (25 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Oooh, quelqu'un qui parle de Dream Theater !!
> Génial ce groupe ^^
> Je suis allé au concert au Zenith le 6 octobre ^^



  hein dit... (terme suisse romand)... si je devait partir sur une île déserte avec un seul disque se serait "Image and Word" ou "Six Degree..." ou bien "Train of Thought" ou bien, etc  

I sont trop bon ces mecs et leurs albums sont variés, du cool, du pêchu et du technique


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ma list (surtout neo-metal) :
> (...)
> Crazytown
> (...)
> :


Yeah
But only when i'm drunk...

Je me souviens les avoir vu à l'Elysée montmartre au début (The gift of game venait juste de sortir, la place ne valait pas cher et la salle était aux trois quart vide...)
Concert moyen - public statique et groupe sentant un peu le "on a flairé le bon filon et on a essayé d'appliquer la recette à tout prix mais au fond on aurait aussi bien pu faire du rap ou un boy's band du moment qu'il y a de la thune à se faire"

Il y a des bonnes choses sur "The gift..." (les 7 premiers morceaux, en gros) mais l'ensemble est un peu poussif à mon avis.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Yeah
> But only when i'm drunk...
> 
> Je me souviens les avoir vu à l'Elysée montmartre au début (The gift of game venait juste de sortir, la place ne valait pas cher et la salle était aux trois quart vide...)
> ...




Bah, Shifty est un rappeur....c'est son truc, le rap Fusion....
puis il a rencontré les autres bourrins et voila...
d'ailleurs les meilleurs morceaux du Gift son Butterfly et Revolving Door, (a la limite Toxic )
on sent bien l'influence hiphop...
un album somme tout pas si mal quand meme....mais bon....vaut mieux ecouter Shifty tout seul si on cherche a comprendre.....d'ailleurs Happy love sick est un bon album hiphiphiphop...


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, Shifty est un rappeur....c'est son truc, le rap Fusion....
> puis il a rencontré les autres bourrins et voila...
> d'ailleurs les meilleurs morceaux du Gift son Butterfly et Revolving Door, (a la limite Toxic )
> on sent bien l'influence hiphop...
> un album somme tout pas si mal quand meme....mais bon....vaut mieux ecouter Shifty tout seul si on cherche a comprendre.....d'ailleurs Happy love sick est un bon album hiphiphiphop...


Exactement, un album pas si mal...

Le hiphop tout seul, j'ai du mal - sauf si les textes sont en français, et encore - ma hiphopothèque est très peu fournie. Trop de stéréotypes (oui, oui, je sais, le métal...) et pas assez de musique.


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, un album pas si mal...
> 
> Le hiphop tout seul, j'ai du mal - sauf si les textes sont en français, et encore - ma hiphopothèque est très peu fournie. Trop de stéréotypes (oui, oui, je sais, le métal...) et pas assez de musique.




ça, c'est une autre question....mais les Beaties ou cypress sont bon.......
pour Shifty, c'est un cas particulier.....mais bon, certain morceau sont agreable....
comme Slide along side....dont la guitare acoustique est celle du grateux des no Doubt....
sympa, amusant....mais sans prétention....


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est une autre question....mais les Beaties ou cypress sont bon.......
> pour Shifty, c'est un cas particulier.....mais bon, certain morceau sont agreable....
> comme Slide along side....dont la guitare acoustique est celle du grateux des no Doubt....
> sympa, amusant....mais sans prétention....


Je ne connais pratiquement rien au popop US - à part la voix nasillarde de Snoop Dog qui m'énnerve, la provoc à deux balles d'Eminem ou le "j'ai un beat, je fais un album de 18 morceaux identiques" de Dr Dre (ou Dree, j'ai un doute là...)
Et ce que j'entend parfois sur Skyroc.......................................


----------



## gKatarn (25 Octobre 2005)

Skyrock is shit 

Quand on voit ce que c'est devenu en partant de "La voix du l&#233;zard"


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Skyrock is shit
> 
> Quand on voit ce que c'est devenu en partant de "La voix du lézard"


Tu as tort.
il y a le dimanche soir un type qui lit des formules magiques à l'antenne, devine tes vies antérieures ou résout tes problèmes grâce à une demi douzaine de chiffres que tu lui donnes... (il fait l'interprétation des rêves aussi)
Tout ça avec une subtilité de panzer ("Tu en parles à ta mère ? Non ? Ah, je crois que tu as des problèmes de communication avec ta mère, oui, c'est ça, ça apparaît très clairement dans la voyance" - et il y en a qui gobent  )

Autant d'aplomb (avec un sens de l'humour au niveau du zéto absolu) dans le n'importe quoi...

Enfin, pas tout à fait n'importe quoi. Il a aussi un cabinet de "voyance" et des livres à vendre - et il ne se prive pas d'en faire la pub.

Deux heures d'antenne pour un escroc de la pire espèce débitant les pires fadaises.
Selon mon humeur, deux heures à désespérer de la crédulité et de la bêtise de la race humaine ou deux heures de rire.
Quand je suis en voiture le dimanche soir, j'écoute skyroc - il ne faut jamais rater une occasion de rire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Skyrock is shit
> 
> Quand on voit ce que c'est devenu en partant de "La voix du lézard"




MTV est pas mal non plus...


----------



## playaman (25 Octobre 2005)

Je pense être plus tolerant que vous coté Hip-Hop  
Sur même   

Et si on ouvrait un fil fils du hip-hop ?

Ok... C'est ou la porte deja ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je pense être plus tolerant que vous coté Hip-Hop
> Sur même
> 
> Et si on ouvrait un fil fils du hip-hop ?
> ...



là, on peut en parler.....mais bon.........
le plus tolerant, je sais pas.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

mais pourquoi Shop Suey n'arrive plus a quitter mes oreilles....ou l'inverse......hargggggggg.....
allez, encore une derniere fois....:love:...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, là je me fais Purple Haze de Hendrix... J'en ai plein les feuilles et ça n'a pas besoin de s'appeler quoique ce soit... ni Hard  ; ni Métal ; ni rien... Non ; ça n'a pas besoin de s'appeler... Ça tue  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

Yeeeehhhaaaaaaaa !!!!!!! 
:love:

Ben les aminches, ce concert d'Arcturus....
*Ca atomisait des slips de koalas en rut fou transg&#233;nique sur les plages de norv&#232;ge...*
Enfin vous voyez ce que je veux dire...

Bon, je vous plante le d&#233;cor: une salle minuscule, bien remplie, une petite sc&#232;ne...
Et 6 gros vikings qui se d&#233;foncent sur la sc&#232;ne,
 avec en plus 2 danseuses bien troublantes... ( suivez mon regard )

Musicalement, _c'est des malaaaaaades !!!_, du bon solo de gratte, un ours de 2m qui chante tout en faisant marrer tout le monde....
et &#224; la batterie... ben le sieur HELLHAMMER quoi !!!! 
on le voyait presque pas, mais il se d&#233;chainait....:love:


Bref.... Vive Arcturus, les Vikings et les True M&#233;talleux Guitar Hero Homosexuels ! 

 :love: :rateau:


voil&#224;voil&#224; :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

... Un Temesta® et au lit!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Un Temesta® et au lit!



vu l'etat, vaut mieux un petit Tranxene©...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vu l'etat, vaut mieux un petit Tranxene©...



N'ayons peur de rien, alors... une demi plaquette d'Atarax® whisky devrait avoir raison de la chose...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> N'ayons peur de rien, alors... une demi plaquette d'Atarax® whisky devrait avoir raison de la chose...



attends, je viens de recevoir un mail pour acheter du Xanax©....pas cher....
je lui transmets...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> attends, je viens de recevoir un mail pour acheter du Xanax&#169;....pas cher....
> je lui transmets...



Si tu as un lien pour du Rohypnol pas cher ; file-z-y aussi ; tant qu'on y est   
http://www.infectedmetal.com/Pictures/Rohypnol.jpg


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un lien pour du Rohypnol pas cher ; file-z-y aussi ; tant qu'on y est
> Rohypnol



héhé.....Enorme...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

Le suppo en ogive, c'est possible ??? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Le suppo en ogive, c'est possible ??? :rateau:



hum.....ça doit faire mal quand meme....mais je sais que ça te plait....oui, je sais...(avec ou sans gravier....)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hum.....ça doit faire mal quand meme....mais je sais que ça te plait....oui, je sais...(avec ou sans gravier....)


Si je puis me permettre de conseiller la paille de fer ; vu le titre du thread...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre de conseiller la paille de fer ; vu le titre du thread...



excellent, restons dans le fil....


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hum.....ça doit faire mal quand meme....mais je sais que ça te plait....oui, je sais...(avec ou sans gravier....)


*Aaaaahhh Ouuiii !!!! *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *Aaaaahhh Ouuiii !!!! *



"Enveloppe m&#233;tallique herm&#233;tique"... etc... Mais c'est que t'es une grosse gourmande toi... :love:


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

Mais carr&#233;ment !!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais carrément !!! :love:



celle là alors...........


----------



## playaman (25 Octobre 2005)

C'est si dur d'avoir un epu de plaisir de nos jours et vous lui coupé tout son entrain, pas glop  

Merci pour le de-briefing Pierrou, ca me fait bien mal au cul d'avoir raté ca !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ca me fait bien mal au cul d'avoir raté ca !



ha! c'est toi qui y revient a cette histoire de Supo en Fer.....


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

Comme quoi, c'est pas toujours moi, hein !!!!


----------



## SveDec (25 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi Shop Suey n'arrive plus a quitter mes oreilles....ou l'inverse......hargggggggg.....
> allez, encore une derniere fois....:love:...


C'est normal 

Et hop, plus de suppos ^^

Désolé d'avoir cassé l'ambiance


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2005)

Euh, on reste dans le fil du sujet svp :modo: :love:
















---
Je sais pas ce que tu as consomm&#233; Pierrou, mais &#231;&#224; a l'air bon


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi, c'est pas toujours moi, hein !!!!


Suppo de satan !!!


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Suppo de satan !!!



Et non pas "Sultan d' sa peau"....


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Un fil ma foi fort intéressant où cheveux et suppos gras se mélangent... quel bonheur 
:love:


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Un fil ma foi fort intéressant où cheveux et suppos gras se mélangent... quel bonheur
> :love:


Salut Hippo,  
Ca parle aussi chiffon ici, si ça te dis... (featuring PATOCHMAN)
Que du lourd, quoi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Un fil ma foi fort intéressant où cheveux et suppos gras se mélangent... quel bonheur
> :love:




arretons les stereotypes.....les mettaleux ont maintenant des armes contre les cheveux gras....


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Oui chiffons c'est sympa aussi...   
Disons que je suis le fil d'un oeil... j'&#233;coutais, il y a encore peu (bon toujours un peu, mais beaucop moins qu'avant) des pi&#232;ces de musiques plut&#244;t "bruitesques" (punk/rock altenatif fran&#231;ais, puis Metallica, Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Slash et consors (heu juste Appetite, apr&#232;s c'est plus audible  ) Pantera, ST (et Infectious :love: ), Korn (pour moi c'est ceux qui resteront parce qu'ils m'ont r&#233;ellement sauv&#233; la vie il y a deux ans... et si c'est possible), Rage, Cypress Hill (oui, oui je sais... on est dans "M&#233;tal", mais ils avaient sorti un double album (Skull and Bones, il me semble, et le CD, on va dire "m&#233;tal", &#233;tait une tuerie !), un peu de Slayer, je me suis essay&#233;e &#224; Slipknot, difficile... pas assez m&#233;lodieux &#224; mon go&#251;t , un peu de System of de Down, bon et puis les Led Zep, Deep Purple (erf... Black Sabbath a toujours manqu&#233; &#224; ma micro culture "m&#233;tal", il faudra vraiment que j'y remedie, pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir chez moi un vinyle qui appartenait &#224; mon oncle)

Voilou en r&#233;sum&#233; ce que j'ai pu appr&#233;cier jusqu'&#224; maintenant, avec en prime une perte auditive s&#233;v&#232;re (  )lors du concert de Pantera au Z&#233;nith il y a d&#233;j&#224; quelques ann&#233;es... une bombe, mais les ing&#233; son ce soir l&#224; je sais pas ce qu'ils avaient bricol&#233; (picol&#233;   ), les soli de Diamond Darell arrachaient litt&#233;ralement les oreilles


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Octobre 2005)

Alors qu'habituellement, je suis plus "origines du metal" que vraiment metal (a la limite un peu de metal prog' ou de power metal)... j'ecoute en boucle les trois premiers albums de *Godsmack* depuis deux semaines ... c'est grave docteur ? J'aime bien l'ambiance bien lourde et oppressante des morceaux (sans utiliser un voix de "merde", ou des cris...).

Bon, je crois que ce qu'il me faut c'est une cure de Black Sabbath, Led Zep', Deep Purple ...


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Slash et consors (heu juste Appetite, après c'est plus audible  ) Pantera, ST (et Infectious :love: (...)


C'était par une belle après-midi d'été - je glandais devant la télé. Je regardais le TOP50 eek: )
Une "spéciale hard rock"...
J'allais zapper ("ah non, pas les chevelus crasseux qui font du bruit") quand je tombe sur le clip en concert de "paradise city"...
J'ai aussitôt acheté "Appetite for destruction" (plus grand et bel album de tous les temps !!!)
C'était il y a 17 ans.
Comme le temps passe...


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'habituellement, je suis plus "origines du metal" que vraiment metal (a la limite un peu de metal prog' ou de power metal)... j'ecoute en boucle les trois premiers albums de *Godsmack* depuis deux semaines ... c'est grave docteur ? J'aime bien l'ambiance bien lourde et oppressante des morceaux (sans utiliser un voix de "merde", ou des cris...).
> 
> Bon, je crois que ce qu'il me faut c'est une cure de Black Sabbath, Led Zep', Deep Purple ...



Oh le gentil post, bien soyeux comme il faut... 

Ben c'est de l'Histoire &#231;a, pour en arriver au "m&#233;tal" pur et dur, il faut bien des racines. Rien ne nait ex nihilo... Du moment qu'on est dans les "origines" et pas dans la musique classique moi je consid&#232;re qu'on est quelque part rattach&#233; au m&#233;tal, mais c'est une question de point de vue. Que veux-tu, on est roots ou on l'est pas. Sans doute trop jeune, m&#234;me si modo.

Finalement, les st&#233;r&#233;otypes ont raisons d'&#234;tre....


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Oh le gentil post, bien soyeux comme il faut...
> 
> Ben c'est de l'Histoire ça, pour en arriver au "métal" pur et dur, il faut bien des racines. Rien ne nait ex nihilo... Du moment qu'on est dans les "origines" et pas dans la musique classique moi je considère qu'on est quelque part rattaché au métal, mais c'est une question de point de vue. Que veux-tu, on est roots ou on l'est pas. Sans doute trop jeune, même si modo.
> 
> Finalement, les stéréotypes ont raisons d'être....


Pour une fois pas d'accord.
Il y a toute une frange du métal influencée par le classique - si Wagner avait connu la guitare électrique, il aurait fait du heavy (en plus du reste)
Je ne suis pas sûr effectivement qu'il y en aie beaucoup, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne viendrait pas au métal en ayant adoré le classique, ni pourquoi écouter l'un empêcherait d'écouter l'autre (oui, bon, j'écoute très peu de classique, il est vrai, mais très peu, ce n'est pas "pas du tout" quand même) - et si des yeux habituellement reliés à des oreilles classiques lisent ces lignes, qu'ils commendent à leurs mains de nous écrire leur passion pour Mozart, Brahms et les autres, nous leur fourguerons du Slipknot ou du Dark Funeral en échange


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois pas d'accord.
> Il y a toute une frange du m&#233;tal influenc&#233;e par le classique - si Wagner avait connu la guitare &#233;lectrique, il aurait fait du heavy (en plus du reste)
> Je ne suis pas s&#251;r effectivement qu'il y en aie beaucoup, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne viendrait pas au m&#233;tal en ayant ador&#233; le classique, ni pourquoi &#233;couter l'un emp&#234;cherait d'&#233;couter l'autre (oui, bon, j'&#233;coute tr&#232;s peu de classique, il est vrai, mais tr&#232;s peu, ce n'est pas "pas du tout" quand m&#234;me) - et si des yeux habituellement reli&#233;s &#224; des oreilles classiques lisent ces lignes, qu'ils commendent &#224; leurs mains de nous &#233;crire leur passion pour Mozart, Brahms et les autres, nous leur fourguerons du Slipknot ou du Dark Funeral en &#233;change



Certe  
Effectivement, j'&#233;coute un peu de classique (Mozart, Chopin, etc.), j'appr&#233;cie aussi les musiques qui groovent &#224; mort (genre Herbie Hancock) ou m&#234;me de la musique plus "exp&#233;rimentale" (genre Zappa... bon ou jazz rock on sait plus bien comment le d&#233;finir  ), j'&#233;coute aussi du tango (beaucoup depuis deux ans : une tuerie !! -> mais &#231;a je pense que &#231;a va laisser perplexe, je le con&#231;ois). 

Pour moi, la filiation est simple : rock -> hard rock -> "m&#233;tal" (avec tous les sous-genres que &#231;a suppose)

Mais je vous le conc&#232;de, si cela constitue pour vous une offense, j'en suis rest&#233;e au hard moule burnes et cheveux gras.


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Je me cite et je compl&#232;te quand m&#234;me



			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, la filiation est simple : rock -> hard rock -> "m&#233;tal" (avec tous les sous-genres que &#231;a suppose)



Evidemment l'&#233;volution de la musique en g&#233;n&#233;rale, et donc d'un style musical, se fait par emprunts &#224; d'autres musiques (gn&#233;&#233;&#233;...).
Pour moi l'appellation "m&#233;tal" prend certes en compte les &#233;volutions du hard, mais c'est &#224; mon sens une appellation qui cherche peut-&#234;tre aussi &#224; faire sauter les fameux st&#233;r&#233;otypes longtemps li&#233;s au hard (les fameux cheveux gras, les moules-c*** , etc...)

Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

PS; Et c'est vrai, je ne suis absolument pas sp&#233;cialiste


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2005)

> mais pourquoi Shop Suey n'arrive plus a quitter mes oreilles....ou l'inverse......hargggggggg.....
> allez, encore une derniere fois.......



SOAD powaaaa !!!



> une perte auditive sévère (  )lors du concert de Pantera au Zénith il y a déjà quelques années... une bombe, mais les ingé son ce soir là je sais pas ce qu'ils avaient bricolé (picolé   ), les soli de Diamond Darell arrachaient littéralement les oreille


je peux comprendre vu que c'est pantera...  (ou plutot c'etait  )
_____
ptain d'enculé qu'a deboulé dans un de leurs concerts et qu'a buté le chanteur et son frere


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> je peux comprendre vu que c'est pantera...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ..ptain d'enculé..


Fiston, je ne t'ai pas appris ces gros mots-là


----------



## Pierrou (26 Octobre 2005)

Mon r&#234;ve ce serait de voir *Tool* en concert !!! :love:   :love:


----------



## elKBron (26 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois pas d'accord.
> Il y a toute une frange du métal influencée par le classique - si Wagner avait connu la guitare électrique, il aurait fait du heavy (en plus du reste)
> Je ne suis pas sûr effectivement qu'il y en aie beaucoup, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne viendrait pas au métal en ayant adoré le classique, ni pourquoi écouter l'un empêcherait d'écouter l'autre (oui, bon, j'écoute très peu de classique, il est vrai, mais très peu, ce n'est pas "pas du tout" quand même) - et si des yeux habituellement reliés à des oreilles classiques lisent ces lignes, qu'ils commendent à leurs mains de nous écrire leur passion pour Mozart, Brahms et les autres, nous leur fourguerons du Slipknot ou du Dark Funeral en échange


perso, j ecoute du classique et du metal... apres analyse, je dirais ceci : les constructions musicales sont similaires, les senstaions qui s en degagent le sont aussi, les envolees lyriques ne sont elles finalement pas les bons riffs de nos amis sauvages ? allez, je vais me faire un petit "de mysteriis dom sathanas" de Mayhem :love:, suivi des concertos brandebourgeaois de Johan Sebastian bach :love:... une bonne soiree en perspective


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> ptain d'enculé qu'a deboulé dans un de leurs concerts et qu'a buté le chanteur et son frere



y a des barges partout...m'enfin...quel dommage...........

je viens d'entendre que Soulfly venait de sortir un nouvel opus et que Cavalera en avait profité pour annoncer la reformation de Sepultura.....ROOOOOOOTTTTTSSSS BLLOOOODDDDYY RRRROOOOOOTTTSSSS...


----------



## playaman (27 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> - et si des yeux habituellement reliés à des oreilles classiques lisent ces lignes, qu'ils commendent à leurs mains de nous écrire leur passion pour Mozart, Brahms et les autres, nous leur fourguerons du Slipknot ou du Dark Funeral en échange



Quel humanisme, j'adore :love: 



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mon rêve ce serait de voir *Tool* en concert !!! :love:   :love:



...Dire que je les ai vu 30 sec en 9.. Pre-concert de FIshbone. Et que je suis parti chercher du ... En me disait c'est quoi ce depressif en pygama.

J'ai bien changé d'avis et regrette moultement


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...Dire que je les ai vu 30 sec en 9.. Pre-concert de FIshbone. Et que je suis parti chercher du ... En me disait c'est quoi ce depressif en pygama.


Ghhhaaaa !!!! Sacrilèèèèèèèèège !!!!!!

Qu'on lui coupe les couilles ! appelez moi Sonny !!!!! 



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien changé d'avis et regrette moultement


t'as du bol toi...... ( je vais reposer mon sécateur au garage ) :love: :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Octobre 2005)

> Fiston, je ne t'ai pas appris ces gros mots-là


non, d'autre, mais la vie est pleine de decouvertes....


----------



## FANREM (30 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mon rêve ce serait de voir *Tool* en concert !!! :love:   :love:



Ca va etre dur, mais tu peux te rattraper avec A perfect circle
A propos, sans vouloir te faire regretter encore plus, un petit lien intéressant
http://www.xsilence.net/concert-645.htm


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

Fanrem... je te hais, cordialement, mais je te hais :rateau:
:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Fanrem... je te hais, cordialement, mais je te hais :rateau:
> :love:



ça,, on est tous d'accord...:love:...
j'aimerai bien les voir les A perfect circle....tiens, ça me donne des idées....


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

SOAD va sortir "Hypnotize" fin novembre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Des chutes de mesmerize ?????
Un vrai nouvel album aussi bien que le précédent ?????
Vite, vite !!! Que j'oublie le dernier Gamma Ray (bon concert, mais album super moyen...)


----------



## SveDec (9 Novembre 2005)

Génial 
Sinon, ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un "In Flames" ? On en a ptet déjà parlé, mais j'ai découvert récemment alors ... ^^


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Génial
> Sinon, ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un "In Flames" ? On en a ptet déjà parlé, mais j'ai découvert récemment alors ... ^^


Je ne crois pas que nous ayons déjà parlé de In flames ici.
Pas mal, si je me souviens bien - mais je n'ai rien écouté depuis leurs débuts qui remontent à... Ouais, enfin, c'était il y a longtemps  

Dans le style (sauf erreur de ma part), il y a aussi "Dark Tranquility" que j'aime bien - je les avais vu en 1998, au club Dunois (je crois), un bunker en béton tristoune. Il y avait Swordmaster et plein d'autres dont j'ai oublié le nom, c'était quand les claviers et les arrangements bien léchés n'avaient pas encore envahi le dark-qui-s'appelait-encore-du-death...
Voilà qui ne me rajeuni pas, onenieu !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2005)

YEAHA ! SOAD POWA !!! :love: 

Mais je croyais qu'il sortait mi-novembre... (et oaui, 2semaines, vu que c soad c beaucoup !!! ^^)


:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Novembre 2005)

je retrouve plus ce fil ou on recensait les styles de métal existant...

il faudrait rajouter a la liste le "moiss-batt core", un style trop souvent oublié, magnifié par le groupe mythique "agressive agricultor"...

un must


----------



## playaman (15 Novembre 2005)

Suffit de demander...

Heavy
Speed
Hard rock
Black metal
Hollywood metal (je vous jure que si)
trash
death
grindcore
hardcore
Dark
Doom
Power
Neo metal (ha ha ha)
Fusion
Rap metal 
FM
Glam rock
Indus
Stoner
Symphonique metal (nughtwish, evanescence)

Doit y en avoir d'autres, mais là, ça ne me revient pas - 19 quand même
A vous de compléter.


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2005)

et le white metal, pendant du black metal, developpe par les chretiens anglos saxons, de maniere a toucher plus de jeunes (veridique !! )... chuis PTDR 

et le horrorcore, dont le groupe Body Count en est le fer de lance (bon c etait ds les 90s', je sais pas ou en est ce mouvement)


----------



## benao (15 Novembre 2005)

moi j'en rajouterais bien quelques uns, dont :

le"dance-métal", avec sidilarsen, un méchant groupe toulousaing, qui vient de sortir un nouvel album que j'ai pas ecouté, mais le premier était vraiment.....dance!
le "reggae-métal", un peu comme le dance métal, mais en plus reggae forcément, avec elephant sound system, la suite de treponem pal.
et enfin, le "techno-métal" avec atari teenage riot. vous vous rappelez ce duo dantesque avec slayer sur la B.O de judgement night? rahahahah trop puissant


----------



## iKool (15 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je retrouve plus ce fil ou on recensait les styles de métal existant...
> (...)


Ben euh... Tu viens de mettre le pied dedans.
J'espère que c'était le gauche.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2005)

Un truc qui m'a toujours fait pisser de rire c'est cette propension à inventer des noms pour de pseudos styles musicaux somme toute assez voisins ; un peu comme quiquette et coucougnette... Et je ne parle pas que du métal...
Ca me rappelle la même course à la nouveauté que l'on rencontre dans l'industrie du yaourt... Du marketing tordant. Aussi fendard que le jour où les publicitaires ont affirmé sans rire qu'il y avait des céréales dans les biscuits... Le mot farine ne suffisant plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2005)

ah non non, je t'arrete mon bon patoch, le moiss-batt core est bien loin des autres styles de metal!!`
c'est meme un art de vivre! `
``


----------



## Pierrou (18 Novembre 2005)

mouais.... et le *bal musette pornocore* tu connais? :rateau:
le digne rerésentant en est le groupe *gronibard*


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2005)

oui je connais.


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

creme de chaaaaaaaaaaatte ta tatatatata ta tatatatata :love: boah, c est du porngrind tout simplement 

quand y en a marre, y a gronibard... j adore ce slogan


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Par contre, j'ai vu souvent écrit sur internet et dans des revues que le nouveau System a rien de transcendant....
Parait que ya plus rien de ce qui faisait l'esprit du groupe, la folie musicale quoi....

J'attends de voir, mais pour moi, aucun de leurs albums ne vaut le premier, de toute façon


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> quand y en a marre, y a gronibard... j adore ce slogan


 ouais pas mal  !!!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Humm... je vais me mettre à chanter du gronibard alors.... 

*Tiens, salope, prends ça dans ton c** !!!
    Tiens, salope, prends ça dans ton c** !!!*

lalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Humm... je vais me mettre à chanter du gronibard alors....
> 
> *Tiens, salope, prends ça dans ton c** !!!
> Tiens, salope, prends ça dans ton c** !!!*
> ...


 Oh tant de mots qui écorchent mes chastes oreilles !!!


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Humm... je vais me mettre à chanter du gronibard alors....
> 
> *Tiens, salope, prends ça dans ton c** !!!
> Tiens, salope, prends ça dans ton c** !!!*
> ...



On se croirait dans la vraie vie du monde réel


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu veux que j'passe au *Ultra Vomit ? *


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

Nan merci le vomi, je connais


----------



## Komac (24 Novembre 2005)

"fontaine, je ne boirait pas de ton eau"

:rateau:


----------



## playaman (25 Novembre 2005)

Puisque on essaye de mettre des noms et de categoriser le metal.
Voila la tentative d'un gars :

http://www.metaluniverse.net/img/histoire/histoire.gif

Merci A Soulside pour le liens


----------



## SveDec (25 Novembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Puisque on essaye de mettre des noms et de categoriser le metal.
> Voila la tentative d'un gars :
> 
> http://www.metaluniverse.net/img/histoire/histoire.gif
> ...


Eyh, sympa !


----------



## nicogala (25 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai vu souvent écrit sur internet et dans des revues que le nouveau System a rien de transcendant....


Le nouveau quoi ?  :mouais: ... c'est permis d'exister ça ? (en plus j'ai du les voir en concert en 1998...et c'était déjà :bebe: ) essaie-ça petit, c'est d'la bonne 
Quelle misère que ce que l'on affuble de l'étiquette "metal" aujourd'hui  ... 'préfère encore écouter Dio tiens !


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

ouais, je connais, Satanic Slaughter 
boh, l premier SOAD était excellent.... bon après l'étiquette ado de 14 ans


----------



## nicogala (26 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je connais, Satanic Slaughter



:mouais: ... on parle pas du tout de la même chose... je ne connais pas Satanic Slaughter (étonnant d'ailleur  ), mais en même temps si c'est du Dan Swanö... je dois pas perdre grand chose... quoique à voir (ou écouter plutôt  )


			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> boh, l premier SOAD était excellent.... bon après l'étiquette ado de 14 ans


Je n'ai jamais aimé les groupes qu'ont présenté les Maîtres dans leur premières-parties de concerts : Machine-Head, Mindfunk, system... remarque, pas fous, ils vont pas présenter de réels concurrents potentiels ! (chose impossible d'ailleur)
_Evil has non boundaries..._


----------

